#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 獸世-更新至第十六章

## 伊默兒/野魂

這是野仔的計畫

(一)徵角+認識(目前角色名額無限制)
http://wolfbbs.wilddream.net/showthread.php/56949


以dragicland為主要登場點請走這:
http://dragicland.com/forum/viewthre...extra=page%3D1

(二)宣誓
http://wolfbbs.wilddream.net/showthread.php/57017

以dragicland為主要登場點請走這:
http://dragicland.com/forum/viewthre...%3Btypeid%3D22

(三)結束
http://wolfbbs.wilddream.net/showthread.php/57091

---------------
簡介

伊默兒，是個「非你所想」之靈魂種。
她發現即使自己生活如此漫長的時間，要學習的事物仍多如宇宙。
為了讓自己不要被詛咒再次擊敗，她必須進入一個空間，一個讓她感受極深的地方......。

----------


## 帝嵐

構想不錯owo/
不過建議你先有一些的腳色介紹
不然光用想像的有點不準=w=/
而孩子們也能試著用排序加名子
_例:「這裡很擠欸！」老大OO蠕動著身子，一不小心打到老三OO。_
這樣的畫應該能清楚的知道誰是誰了

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

深夜，某處森林，貓頭鷹一如往常嗚嗚啼叫。

　　「羽影！」

　　踩斷樹枝聲劈啪輕響，一陣急促的腳步奔向森林深處。

　　「羽影！」

　　緊張的狼嚎貫穿全森林，尖銳而刺耳。

　　一匹公灰狼衝進狼窩裡，他全身雜亂不堪，毛髮因為穿過層層草叢糾結在一塊。上氣不接下氣的他渾身顫抖，緊張望著他的伴侶。

　　「月爪？怎麼了？」母灰狼擔憂地豎起耳朵，她問：「發生什麼事？你為何要把自己搞成這樣？」

　　「盜……盜獵者……」月爪仍在喘氣：「快，把孩子帶到避難處！」

　　羽影彷彿觸電般跳了起來，她趕緊召集兒女，一下把老四叼回懷裡，又將玩耍的老二趕回狼窩，月爪一面幫她，邊仔細聆聽窩外的動靜。

　　貓頭鷹還是在嗚嗚叫。

　　「噢……野仔！別這樣！」羽影伸爪把想跑出去的老么撩回來，斥責道：「現在不是遊戲時間！」

　　那老么野仔，是月爪和羽影的孩子裡最頑皮的一個，但夫妻倆總是抵不過她無辜、水汪汪的眼神，這回，她又用這招：「通常晚上是玩遊戲的時候嘛！」

　　羽影嘆了口氣，她將五個孩子聚到眼前，深沉的凝視好一會兒。

　　野仔不停的眨眼睛，母親從來沒有這樣看過他們。

　　那眼神有悲哀、難過、恐懼、痛苦，還有奇怪的滿足。

　　「答應我你們會找顧好自己。」她輕聲說道。

　　野仔不懂，這不是什麼好玩的遊戲啊！為什麼要答應？母親幹嘛用那種表情盯著他們？

　　「答應我！」羽影聲音顫抖，一副快哭的模樣。

　　「……嗯。」野仔率先應允。

　　「好孩子。」她用尾巴輕拂兒女的臉，然後站了起來，她開始往窩的最深處挖洞，向小狼們解釋道：「待會爸爸會出去躲起來，你們也要往這個洞躲，」她指了指尚未完成的深坑洞。

　　「你們躲好後，就不可以發出任何聲音，媽媽會幫你們把硬土蓋好，然後我就開始當鬼。

　　「你們真的不能發出任何聲音，不然，媽媽會抓你們喔！」羽影語畢，洞也挖好了，她便將小狼們逐一塞進坑洞裡。

　　「這是遊戲沒錯吧？」野仔問。

　　「對。」羽影心不在焉的回答。

　　「這裡很擠欸！」老大蠕動著身子，一不小心打到老三。

　　月爪在此時走了進來，他朝羽影點頭。

　　「好了，遊戲要開始囉！」她將硬土蓋上。

　　一片黑暗。

　　過了好久，小狼們全不發一語，認真地玩這遊戲。

　　野仔也很安靜。

　　貓頭鷹的叫聲仍持續著。

　　「嗚嗚，嗚嗚。」

　　「……」

　　「嗚嗚嗚嗚嗚！」

　　「碰！」

　　「啪。」

　　發生什麼事了？野仔不安的心想，很想問話，但不得違反遊戲宗旨。

　　她的兄弟姐妹應該也是這樣想。

　　外面突然出現巨大的騷動，野仔能夠聽到動物的哀號和奔跑聲，她幾乎可以想像動物抱頭鼠竄的模樣。

　　一切都很不對勁。

　　窩外傳出了厚重的腳步聲，但那不是父母親的。

　　還有奇怪的喀喀聲以及粗重的喘息聲和低吠，那也不是父母親的。

　　突然……

　　「嗷嗚嗚嗚！」父親的怒吼傳來。

　　為什麼爸爸要生氣？

　　「吼……」母親威脅的嘶吼也出現了。

　　接著便是一串狂吠加狼嚎加槍聲加慘叫加打鬥的聲音。

　　野仔很清楚這不再是遊戲了。

　　小心地，輕柔地，野仔將硬土戳了小小的一個洞往外一瞥。

　　但她立即後悔了。

　　她看到月爪及羽影倒在一片血泊中，還有兩隻像狼又不太像狼的動物，以及三名巨大黑影。

　　其中的一隻似狼動物聽到了什麼，又開始狂吠。

　　巨大黑影便立刻到硬土蓋前，他伸出一隻巨掌來，緩緩地打開蓋子……

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　我又做惡夢了。

　　最近我不斷地夢到失去雙親、兄弟姐妹相繼去世的東西，他們似乎在警告我什麼，又好像純粹最近的健康狀況不佳。

　　管它的，我已經長大了，而且現在住的地方十分安全。

　　遍地是樹林和草叢，附近的洞穴也很適合做窩，還有一條寬廣的小河。

　　但這兒就是少了自由。

　　因為在我住的地方，鐵欄杆、鐵柵門，隨處可見。每到早上，人類都會大量湧入我的住所前，朝我指指點點，大聲呼叫。

　　不瞞您說，這裡是動物園。

　　其實我能在動物園裡已經很幸運了。不，應該說是非常幸運。

　　那些巨大黑影，也就是盜獵者，打開硬土蓋後便把我們五隻狼抓回去他們的營地。我現在回憶起來，或許是過於害怕，我竟然連咬他們一口都沒有。

　　盜獵者把我們拘禁起來，每天供應大量地食物和水。很簡單，這是計謀，目的就是要我們各個長大長壯，以後再扒了咱們的皮。

　　真是一大折磨，我至今仍然記得他們是怎麼對待死去的父母親，就在我們面前直接剝皮。更慘的，拿月爪的骨頭去煮湯，將羽影的肉全拿去餵獵狗。每天還得看盜獵者將捕到的獵物進行各種可怕的死刑，這樣還去死了比較好。

　　我兄弟姐妹間，有兩個死於驚嚇過度，一個因為反抗而被殺掉，還有一個生長得太快而提早被處死。

　　就在一切都顯得沒有希望的時候，動物園終於找到了我和其他的動物，他們找來人類警察，把那三位盜獵者逮捕了。我也因此被安置到這個動物園。

　　只有我還存活著，可是這很不公平。

　　是我吸引獵狗的注意，導致我們通通都被抓走。是我違反遊戲規則的，為何是我活下來？

　　說來說去，這都是我的錯！

　　想到這兒……我將頭埋進前腿裡，嗚咽狼最難過的語言。

　　我恨透了自己，這絕對不能怪別人……

　　但有一點是可以的。

　　人類他們不會就只抓那三名盜獵者吧？


　　大眼睛的人類，他們就從來沒有仔細觀察過那些盜獵者。

　　我在營裡注意過了，那些盜獵者，還有他們無恥的動物伙伴，脖頸上都有一個粉紅色的印記。

　　某隻獵狗有次在我籠子外嘲笑我，我就好好的看了一次他的脖子，完全把那些冷嘲熱諷當耳邊風。

　　那印記是長得像隻眼睛，瞳孔裡面還有一個盜獵者常拿來殺生的工具，那眼睛是如此逼真，令人不免打了個寒顫。

　　「你說這烙印哪？」獵狗發現我根本沒在聽，反而盯著他的脖頸，就改口譏諷我：「這是我們集團的一個標章，瞳孔裡面的東西叫做槍，只要瞄準好，一擊就可以斃了你！連這也不知道？真是無知呀無知！」

　　我倒很好奇是誰無知呢？我憤怒的想，你這獵狗就只會在別人面前搖尾乞憐而已！

　　我沉靜在我的思緒中，偶爾想到幾個拿來整別人或報復的思想，免不了輕笑幾聲。來到動物園，我最常做的便是思考，我才不想在遊客前生龍活虎地跑來跑去，那好像小丑。

　　每到中午、傍晚至天明，動物園的觀光客都不會很多，或是根本沒有，像現在是日正當中，大部分遊客都去覓食了，我便可以靜靜坐下來，不受一切打擾。

　　除非……

　　「你又做惡夢啦？」一個惹人厭煩的聲音又出現了。

　　在我休息的地方，犬良朝我走了過來。

　　他是與我同居的公灰狼，命運和我一樣慘。他父母很早就在這家動物園裡生活，母親難產而死，卻只生下他，其他的兄弟姐妹就這樣死了，父親傷心欲絕，得了憂鬱症，因此撒手人寰。

　　我和他有很多的共同點，還有更多、非常多的相異點。

　　他永遠想和我唱反調。

　　我喜歡沉靜，他就喜歡把動物園搞的鬧哄哄；我小心謹慎地吃園內提供的食物，他倒一把搶過來立刻大快朵頤；我對陌生物總是保持距離，他看到便馬上殺過去瞧瞧；我嚮往野外自由的世界，他卻比較喜歡待在動物園，安全安逸有保障，他還可以安心的探索他早就全探索過的東西。

　　其中一點，是我最在意的。我百分之百的相信一種叫「靈魂」的東西，犬良是百分之百的不信邪。我並不是介意他和我的不同，但他總是主動批評我。

　　不過我也很沒禮貌，他一攻過來，我就反譏回去。

　　這次我只有輕哼了一聲，不過我很清楚犬良待會又要說什麼。

　　「一定又是你在那邊做什麼不實際的白日夢啦！靈魂、靈魂，你就只記得這些東西嗎？」他又加了一句：「作惡夢了吧！活該！你這隻笨的像蝸牛的迷信狂！」

　　「哦？那你呢？」我的怒火還是忍不住燃燒起來：「吃東西跟豬沒兩樣，蹲在遊客前擺出一些自障死的動作，活像一隻可憐又畸形的哈巴狗！」

　　犬良「唰」的一聲，氣得毛髮倒豎，我又激怒他了。

　　「沃夫人小姐！嘴巴給我盯緊一點！」

　　「犬良先生！先想想你自己是怎麼開場白的吧！」我不甘示弱的頂回去。

　　犬良憤怒地轉身，大步離去。他是不會和我打架的，畢竟結果一定是我贏，或兩敗俱傷。

　　我輕輕嘆氣，咕噥道：「我們永遠也合不來。」

　　犬良是我目前碰到的唯一一隻狼，也是唯一叫我「野仔」或「野魂」的狼。

　　野仔是我的小名，野魂是我的本名，唔，聽起來真熟悉。

　　動物園把我取名為「沃夫人」，只不過，只不過是因為……

　　他們認為等我們兩個培養出感情，就可以幫動物園再新添幾隻小灰狼！

　　哈！想都別想！

　　我和他沒什麼話好講的，更不用說和他結婚生子了。

　　我將動物管理員剛給的食物：冷凍牛肉片囫圇吞了下去，眼皮好沉重……

　　我再度闔眼，這一覺不知道又要做什麼惡夢了。

　　　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　「野仔？野仔！野仔！」

　　我睡眼惺忪的站起身來，這不是犬良在叫我的聲音，而且十分耳熟。

　　我四處搜尋著，有個聲音一直在呼喚我，但是在哪裡？

　　本能性的開始追蹤，我東聞聞，西嗅嗅，一下抬頭，耳朵接收聲音，一下又垂首，繼續尋找聲音的來源。

　　我在白霧茫茫、模糊不清的森林鑽來鑽去約莫十分鐘，聲音越來越大聲……

　　終於，被我找到了！

　　我的家人就坐在我面前，他們見到我來了，高興得笑了出來，我也跟著他們一起大笑。

　　然後，我們就在森林裡玩耍，我的四個兄弟姐妹體形都和我一樣大呢！真想在這裡待上一輩子！

　　我們不知不覺來到森林的出口……

　　突然，幾陣火光從四面八方竄了出來，立即爆發成一場森林火災。

　　我恐懼的望著那一大串火焰，原有的白霧全消失了，原有的朦朧都不見了，取而代之的是腥紅的火光。

　　「快走！」父親月爪推著我跑向出口。

　　「你們不會有事嗎？」我問，大火已經開始包圍我們了。

　　「我們不會的。」母親羽影承諾著我，溫柔從眼神流露出來：「我們不會有事的，一直都會好好的保佑你。」

　　「你必須趕快離開！」月爪一臉著急：「不然你，還有很多人都會有生命危險！」

　　這是什麼意思？我不解地心想。

　　「做就對了！」父親朝我大吼。

　　快步奔向出口，霧茫茫的感覺重新籠罩著我……

　　回頭一看時，我的親人已全消失的無影無蹤。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　我猛然驚醒，這才回想起來剛才的經歷。

　　是做夢，但好真實！

　　我看了看天空，已經是夜晚了，我原來睡很久！

　　但今天夜晚感覺好奇怪，怎麼多了幾分炎熱，天還帶了點赤紅。

　　一股黑煙不知從哪裡飄了出來……

　　不好！

　　「犬良！犬良！」

　　「怎麼啦？你好吵！我還在睡覺欸！」

　　「快點起來！」

　　「到底是怎樣？」

　　我用全身力氣吼了出來：「火災！」

　　就在此時，火光四射，煙霧瀰漫，火災真的出現了！

　　而且，並不是只有我們灰狼區而已。

　　附近的區域，應該是說整個動物園，全部燃燒起來。

　　我看犬良這次還敢和我唱反調嗎？

　　他害怕的衝出窩外，我尾隨在後。

　　火焰四處都是，窩裡著火，樹叢著火，我們無助地退到空地中央。

　　「保育員會來救我們的！」犬良想辦法讓聲音聽起來很肯定。

　　但願如此。

　　其中一扇鐵門開了。

　　「你看！你看！」他大叫：「他們來幫助我們！嘿！我們在這裡！」

　　的確，我聞到有位保育員的氣味。

　　但怎麼聞起來都怪怪的……

　　「犬良！快躲起來！」我緊張地嚎叫。

　　他哼了一聲：「你就是不相信我，是吧？現在就讓我們來看看到底野仔是不是大錯特錯的迷信狂！」

　　「不，犬良……」

　　我管不注他，只好自己躲在樹叢裡。

　　火在我背後燒的正旺，我稍微前進一些些，怕被燒到。

　　從濃煙裡，我勉強看到四個人往犬良走去。等等，四個？我明明記得照顧我們的人只有三個！

　　「犬良！」我用我最大聲的耳語叫著。

　　那四個人類離他愈來愈近，一股噁心、強烈的氣味撲鼻而來……

　　盜獵者！

　　其中那名保育員，他竟然是盜獵者！

　　「犬良！」

　　我恐懼的望著他們盜獵者舉起手中的獵槍。

　　接下來，我該怎麼做？

　　拯救犬良，這個討厭鬼嗎？

　　還是繼續躲藏，直到他們離開？

　　在火場裡做出抉擇實在是一件困難的事。

　　但他們就要把他給槍決了……

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

我選擇幫助。

　　雖然不知道這到底值不值得，但我一定要救犬良！

　　向靈魂默默祈禱了一下，我從樹叢裡挑了一根尚未被燒到、大小剛剛好的樹枝，然後把其中一端點燃。

　　犬良真傻！還在快樂地叫，他年紀比我大，感覺卻像個小弟弟！

　　我小心的潛到他背後的樹叢，濃煙越來越密了，嘴上的樹枝燒的發燙。

　　放棄吧。我心想，四人手上都有槍，他們隨時可以殺了我們。

　　不對，我在想什麼？

　　深深吸了一口氣。

　　噢，真困難。        

　　卯足勁力，後腿彎曲，就在保育員盜獵者大騙子要扣下板機的時候……

　　什麼也不想了。

　　我衝上前，將嘴中樹枝對準保育員盜獵者大騙子的臉，狠狠的戳了下去。

　　「嘎啊啊啊啊啊！！！我的臉！我的臉！」

　　我聽到犬良一陣悶哼，真糟糕，他還是被射中了，希望沒命中要害。

　　我一把搶過保育員盜獵者大騙子的槍，將它扔進熾熱的火舌裡。

　　趁大家反應不及，我又再衝了過去，這次對準保育員盜獵者大騙子的腹部。

　　我冷酷地將他推進火裡。

　　轉身，思考下一個攻擊目標，但是剩下的三名盜獵者早就拿槍瞄準我了。

　　我緊閉雙眼，這就是結束了吧。我只能等子彈射穿我的腦袋。

　　子彈並沒有射過來。

　　我睜開雙眼。

　　在我眼前，犬良，犬良他……

　　竟然也把一位盜獵者逐入火中！

　　不可思議！

　　剩下二名盜獵者。

　　他朝著他們嘶吼，我可以看出他的眼神，帶了一絲前所未有的野性。

　　好吧，我要幫你了。


　　我躲開獵人發射的子彈，試圖搶奪對方的槍枝，犬良負責掩護我，他大聲咆嘯，跳到敵人背上，發狠地亂咬亂抓。

　　我必須說，我們兩個配合得很好。

　　就在獵槍全被我弄進火焰中，火已經燒得太旺了。濃煙將整個天空覆蓋住，呼吸都好困難，我們卻還卡在這裡。

　　「犬良！」我大吼，夾雜幾聲咳嗽：「不要管那些人了，我們得趕快逃走！退到那扇門去！」

　　沒有回應。

　　「犬良？」

　　我將鼻子貼到地上，盡量不吸過多黑煙，我得找到他，我得找到他！只拜託他不要跟那些盜獵者打架就好。

　　如果真的是那樣，太陽早打西邊出來了。

　　我無意間撞到一個物體，那東西驚叫一聲，跌跌撞撞、鬼吼鬼叫，不小心就衝到火焰裡燒成灰燼。

　　應該……不會是他吧？

　　「野仔！」

　　犬良！

　　我如釋重負的呼了口氣，幸好他沒事！我是說，暫時沒事。不過我當然必須訓話一頓。

　　「你難到都沒聽到我在叫你嗎？」即便在濃煙中，我還是可以隱約看見他勝利的表情，「我們尚未獲勝！還得逃走才行！」

　　「我搞定他們了，搞定他們了……」犬良裝作沒聽到我在說話，哼唱著：「無畏地將無恥之徒推入火裡，讓熾熱火舌燒壞糟糕的東西……」

　　我不想聽他唱完，直接不客氣地連拖帶拉到剛才盜獵者們闖進來的鐵門，它雖然是關的，但看來並沒有鎖上。

　　「我搞定他們了，搞定他們了……」

　　「犬良！」我怒吼：「幫個忙好不好！」

　　「我剛解決兩名糟糕畜牲，野魂殺死兩名懦弱騙子……」

　　「犬良！！！」

　　「好啦，好啦。」這麻煩的傢伙還一臉悠哉得意：「退後。」

　　他倒退幾步，鼓足力氣，然後猛地往門衝……

　　「碰！」

　　當然那鐵定是沒有效的。

　　「我的頭好痛……」犬良哀嚎道。

　　我不大高興，眉頭深鎖，這種時候還在撞門搞笑好像不太對。何況我們再拖下去就要葬身火場，火勢已經太大了，現在此區唯一未被燒到的地方，只剩下這道門。

　　所以我怎麼笑得出來？

　　面對這扇鐵門，必須要有技巧的開啟。如果沒記錯，在門左或右邊有個圓圓的突起，管理員要開門，都會往突起轉動一下，同時將門往後拉或往前方推。

　　每次他們要離開我們的居所，是往前推門。

　　所以……

　　「犬良，我來開門！等我轉動門把的瞬間，你就往前撞！」

　　「還要撞？」

　　「犬良！」

　　「好好好，冷靜點別激動嘛！」

　　我站了起來，試著以後腿的力量支撐身體，我真好奇人類怎麼有辦法輕鬆自如地用雙腿走動？就在快支撐不住時，我即時咬住了門把，頭往下，使它轉動，犬良及時將門推開。

　　我們辦到了！真的辦到了！

　　喜悅不自覺從表情流露出來，犬良也是一臉振奮。我們走入門後的空間，關了門確保濃煙不易大量竄入。

　　但麻煩還沒結束。

　　映入眼簾竟是倒在地上、不省人事的兩名保育員，我猜，那一名大概早就下地獄的保育員盜獵者大騙子，一定是對他所有的同事下了藥，才會昏迷不醒。盜獵者之所以能闖入動物園，應該也是拜他之賜。

　　「怎麼辦？我們可不能把他們倆一路推出動物園啊！」犬良著急道。

　　我緊閉雙眼，腦袋齒輪飛快運轉，接下來該如何是好？

　　「至少先把他們放在更安全的地方。」我脫口而出。

　　「哪裡？這樣有回答跟沒回答一樣吧！」

　　我懊惱地環顧四周，濃煙已經開始流進來了。這時，我瞥見牆角的一塊抹布。將它叼起來，感謝上天，這抹布很大條，又很潮溼。

　　「犬良，把這條抹布塞進門縫裡。」我遞了過去。

　　現在兩名保育員暫時安全了，我們還是得逃走。這個房間是我們在展示區外的另一個家，裡頭通常都空蕩蕩的，頂多是要幫我們做些檢查、治療或清潔餵食才會讓我們進入。

　　犬良看到另一扇鐵門，我們就照剛才的方法開門，「轟」的一聲再把門關上。

　　眼前是又長又複雜的走廊，沒有燈的光源，陰暗無比，整個氣氛陰森森的，完全感受不到剛才烈火攻擊的緊張與興奮。

　　就連仍在小聲哼歌的犬良都安靜下來，耳朵警覺性高豎，不停轉動偵測環境。

　　「我們循著盜獵者剛才進來的氣味尋找，或許能找到出口。」我輕聲說。想要在這種情況大聲喧嘩是很困難的。

　　於是我們開始東聞西嗅，偶爾撞到幾個物體，大驚小怪，才發現只是無生命的東西而已。這跟剛才做夢好像！我心想。

　　我們拐進一條彎道，空間突然變得比較寬敞，有幾個大籠子擺在那裡。

　　「咱們繼續前進吧。」犬良叫住看籠子看得失神的我。

　　偏偏在這種時候，兩名高大的物體走了過來，步伐很重，咖咚作響，而且還有一股充滿殺氣的臭味。不管怎麼想都是……

　　我快速的鑽進一個門未關、又很陰暗的籠子，犬良一臉詫異，但馬上跟我鑽了進來。

　　「別出聲。」我緊張兮兮的說。

　　步伐聲越來越大，物體離我們越來越近……

　　我聽到細微的交談聲，那是人的語言，複雜的要命，而且不同種類之人的話不盡相同。這是我聽到的「聲音」：

　　「他們四個怎麼還沒回來？真沒用。」這是女生的聲音，狡詐險惡。

　　「 You can say that again.  Just two wolves!  How can they be so slow?  」這是男子的聲音，很明顯的和女生的語言不同，但他們兩個好像聽得懂對方的語言，所以也不須翻譯。

　　「野魂，你的尾巴一直掃到我的鼻子！」犬良煩躁的蠕動。

　　「噓！誰叫你要跟我擠同個角落！想活命就忍一忍！」

　　「我真的快受不了了……」

　　「噓！」

　　「哎喲！哈啊啊啊啊啊……」

　　「犬良！」

　　「啊啊啊……」

　　「忍著點！」

　　「啊秋！！！！！」史上聽過最大聲的打噴嚏，尤其在這種走廊，回音更大。我的媽呀。

　　「 Huh?  What is that noise?  」

　　「這種聲音，絕對不是人發出來的。欸，你，進去裡面看看到底發生什麼事，我要瞧瞧這兒的動靜。」然後他們分頭走動，男子往走廊深處走，女子她……朝我們躲起來的地方！

　　「話說回來，你們還真會躲呢！我可愛的小狗狗，」我無法聽懂她在說什麼，但絕對不是好東西，「怎麼啦？你們為什麼要躲在這籠子呢？我還以為你們想要到外面來呢！」

　　她在講話的同時，還發出了咖咖嚓嚓的聲響，那是子彈上膛的怪音。他們這些盜獵者，似乎不會把很容易驚擾動物的細微聲音放在心上，而且還用那種噁心巴拉的「小狗狗」來稱呼我們。

　　這位盜獵者打開其中一扇籠門，探頭進去，嘴中還滴滴咕咕個不停：「喔！你們想玩捉迷藏啊？好，大姐姐會陪你們玩的，別擔心喔！」

　　看來她其實並不知道我們的藏身點，但很快就會了。

　　她來到我們的躲的鐵籠前，左看看右看看。

　　「我知道你們在這裡……」

　　「等等，」犬良突然朝我點頭：「我來。」

　　他想要怎麼做？我覺得我們早就沒希望了。

　　他擺出狩獵蹲伏的模樣，緩步走到鐵杆旁，然後以很輕微的動作，指爪踢了一個小水泥塊。

　　「咑咑咑噹啷！」小水泥塊一路彈到對面的籠子，回音再度加大音量。

　　「喲，看來是姐姐大眼睛呢！原來，你們躲在這！」語畢，「大姐姐」立刻轉向身後的鐵籠，一探究竟。

　　「快逃！」我們以最快的速度衝出籠外，在盜獵者毫無察覺的情況下，筆直奔往出口。

　　「好厲害！剛才那招太強了！」我忍不住邊跑邊連聲稱讚。

　　「沒，沒這回事的啦。逃命要緊！」


　　我們繼續穿梭在迷宮般的走廊，接下來就沒有碰到什麼特別的麻煩了。

　　好不容易找到了出口。我們加緊馬力，衝向門，終於可以逃出動物園工作室。我伸長脖頸，要去咬門把……

　　「啪！！！」

　　一把沾了透明液體的刀竄過我頭上，速度之快使毛都被吹拂起來，接著硬生生插進門裡。

　　我們即刻轉身，剛才的女子，氣喘吁吁，一手握槍，一手拿不知裝了什麼的麻布袋。原有的狡詐大量銳減，代替的是暴力的殘酷。

　　「你，們，逃不出去的！」她發瘋似的怒吼，搖了搖手邊的袋子：「我要你們死得很難看！」

　　她將袋子裡的東西倒了出來，那些全部是子彈，形狀如麻醉藥，但外殼畫了一條蛇和骷髏頭。

　　「蛇毒。」她發出像是這樣的聲音。

　　我望著犬良，他想盡辦法開門，但就是打不開。

　　腦中齒輪繼續運轉，接下來又要怎麼做？

　　我眼睜睜看著女子從容不迫地將「蛇毒」的彈匣裝進槍身，槍管對著我們，蓄勢待發。

　　快點，快點，快給我想想法子啊野仔你這笨蛋！

　　我的確是有一個辦法。

　　但該方法只能看老天爺，睹一睹了。

　　「犬良，你有地方受傷嗎？」

　　「尾巴、背部各被子彈打一發。」他回應道。

　　我說：「犬良，我來收拾她。別被她的子彈打著就是。」

　　我頸毛道豎，拱起背脊，眼露凶光，只待「大姐姐」將子彈射出。

　　「唔，這狼可真不好對付哪！」她嘲諷性地「嘖嘖」幾聲，然後在無預警的情況下，舉槍一發，「蛇毒」竄出。

　　我在緊要關頭蹲了下來，「蛇毒」剛好卡在我尾巴上的毛髮，幸運的是並無刺進肉裡，而且正合我意。看來上天是站在我這邊的。

　　借助此子彈，神速地將它拔下，叼入嘴中，狠狠地，咬碎。

　　透明液體從子彈內流了出來，流至唇舌，流至喉嚨，流至牙齒。

　　我猛然衝向女子，牙齒顯露，趁她毫無防備時「喀擦」咬住對方大腿，再從一旁跳開。

　　女子大吃一驚，等到她發現我做的好事時，她朝我驚恐地尖叫：「這是很致命的蛇毒！三十秒內死人！你，你怎麼有辦法……」她朝我伸手憤怒一指，從地上撿起一個「蛇毒」子彈，想戳入我身上，我嚇得趕緊跑回犬良身邊。

　　她試圖再前進一步，身體卻突然不聽使喚，連手都抬不起來，一陣痙攣，倒地不起，痛苦掙扎幾下，死了。

　　我顫抖著，虛弱的趴在地板上，將嘴中的毒液舔乾淨，到目前為止，我們已經殺死五個人了，但我從沒想過這是如此恐怖又充滿罪孽。

　　「你……不怕蛇毒嗎？」犬良驚恐地瞪著我吞下毒液。

　　「蛇毒置腸胃是沒問題的，流到血管才真要命。」

　　「原來如此。」

　　我們在門前徘徊許久，這個鐵門和之前的不太一樣，有門把，卻是長條形且無法轉動，雖然上頭有機關可以開門，但不管試了幾次都無法打開。

　　「我好累。」犬良無助地坐下，望著門說：「火災搞不好會燒穿這裡，到時候不論是誰，都將要命喪黃泉。」

　　「那靈魂呢？我絕對不會放棄靈魂賜予的命運！」

　　「你又在靈魂東靈魂西了，」他不屑的嗤了一聲：「自行想像出來的東西怎麼能救助我們？」

　　我憤怒地甩甩頭，這不對！靈魂絕對是存在的！

　　但是，如果真的沒有……

　　求求你們，不管是誰，只要給我一點跡象，什麼都好，證明靈魂真的存在就可以了。

　　鐵門忽然被用力撞開，一名人影從門後竄出，他身形高大，體格粗曠，看起來活像巨人。

　　「巨人」手上拿著一條水管，首上戴頭盔，厚重的衣著根本看不到他的臉，但看來並非盜獵者。

　　「這裡怎麼會有兩隻狼？別杵在這，快點走啊！」「巨人」大吼。

　　我們飛也似地衝出門，來到灰狼區外，才發現有更多的「巨人」要擠進走廊，老實說，整個動物園都是穿黑色大衣的「巨人」。

　　一名「巨人」見著我們，伸手就要抓，我警戒性地彈開，齜牙咧嘴，雖然對方並無惡意，但我不想一天到晚被人抓。

　　我和犬良毫無目的地地開始狂奔，我們經過幾個動物區，看到的景象不是盜獵者鬼影似地帶著獵到的動物逃走，就是幸運離出區外的動物們及拚命撲滅火勢的「巨人」與人類警察。

　　我們在經過一個地圖時停了下來，因為我們根本就不知道身在何處，只想趕快逃出動物園。

　　「我們應該往有山林的地方走！」犬良提議。

　　「我覺得是往長得像門的地方逃跑才對！」我持反對意見。

　　兩人相爭不下，不過還是我贏了。但看著地圖，我們剛才是往出口的反方向跑啊！

　　只好重新邁開步伐，一路奔往出口。

　　出口的旋轉門被開了一個大洞，我們順勢鑽了過去。

　　終於逃出動物園了！

　　圍觀的人類可真不少，有些人看到我們跑出來，驚聲尖叫，有人還想抓住我們。

　　「往高處跑！」我朝犬良一吠。


　　我們順著一旁轟隆轟隆叫的四輪狀腳怪物的路徑往山上跑，結果一走就是一個小時，等我們好不容易找到一處山林，太陽都快出來了。

　　累倒在一處臨時窩        ，我們筋疲力竭，狼狽不堪，只渴望能睡個好覺。

　　靜靜回想這一夜，我們還經歷真多事情啊，了解怎麼開門，殺死五名盜獵者，逃出動物園……而且，我和犬良的感情突然變得比較好了。

　　依偎在犬良身邊，跟以前的手足一樣，我希望以後可以過得非常平靜無擾。

　　但內心的靈魂似乎早就告訴過我。

　　那願望是不可能的。

　　我對靈魂抗議：難道一生一定要過得驚險刺激才叫人生嗎？

　　靈魂回答我：是不用，但妳需要。往後妳將會面對更多的困難，有些可能會讓人無法接受，但是絕對不能像以前的妳那樣變得如此可怕。

　　以前的我？

　　先好好睡覺吧，朋友，不必心急。

　　然後靈魂就消失在我內心了，只留下犬良吵雜的打呼聲，還有黎明破曉的金黃太陽。

----------


## 狼王白牙

哇，野魂的故事好精彩，
不自覺的看得閉上眼睛，在聯想小說的劇情發展及畫面，
首篇是ㄧ則很精彩的狼的冒險故事，
狼一輩子遇上一次盜獵者恐怕非死即失去自由，何況還裝備了這種武器。。。
首篇的徵角廣告開始引發咱們的興趣了。
如果能跟這對手足見上一面該有多好。
期待後續的寫作。

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

to 狼王白牙
應該不是因為看到脫窗才閉眼睛吧...?)狼王喜歡嗷!!!我會再繼續努力 :jcdragon-lick: ((用力蹭

---------------
傍晚的寒風粗魯擦過高大挺拔的樹木，乾掉、粗糙又狹窄的瀝青鋪成小巷口，兩排人窩，高高低低，大大小小，全大門緊閉，毫無聲息。

　　腳爪勉強撐住抖個不停的身軀，八隻腳緩慢地移動，肉墊刮擦著柏油路，只求沒人看到我們。

　　「嘿！那邊的，你們兩位給我離我家門前遠一點！」不友善又帶有奇怪腔調的吠叫聲從對面人行道上傳來。

　　「這裡是柏油路，公家場所，我們並沒有到你家，所以你也沒理由攻擊我們。倒是你們這些狗，」犬良諷刺地暫頓一會：「最好都不要深夜鬼吼鬼叫，小心你家主人殺出來，把你的笨腦袋打到腦漿四溢，全部亂噴。」

　　「嚎！」這隻大黃狗氣得毛髮倒豎，站起來就想往我們這邊衝，但礙於鐵鍊纏在脖子上的束縛，他只能著急地兜圈子，束手無策。

　　我們強迫疲憊不堪的自己加快腳步，一溜煙跑走，彎進沒有任何狗打擾的另條巷子。

　　說到狗嘛，他們最初的祖先也是狼，而且是「較溫馴的狼」，狼與犬實在沒什麼分別。但自從被人類馴化後不斷的培育，狗成了另個新種族，跟狼比起來，他們顯得種類繁多，長相也多彩多姿，頗通人性。帶有原始風格的大狼犬，迷你到不像話的小狗，神經質的獵狗，還有聰明冷靜的警犬。

　　原本那些犬也沒什麼不好，大部分人類好像都很喜歡他們。不過狗兒們似乎越來越囂張了，有些也越發凶狠了，有些變懶惰了，還有的被人棄養，早就變得冷淡悲觀了。

　　他們或許開始恢復狼的野性，但那根本不是狼該有的聰敏，而是粗暴的愚笨。

　　或許此話講重了點，但我對最麻煩的看門狗就是這樣的印象。

　　好一點的看門狗，只死盯著你從他眼前離開；次層者，對你汪汪叫個不停；糟糕些，被繩索、鐵鍊套住，想衝過來咬人也沒辦法；最可怕的，站在大路中間對你威嚴地嚎叫，甚至追著你跑。

　　我們在這條人煙稀少的鄉下街道生活一個月了，自從動物園逃走後，園方開始搜索失散的動物，一方面是怕在外的生物易死，另一方面也是怕在地野生動物棲地被破壞。雖然我們並不知道那些盜獵者最後是怎麼回事，但肯定被抓到的只是組織的一小部分罷了。

　　在那之前，我們原本是逃至山中，可幾乎所有搜索人員全跑上山，山上也就不大安全，其實，犬良那時又與我爭了一頓。

　　「咱們順著搜救人員回去以後，又可以安心無慮的生活了。」犬良提議。

　　「你怎麼能確定動物園不會再發生什麼大事？」我反問。

　　「這種情況又不會每天發生！」

　　「就算不會好了，我也不想浪費可以出去遛遛的機會！」

　　「遲早會被抓著的！」

　　「那就給他們抓啊！起碼還有在野外生活的一段時間！」

　　「別說我沒警告你！但是外面可比動物園還危險，那有自由幹嘛？」


　　「那如果沒有自由，你活著還有什麼意義？」

　　犬良沉默了。

　　「犬良，你想回去動物園，回到安逸的生活可以。但我想到野生的環境，回去小時候該去的地方，那是我應有的存在，其實與你無關。我們兩個並不需要一直同行，你知道的。」

　　又是一陣沉寂。

　　「我們難到不能當生命共同體嗎？」犬良輕聲問。

　　我無法回答。

　　他的確很討人厭，別人還沒激他就先發動攻勢。他沒禮貌、想法無理頭，行為幾乎要成一條笨狗了。

　　我們真的不需要在一起。

　　可是……

　　我倆放不下彼此。

　　無奈嘆口氣，我說：「那就聽我的吧，再不快點離開，人就要逮住我們了。

　　犬良沒有再爭論，我們安靜地找路下山。

　　所以，這就是你所見到的情況啦。


　　這裡十分偏僻，居住在這裡的人類多半是些老弱婦孺和犬，即使如此，居民還是非常少。

　　我們平常就躲在一個雜亂老舊的巨大倉庫裡，擁有他的某位老爺爺八成是眼花，竟把我們當成狗了，不過他似乎不常回來，大概是我們兩隻「看門狗」的緣故，這一個月，我們看見他的次數，也只有初次被誤認的那遍而已。

　　這樣也好。每當我們躲進來時，一切都暫時安靜，實在是個好避難處。

　　但我得承認，野外生活真的不好過。

　　我試圖尋找最符合狼應有的生存環境：舒適、安寧、食物豐富，可是換回來的資訊只有人住的地方、人住的地方，最後還是人住的地方。

　　勉強這裡可以容下我們。

　　譬如倉庫的幫助一樣，雖還未達到「舒適」的境界，「安寧」倒是有的。

　　食物問題，我就無法這麼肯定了。

　　倉庫裡的物品很多，從雜亂的紙箱、垃圾（至少我們認為那些怪東西是垃圾），到成堆的罐頭、乾燥食品，應有盡有。

　　沒錯，那些是可吃的食物。但要吃到內容物很不容易。畢竟我們沒有人類那雙靈活自如的前爪，光開罐頭、撕包裝就可以花費我們幾十分鐘，不但耗時，而且很傷牙齒和爪子，所以我們只在獵捕不到食物，又飢餓到快受不了時才食用。

　　今天是涼爽的陰天，我們休息夠了，再度離開倉庫，打算來個傍晚獵食。信步隨意走動，嗅著空氣，哪怕是一絲微薄的氣味，犬良和我都不敢放過。

　　可是在動物園生活太久，我的狩獵技巧完全生疏掉，小時候玩遊戲累積的經驗都白費了。以前的我誇口自己是打獵十次成功五次，現在根本是一隻都很難抓上。

　　「有老鼠的味道！」犬良語氣轉為興奮，就算他懶惰又不愛辛苦差事，本來就為獵手的狼性還是有的。

　　我們循著氣味走去，來到某田旁的水溝。

　　「水溝啊……」他這懶鬼露出遲疑的表情，明明近在眼前就是一窩肥美的老鼠，竟然不想抓！

　　我一把推開他，這傢伙還敢叫狼！探頭下去瞧瞧水溝，水溝壁旁有個敞開的水溝蓋，裡面的鼠味很重。我再往裡面仔細看，六隻，六隻大老鼠縮在一塊打著呼嚕，小耳朵不停地抽動，光是這六隻老鼠，就可以填飽肚子了。

　　水溝還夠已經消瘦許多的我容身，我彎著脖頸，伸長頭部，要一口把六隻老鼠全抓住……

　　「啪滋！」身後傳來一陣巨大的水花聲。

　　老鼠們全部驚醒，他們一瞄到我立刻沒命似地往水溝深處跑走。就算我鑽的進去那狹窄骯髒的水道，速度絕對不會比他們快，嘖！快到手的食物就這樣沒了！

　　「怎麼樣？你抓住了嗎？」犬良望著我問，而且他還跟我站在水溝裡。

　　「你這傢伙！！！」失望、懊惱侵占了我的思緒，我怒不可遏，往他身上一撲。

　　「你這是在幹嘛？」犬良驚愕不已，想逃走我的尖牙利爪，沒用！

　　「自己用了那麼大的水花，竟然問我抓到沒？就算抓到也沒你的份！」我氣得在他背上亂抓，嘶吼：「六隻老鼠，六隻！你讓我們又要餓一餐！」

　　犬良好不容易掙脫我的攻擊，他試著安撫我：「妳別生氣，我又聞到食物了！」

　　確實是有一股非老鼠的香味，但我還是板著臉：「別說那是那六隻逃跑走的老鼠的氣味！」

　　「沒有沒有，真的是食物！我敢對天發誓！」

　　「去你的對天發誓！」

　　「難不成你真要餓肚子？」

　　「……」

　　「我就說吧！走啦，走啦！」

　　「喔……」

　　我只好心不甘情不願跟著犬良，繼續追蹤氣味。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　犬良和我來到一處鐵皮屋。該房子破舊不堪又很小間，幾塊鐵皮不整齊得亂釘一通，邊緣微微生鏽，唯一完好的應該只有門。

　　我們從一個破洞鑽進去，進去房子內部，狗味卻在此時流竄出來，且是三種不同的氣味。

　　「有三隻狗。犬良，你說的食物不會是這些吧？」我狐疑地瞪著他耳語。

　　「不是不是，我真的有聞到別的！」

　　犬良用尾巴指了指三條熟睡的狗的旁邊。

　　一碗狗食一碗水。他指得竟是這些！

　　「別了別了。這種食物不要也罷。」我回答，退後幾步。

　　犬良白我一眼，一副就是「到底誰是膽小鬼和懶惰蟲」的表情。他獨自向前嗅了嗅三條狗，一黑色母土狗，一雜色毛公犬，加上一隻年邁的白色長毛公狗。

　　他們睡得跟豬一樣，連犬良誇張的動作都驚擾不了他們。那倒也好，我才不想被逮住。

　　在犬良做這些事情時，我的雙耳一直被一股繁雜吵人的聲音所擾。順著它出聲的地方望去，一個方形大箱子，一面有著玻璃般的壁，其它都是鋼鐵、塑膠製的，且那壁一直不停的切換表面樣貌，一下換至這，一下又變成那。

　　對這東西開始感到好奇，我向前走了幾步，盯著它發出好像是夾雜各種生物語言（人話多數）的聲音。不只是那奇特的外觀，那面玻璃壁的影像好像在訴說什麼，於是我又湊近了些。

　　「位於美國懷俄明州的黃石公園，」它的玻璃壁突然蹦出一個只有上半身的小人，還講著我永遠也聽不懂的人話：「這世界第一個國家公園有多地方與歷史值得探討呢！讓我們進行本節目……」

　　壁上原有的人立刻不見，取而代之是一群與我同種的灰狼，可是他們也都好小隻，還不到我的前臂！

　　這些嬌小的狼們踏著穩健的步伐，前方的一頭黑狼尾巴高舉，自信十足地領導狼群。

　　「有攝影機的氣味！」其中一隻狼鼻子抽了抽。

　　「不要緊，就給他們拍個夠吧，不會傷害到我們的。」狼王這樣回答。

　　他們的聲音好小聲，實在很難聽見，最後狼群就這樣快活自在的離去。

　　這真是太奇怪了，迷你人又迷你狼的，畫面不停切來切去，這些人類與狼都是真的準沒錯！而且我最想看到的是那群狼！

　　我往盒子背後探去，什麼也沒有，連點狼味、狼毛都不存在。困惑地坐在大箱子前，我搔搔腦袋，瞪著玻璃壁投射出各種影像。

　　我突然想起我的兒時，父母親藉由各種遊戲與死獵物來加強我們的能力，與手足在森林裡打打鬧鬧的種種景象。在森林住，有自由，還有滿滿的幸福……

　　「呸嘶，」犬良用最小的音量喚我一聲：「別看那麼出神了，快來幫忙我一起把糧食抽出來。」

　　我小心翼翼緩步走向犬良身旁，敵方可是三隻狗，耳朵鼻子樣樣靈。

　　先是水。緊依著它的年老長毛牧羊犬，毛髮都垂到臉上來了，根本很難看清他到底是熟睡的還是醒著。

　　我輕輕剝離他的爪子，犬良則將水盤抽出。

　　偏偏有過敏症狀，碰到毛茸茸的東西就沒轍的他，又要……

　　「哈啊啊啊……秋！！！」非常可怕的打噴嚏。

　　我們倆趕緊止住不動，犬良打噴嚏音量是不容小覷的，要是三條看來就很凶猛的看門狗甦醒，那後果將不堪設想。

　　老狗鼻子和眉頭緊皺一下，黑土狗與雜毛犬眼睛稍微睜開，然後，緩慢昏沉地，三條狗兒，又去夢周公了。

　　我們「噓」的舒口氣，也許他們已經睡到連天塌下來全不甘他們的事。

　　再來狗食，我們依照剛才的做法，將它也抽離另外兩隻狗的身邊。

　　這真是太容易了，比我想像的還不困難嘛！

　　我們當下大快朵頤起來，但仍然處於戒備狀態，要是他們現在醒來……何況是主人回家呢？

　　犬良撞開我要爭食，我又將他擠過去。我們這兩個毫無倫理秩序的灰狼，飲食就和搶著吸奶的小狼崽沒兩樣。

　　這些食物，水還好，頂多有不鏽鋼的干涉。而狗食吃起來有點脆脆乾乾的，還帶有雞肉的口味，聞起來真的很奇怪。不過竟然我們現在扮演著「竊賊」的角色，就懂得感恩些吧。

　　過不了幾分鐘我們就把它吃完了，連一滴水、一點碎粒都找不到。

　　犬良站起身來，拍拍屁股就想閃人，我連忙叫住他。

　　「犬良……」

　　「嗯？」
　　「你看看那個。」

　　他往我指的方向一瞧，看見老舊的奇怪大箱子。

　　犬良凝視著他好一會兒，裡面的影像又變換了。這次斷斷續續出現長相皆異的人類，還有各種聽來就不舒服，平常人類講話也沒那麼虛假的聲音。什麼「ＯＯ補習班」啦，「ＸＸ麥片粥，送人的最佳營養辦手禮」呀，全莫名其妙出現在上面。

　　「呃……你要跟我講這幹嘛？」犬良疑惑極了。

　　「等一等，我剛才明明是看到一個由黑狼王帶領的狼群！」

　　「真的？」

　　「真的！」

　　「那這就奇怪了，你說你看到狼群，我說我看到怪人類，難不成你腦袋出了問題？」

　　「我才沒有！我要把他們翻出來！」

　　我竄到盒子後面，我知道這很蠢，因為我剛才看過真的沒有，但為了整整他，我拔下身上一搓較硬又短的毛。

　　「你看！」

　　「這是……不會吧？」

　　「當然是假的啊！」我呸掉那東西。

　　「搞什麼？」

　　「不然你去翻出箱子後面有沒有人類的氣味。」

　　「別鬧了，大老遠就知道後面沒有啊！」

　　「那就別說我腦袋有問題。你的問題更大。」

　　「才不！」

　　「就有！」

　　我在犬良要打架的時候跳上大箱子，靈敏而及時的躲過。但我不知道按到什麼，箱子的玻璃壁突然黑成一片，惱人的聲音也消失了。

　　我們停下動作。

　　就在此時，身後傳來伸懶腰、打哈欠，還有……

　　三條狗站起來的聲音。

　　「嗚？」我們聽到他們輕叫了幾聲，似乎聞到我們的氣味。

　　恐懼的我們緩慢地轉身，我可以想像待會的情況，咱們的命運真是太太太悲慘了！

　　對方突然瞪圓了眼睛，毛髮倒豎，尾巴高舉，爪子曲張，咧開嘴露出尖銳的森森白牙。


　　「吼汪！！！」老白狗發出戰鬥信號，他們三個往我們這邊衝！

　　「犬良快上來！」我驚懼地呼叫著他。

　　他笨拙地爬上大箱子，在母土狗要咬住他的尾巴恰好躲開，黑狗的嘴巴「啪」的一聲闔上，要是被咬到應該尾巴就斷了！

　　我們藉著在高處的優勢，用力一跳，飛躍那幾條狗，降落在門口前。

　　雜毛公狗看來還不打算放過，他怒吼著：「卑鄙無恥下流的盜匪！」然後撲向我們。

　　當他差不多在我頭上時，我連忙使勁朝他腹部一頂，讓他跌個狗吃屎，犬良趁機把他踹到一旁去。

　　我們逃出破爛鐵皮屋，逃出這條巷子，逃出三條狗的魔爪，逃出這個惡夢，逃回安全的倉庫裡……

　　剛才所吃的熱量又全沒了！

　　倉庫天頂的破洞露出一輪明月，累癱在成堆的物品上，飢餓再度啃食全身。

　　我們怒視著罐頭和乾燥食品。

　　兩狼只好疲累地、厭倦地想辦法扯開討厭的鐵皮與包裝紙。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　雨露從破洞跌至狼鼻，濕氣濃重的清晨喚醒了我。

　　伸個懶腰，疼痛立即襲來，看來睡了這麼久痠痛仍未消啊。

　　我將鼻子上的水珠舔了舔，站起來抖抖身子，轉身想去踢醒應該早就睡死的犬良。

　　咦？

　　犬良不在？這不可能啊……

　　我焦急地兜著圈子。

　　過了幾分鐘，我在倉庫裡還是找不到他。循著他氣味的方向，是往倉庫門口走去的。

　　所以說他出門囉？但怎麼都不叫我？

　　我有點不高興的踢了踢那些垃圾。

　　耳邊突然傳出微弱的吠叫聲，音量越來越大，好像是往這裡走……

　　「野仔！快開倉庫的門啊！」細細的聲音冒出來，似乎是犬良的聲音。

　　犬良？

　　我用力拉開厚重的門。

　　的確是犬良，可是他身後還有三條狗追咬著。

　　一黑色母土狗，一雜色毛公犬，加上一隻年邁的白色長毛公狗。這不就是昨天那三隻嚇人恐怖的看門狗嗎？

　　犬良嘴中叼了一塊肉，但仍然不被它的重量影響，奔得飛快，肉塊在他嘴裡晃來晃去。

　　或許是他受到腎上腺素的影響，又或者是那三條狗其實本來就跑很慢，犬良和他們的距離逐漸拉大，對方已經有點吃不消了。

　　犬良奮力衝向倉庫，我在他進入的剎那間將門狠狠一推，然後上門栓。三隻狗來到門的外頭，先是狂吠，接著推門，見沒有效，他們就開始撞它，想把門栓撞斷。

　　我聽到雜毛狗又在嗆瞎了：「嘿！你們還配稱作犬科動物嗎？有膽就出來和我們會會！還有，大母狗，妳老公今天偷了我們的餐點，趕快出來道歉！」

　　大母狗？

　　竟敢說我是大母狗！

　　不不不，沉住氣，不要應門，不然會重計！

　　我開始將各種物品推向門，犬良也識相地一同幫忙。

　　過了一分鐘，雜毛狗不停的想激怒我們，但見我們毫無反應，決定用力再激：「又懶又肥又蠢又呆的大笨豬！！！」

　　「我忍受不了啦！！！」犬良火冒三丈，將我們才剛堆好的東西全部弄倒，扳開門栓，讓狗撞開門，決定應戰。

　　事到如今也無法挽回了，我將爪子屈張得更大。

　　三條狗衝了進來，雜毛公狗將目標鎖定在犬良身上，黑母狗和老白狗則怒視著我。

　　我決定先發制人，猛地往感覺比較弱的老狗一撲，但薑還是老的辣，白狗竟然一爪將我扳倒，讓我跌在地上。

　　黑狗從後方按住我的背，咬住我的脖頸，白狗立即衝上來幫忙攻擊。

　　真糟糕，剛開始就居下風。

　　「有人類！」我大吼一聲。趁他們分心時猛站起身，彈開黑母狗，後踹老白犬，再將他們往牆壁一撞。

　　犬良那邊呢？

　　他很努力的想把招式技巧發揮出來，左躲右閃，偶爾朝雜毛狗咬上一口。但敵方體格精瘦，速度實在很快，犬良好像有點被搞混了。

　　「犬良，別只和他拚速度！」我大叫，在嬌小的黑狗要攻上來前蹲下讓她撲空。

　　犬良朝我點頭，趕快停下。雜毛狗開始繞著犬良圈子，但是犬良直接順著敵人的奔跑方向趕緊繞圓圈，猛地轉向往對方一壓，雜毛狗反應不及，就這麼被反降一軍。

　　而我開始學人類使用工具，將有的沒的東西，只要能暫時剋住敵人的，我就往他們那一丟。

　　扭打了將近五分鐘，雖然我們已經很努力了，但是敵眾我寡，仍居不利地位，血和毛髮落了一片，我和犬良背對背，決定死戰到底。

　　三條狗打算再給我們最後一擊，他們留露出勝利的目光，還有令我毛骨悚然，磨牙的聲音。

　　哪有這樣就結束生命的？我連重回真正野外的機會都沒有！

　　當他們要做最後動作，當一切顯得無助，門口突然冒出一個黑影。

　　有個沙啞、聽不懂的聲音，粗聲低吼：「你們，你們在幹嘛？」

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

我們在混亂中停了下來。

　　不知何時來的亮光，整個倉庫在那黑影出現時立刻大放光明。

　　肩背微駝，皺紋滿布，脖頸圍了一條布巾，穿著破舊的外套，就是那個久久回來一次的眼花老人！

　　「黑妞、老白、旺旺！」老人驚呼著，夾雜斥責的語氣：「你們到底在做什麼？」

　　如同大家已經知道的，我聽不懂人類語言，但是那三條狗彷彿聽得懂，全部瞪了我們一眼，然後夾著尾巴，垂頭怒視著地板。看來，老人是他們的主人翁，但這好像又表示著我們得歸在他棋下！

　　老人眉頭深鎖，手插著腰，嘴中不知在嘀咕什麼，但肯定不是好東西。

　　「你們來。」他朝我們招招手：「也包括你們兩隻……狗。」

　　我不爽地鼻孔噴氣，但沒吭聲。

　　三條狗與兩匹狼默不作聲地跟著老人來到倉庫外。

　　老人突然走得飛快，快速在巷道裡拐彎，沿途經過很多奇怪的物品，甚至路過破舊的鐵皮小屋，都沒有停下半步。

　　我幾次想突然逃跑，卻被老人嚴厲的目光給打壓下來，你絕對無法形容他的氣勢是多麼的嚇人，還有一股……獵手的氣息。

　　開始瞧見了大馬路，四輪怪獸在上面奔馳著，矗立在長竿上的紅黃綠光閃爍不停。我們走向兩部四輪怪獸，第一輛是破舊不堪、塵土滿布的泡水車，第二輛是閃亮繽紛、外觀帥氣的大轎車。

　　依照老人一身破爛的裝扮，我還以為我們得進去泡水車，但老人脫下了外套。

　　就人類的審美觀來看，老人穿來還滿時髦又很莊嚴，深藍色的外衣，黑色的長褲，深藍色的羊毛圍巾，黑色的頂級皮鞋。我怎麼現在才注意到？

　　跑車突然被開了門，裡面走出一位穿白襯衫黑背心，打了紅蝴蝶結的年輕男子，他朝老人微微鞠躬，接著看向三狗二狼，他先是恭敬的向老人與三條狗打招呼：「早安，大爺。黑妞、老白、旺旺，你們過得好嗎？」說完還摸摸狗們的頭。當他看了我們一眼，倒抽口氣，然後在「大爺」耳邊說了幾句話。

　　老人猛地勃然大怒，對著那青年怒吼：「你胡說！如果他們是狼的話，我早就把他們皮扒了，不然就是送走！我說把他們放在庭園裡你有什麼意見？這裡我是老大你不爽嗎？他們是我們的一份子！也要像那兒的動物有相同的待遇！到的時候先替他們治療！聽到了沒有？快點開車！」吼叫完他就一屁股坐到車內。

　　我和犬良一頭霧水，納悶地盯著看門狗他們。

　　「上車。」旺旺保有敵意，高傲地跳進跑車內，他現在尾巴高舉，坐姿端正，跟剛才的痞子樣判若兩人，雖說這兩種模樣沒有一個是我喜歡的。

　　老白就像烏龜一樣上車，也不看我們一眼。黑妞也跳上去了，但她往我們這邊瞧一下，且她的目光並不像打鬥時如此兇狠，變得柔和，尾也沒有翹高，只平舉。

　　「歡迎。」她在我們上去後小聲說道。

　　我突然覺得這隻狗也沒有那麼可怕了，另外兩隻也是，即便旺旺還是怒瞪著我們。

　　青年發動了跑車，車子便隆隆作響。

　　「嗯……我叫犬良！她是野魂，以前被動物園稱作沃夫人，你們可以叫她野仔。」犬良率先自我介紹。

　　「你說你們是從動物園逃出來的？」他們驚呼。

　　我注意到，黑妞、老白與旺旺的眼神閃了一下，似乎是內有隱情。

　　我甩甩頭，自己真的想太多了。至少現在是安全的嘛！

　　「算是吧。」我小心翼翼地起頭，「我看你們好像聽得懂人類的語言。」

　　「那是當然的！很快，你們也可以聽懂！」黑妞鼓勵性的說道。

　　我點點頭。

　　接下來的時間，我們就沒在交談，只是坐在後座默默想著各自的事。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　下了高速公路與交流道後，跑車駛入一條小徑。愈是深入巷子，周圍的樹木也愈整齊，還被修剪成各式形狀。路旁築成矮壁的建材也越來越精緻。

　　前方可以看見用花草建立的拱門，一棟高得看不見頂端的豪宅矗立在後。

　　我們穿過拱門，原本的柏油路變成用鵝卵石整齊平鋪排在路面上，跑車拐個彎，繞到宅邸後方停車。

　　我吃驚地看著停車場，它就在一片青翠的草原，各式各樣的車種停放在此地，有鮮豔的赤紅、深邃的湛藍、狂暴的艷黃，還有一些貼上一堆貼紙的高級車，數目、顏色多的數不清。往後一看，豪宅是如同雲朵似的白以即天空般的藍所組成，不論誰只要稍微一瞧，一定覺得它閃耀動人，根本是人類所說的天鵝堡「二號」。

　　「這裡就是真正的大本營。」黑妞開口講話了：「往後你們可能要住在這一陣子。」

　　這裡？我們又不是狗，幹嘛待在一看就是人生活的地方?

　　「另外，」旺旺也加話進來：「我們還是這裡的老大。你們，還有這裡的動物，都得聽我們三個的。」

　　這裡還有其他動物？而且憑什麼我得乖乖聽話？

　　「你們最好珍惜這段時間。」老白忍不住想說話的衝動。

　　珍惜？


　　我不懂，我真的不懂，我什麼都不了解就到人類豪宅，他們絕對有目的。

　　「跟上來！」我們下了車，由旺旺帶領。豪宅本來就有一個通往露天停車場的小出入口，可笑的是區區一門竟然也做得如此華麗。

　　我們走進房子內部。

　　一切都是豪華做成的，各種高級礦石，各式頂級傢具，如同我預料的，但對很多動物來說並無實用性。

　　「這裡嗎？」犬良環視四周，問道。

　　「對，可是並非『這裡』。」老白頭也不抬，這次語氣又更陰沉了。

　　老人和管家已經不知道飛去哪裡，看來就是要三條狗帶路。

　　我們在又長又高又大又廣的走廊裡不停穿梭。

　　後來到了一處小角落。

　　這道門跟其它的完全不同，它是木製的，但是沒有精雕細琢，它也有供人類開啟的門把，但它的門很大，還在門上開了大大小小的洞。

　　黑妞向兩狼解說：「狼從這兒入，狗從那邊入。」她用尾巴指了指。

　　從這個洞嗎？

　　「動作快點！」犬良朝我低吼。

　　「你什麼時候變成旺旺在指使我了？」我不高興的反問。

　　「我才沒有！」

　　「你天天這麼說！」我迅速地鑽過洞。

　　我不滿的情緒立刻被映入眼簾的景象給消除得一乾二淨。

　　海洋、雨林、草原、沙漠、森林、極地，幾乎所有動物會生存的地方都秀出來了。各種地形被分為一區塊一區塊，我看著這遍野模仿的如同真實一般的場地，吃驚的說不出話。

　　「這是結合各種地點所開發的『模擬場地』，原本是要做別的功用，可是老人下令改造成如此，結果變成現在這樣。」黑妞高興的跳來跳去。

　　「原本要做的功用？」我問。

　　「啊！對了，每天都會供應豐富的食物，沒有所謂的食物鏈。所以拜託請你們不要獵殺這裡的任何動物知道嗎？不然會受到很嚴厲的懲罰呢！」她裝作沒聽到一樣。

　　「你們進去找自己適合的窩吧！夜晚記得到這裡集合，有特別為你們準備的歡迎會。」老白仍面有陰沉之色說道。

　　「走吧！」犬良什麼都不想就往森林區的方向衝。

　　「我想應該是一切安全的……」我喃喃自語，接著快步跟著他離去。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　「嗷嗚……」我對著圓月仰天長嘯。

　　好吧，其實也不算天空。這只是模擬滿月與繁星點綴的高科技天花板。雖說現在真的是晚上。

　　這裡仍舊讓我渾身不舒服，我被上了傷藥，還被服侍得很好。可我覺得回到的不是野外的廣闊自由，我只是以另種型式，生活在另一個「動物園」中罷了。

　　我和犬良依照我們走來的路線走出森林區，來到木門前的小廣場。

　　已有動物在那邊等著我們。

　　是一群又一群不同種類，來自世界各地，很多都是我從來沒見過的動物。有些長得與我很相仿，有些我都懷疑他是不是生物的一部分。

　　他們吼叫著，嘶鳴著，每個獸們都竭盡其力想表達他們的善意。

　　「你們真熱情啊！謝謝、謝謝！」犬良連聲道謝。

　　「嗷汪！」「吼喵！」「啁啾！」「嘶嘎……」各種聽不懂繁雜的歡迎叫聲。我甚至發現有些犬科動物的話我半個字也不了解！

　　歡迎會開始了，大家猛吃猛喝歡迎會的美味佳餚，我們還受到各種動物奇特的歡迎方式，八成是該物種特有的文化。

　　我們穿梭在群間，向他人問好，也盡量用各式方法彼此交流，就這樣過了快樂的夜晚。

　　在活動快要結束時，三隻頭狗又站到會場前，他們尾巴微顫了一下，大家隨即跳起舞來，從雜亂不整齊的個人節奏，逐漸出現了固定式且有拍子的音樂舞蹈。

　　老白不像下午那樣陰沉了，他溫和地朝我們兩狼點頭。

　　「大家在等你們兩個帶大家唱歌跳舞呢！」

　　「咦？」我們兩狼吃驚地瞪大眼睛。

　　「記住，把情感帶進去的歌與舞，絕對是你一生也忘不了的主題曲。」說完就把我們推到場中央。

　　受到熱烈歡呼，讓我感到一陣受寵若驚。連本應是我爪下的獵物統統不畏懼，還一臉很喜歡我們的模樣。

　　大概是已經習慣不被掠食、也不去狩獵他種的生活了，我在心裡猜著。

　　犬良歪著腦袋想了想，一開始要什麼曲調？

　　隨後他就先小聲的開口：「嗷，嗷嗚……」

　　大家都屏息聆聽，犬良也開始增加他的音量（以下皆為狼語）：「嗷嗚……」
　　「you won't wanna try    you must hear it and cry
　　　I never think this is a story that everyone would like
　　　the hunters against the laws
　　　the jaw tight the claws
　　　but with you     I gotta say
　　　but with you     I dare to pay
　　　what I have been     where I have been     when I have been
　　　oh, what you see
　　　it really is nothing for you and I have been
　　　we fight them all over     at last is winner
　　　adventure
　　　tough fighters
　　　that's why I have been」

　　我從來不知道犬良的歌喉那麼好！

　　心中翻起濤天巨浪，一股莫名的激動驅使著我。

　　音樂的力量嗎？

　　我想聽聽我的歌聲。

　　但並沒有這麼做。

　　我覺得好心酸，犬良愈看愈像一隻大灰狗，他這麼唱，他這麼跳，就在無形中證明了他從來沒有想過要真正活在野外。

　　他讓我感到好無助。

　　我們的歡迎會，我不會認為它是很圓滿的。

----------


## 貓狐

一口氣看完了超精彩的>W<)!!
期待更新!!
另外那個犬良的歌是真的有這手還是野魂自己想的歌詞OWO)??
想聽聽看那首歌

----------


## 弦月

嗚哇好高興終於更新了！
老白真的怪怪的，比旺旺還要怪
然後原來犬良是外國獸嗎（！？）、野魂還會再逃出去一次嗎？
我超期待的～

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

to 貓狐
是我自己寫的歌詞，也很希望能自己編歌(這超困難!
又多一個支持者~ :jcdragon-nod: 

to 上弦月
第五章更新!!!
喔我的媽呀，這次進度趕出來啦!!!
但是有一小部分內容又往後延了~
這樣還滿難保證是第十章左右登場的各位(再被炸
我也不知道兩狼是哪來的獸耶 :jcdragon-bad: 
總之繼續看看怪怪的事情吧~

---------------
「今天購買了各種飼料，我是說，食物。」上次開轎車的青年僕人，正向旺旺說明食物供應量，當他一說「飼料」，旺旺就會瞪他一眼。

　　我忘記說了，我們在天鵝堡二號豪宅又生活將近半年。

　　這一百八十天左右的時間，每天的行程是：愛睡到幾點就幾點，隨時有吃不完的美食，想要在各個區域走透透也歡迎，也沒有任何天敵。

　　只要你不傷害區域中的動物就好，只有這個規則。

　　我發現，幾乎每個星期都有各式各樣的動物加入大區域。

　　在豪宅裡生活一久，便逐漸能開始聽懂人類的話。黑妞是最好的翻譯機和語言學習器，問她任何一個字眼，就算是網路的火星文，她也答得出來。

　　你別以為我過的很快樂，覺得這樣就棒呆了是犬良的想法。

　　這個另類動物園對我來說還是太過限制了，唯一的好處是現在我對人語十分熟悉，可是我不滿足，我要去真正的野外！

　　我懶洋洋地盯著旺旺開始朝著青年咒罵：「每次告訴你要講『食物』，你偏要說『飼料』，這是一大禁忌！小心動物因為這兩個字把你啃得一根骨頭也不剩！」青年哪裡聽得懂狗話，旺旺真是在白費力氣，對「人」彈琴。

　　我無聊地打個大呵欠，伸伸懶腰，嗅著空氣。

　　最近那老人常進出這裡，所有的動物看到他，要嘛就避而遠之，要嘛就打招呼，可是老人的反應永遠是急匆匆地走過。

　　他的氣味仍然濃厚無比，可見昨天老人又偷溜進來了。

　　為什麼不光明正大地進出區域？我真的不懂。

　　隨便啦，今天還是得找點樂子。

　　我靈光乍現。

　　乾脆循著老人的氣味尋找，看他都去到哪兒，幹什麼事，還要走得如此匆忙？

　　有何不可？這真是再刺激、有趣不過了！

　　主意打定，我站起身來，精神為之一振，正想要開始冒險的時候，有人叫住了我。

　　「野仔！你要去哪裡啊？」犬良問道。

　　「我要去探險！」

　　「我也要去！」

　　「是喔，是喔。」我心不在焉的回答，他要來不來，我是沒差。

　　「太好了！那現在就出發嗎？」

　　「不然是要什麼時候？」不耐煩地敷衍過去。

　　我彎下頭來，聞了聞老人殘留下的氣味。

　　「這邊。」我用尾巴指向沙漠區。

　　「是沙漠區喔？不會吧？」犬良吐吐舌頭，扮個鬼臉。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　沙漠、草原、冰原、沼澤、熱帶雨林、森林、高山、峽谷……老人的氣味從這個區域飄到那個區域，當我們循著味道穿梭在各個模擬地點，時間越是長久，目標線索就愈不明顯。

　　這是另類環球嗎？我覺得很有趣！這是在尋寶，是遊戲呢！但想到遊戲，我苦笑了一下，就是我違反「遊戲」規則讓我的親人統統消失的。

　　當我們繞到某個不屬於任何環境，跟廣場一模一樣，是用水泥鋪成地板的小圓圈，氣味就沒有再飄到哪裡。

　　圓圈內有個小圓孔蓋，犬良好奇地走過去。

　　「只是下水道孔蓋而已吧！」他這麼說。

　　「你確定？」

　　「當然是肯定的相反詞啊！」不確定就不確定，還相反詞哩！

　　「讓我看看。」犬良閃到一旁去。

　　我瞪著圓孔蓋，它被刻上數字，還有「XX公司」的字樣。的確很像普通的下水道圓孔蓋，但怎麼看都很不對勁。

　　等等，有個迷你到不行的東西！

　　我湊近蓋子，鼻子都快貼到它了。這麼小的字還真難解讀！

　　看起來是……撫……摸……我？

　　犬良一臉想笑地望著我說：「野魂，你在幹嘛？」

　　我正清柔地用前爪在圓孔蓋上摸了又摸。

　　「蓋子上說要撫摸它！」

　　「唉……別鬧了啦！」

　　當他在那邊冷嘲熱諷的時候，圓孔蓋突然「喀啦」一聲被我打開。

　　「我就說吧！」我得意地微微一笑。

　　我們望著被圓孔蓋遮住的事物，那是黑暗的通道，伸手不見五指，有通往更深處的爬梯，但是陰森森又潮濕、發霉的臭味撲鼻而來，實在讓人不想進去。

　　「我認為今天探險到這裡就夠了！我們可以趕快回去嗎？這裡的氣氛很奇怪欸！說不定待會還會冒出怪獸、有毒物質！」犬良渾身顫抖。

　　我有些抱歉，也有點暴躁地說：「我們從來沒過來這裡，現在老人的氣味也消散的差不多了。我忘了記路線！說，你要怎麼回去？」

　　一陣沉默。

　　啊！好極了。

　　現在除了進，就無別的選擇，我二話不說走向圓孔蓋，開始往底下爬。

　　「你到底要不要來？還是杵在那裡？」我對著犬良厭煩的怒吼。

　　「喔，來了來了。」他嘆口氣，跟上我進入圓孔蓋下的未知地點。

　　我們平安降落。這裡既沒有可怕的怪獸被關在陰暗的地窖，也沒有充滿整個地方的有毒致命物質。

　　這只是個沒有燈光，稍微老舊，沾滿了灰塵和蜘蛛網的小辦公室而已。


　　我們在這間臭氣薰天的小地方來回走動，並沒有什麼可怕的事情發生。

　　「啊啊啊啊啊！！！！！」

　　「犬良？」我嚇傻了，以為他看到什麼。

　　「那個電話……該不會有幽靈存在吧？」

　　我看著書桌上的暗紅色電話。

　　電話很普通，它只是沒有灰塵在上面而已。

　　……

　　沒有灰塵？

　　我瞪大雙眼，仔細一瞧。

　　這是大約一九年代的舊款電話，但看來它受到如此珍藏，不知有何目的？

　　難不成，真的有幽靈？

　　「野仔！我聽到奇怪的聲音，快躲起來！」

　　我和犬良躲進灰塵滿布的辦公桌底下。

　　「碰！」某東西跌落置地面。

　　「年紀一大把，要下來真不容易！」有聲音咕噥著。

　　老人？

　　「還沒響嗎？」老人盯著暗紅色的電話。

　　忽然，這個老電話像發神經一樣高聲尖叫：「叮鈴鈴鈴鈴鈴鈴鈴！叮鈴鈴鈴鈴鈴鈴鈴！」

　　黑妞說這叫做鈴聲，但是有夠刺耳的！

　　老人嘆氣道：「終於！」然後接起話筒。


　　「喂？是我，老大。」

　　老大？

　　話筒裡傳出聲音來：「席考柏‧瑞特拿，我要求的事你開始了嗎？」

　　「沒有。」老人席考柏斷然道。

　　「期限是下星期，我已經讓你一拖再拖了。」這「老大」以平靜但帶有慍怒的口氣說。

　　「但是我……」

　　「你喜歡那些動物，你特別照顧那些動物，你捨不得把他們交出來。」

　　席考柏試圖辯解：「不是這樣的，我是為了卸下他們的心防！」

　　心防？

　　「別騙我，打從一開始你就厭惡我們至高無上的工作。」

　　話筒中的聲音繼續講話：「我沒有要你親手處理掉他們，只是要你『送』過來。放心好了，這七天我會派同夥過來接應你，你們打扮成解救動物的保育員，將那些畜牲一個一個運往ＯＯ碼頭，然後我們就會解決剩下的事。」

　　「另外，」聲音持續：「你最好把你的破圍巾解下來，再讓我聽到你遮掩那東西，我絕對會找人斃了你。」

　　老人又無奈地嘆氣，將他一直繞在脖頸上的圍巾一把扯下。

　　脖子上有個粉紅色的斑點。

　　斑點長的像隻眼睛，瞳孔裡面有一把獵槍。

　　盜獵者組織的印記。

　　我感到呼吸困難，頭暈目眩。

　　盜獵者，也包括席考柏‧瑞特拿？

　　不，這不是真的！

　　但是印記就在他脖子上，我並沒有看錯。

　　我的大腦飛快整理出幾項重點。

　　其一，老人是盜獵者組織的一員。

　　其二，電話會沒有灰塵是因為他常依約定時間來接電話。

　　其三，老人根本沒有老花眼，是他故意裝出來的。

　　其四，席考柏似乎不想效忠「老大」，「老大」也不怎麼信任他。

　　其五……

　　「老大，請問還有事嗎？」老人已經不耐煩了。

　　「對，瑞特拿，我還有話要講！」「老大」說：「這是『工作』，所以，如果你想偷跑或叛變的話，最好先想想，你這身財富是靠這樣才來的。那就這樣，期限是七天，一個星期，知道了就掛電話。」

　　「知道。」語畢，老人氣沖沖地甩上話筒。

　　這下我懂了。其五，老人只要不聽命行事，他的各種財產就有得擔憂。

　　席考柏正想走人，去思考那些該死的事。


　　「哈啾！！！」最常打噴嚏的傢伙。

　　「犬良！」我以最小的音量嘶聲警告。

　　「這有什麼關係？」犬良突然朝我怒吼：「我們都快要死了，管它是在這裡還是未來翹辮子，反正都是死路一條！」

　　「怎麼……」我啞口無言。

　　老人因為我們大聲說話，循著聲音的方向，往書桌底下凝視著我們。

　　「出來。」他面無表情地說。

　　我們照作。

　　「被你們知道了。」老人依舊保持平淡語氣：「因為在區域裡的你們聽得懂人話。」

　　我抿著嘴，不想去回答。

　　「沒錯，我是盜獵者組織的成員。」席考柏承認：「但我迫不得已。」

　　藉口！

　　「我所有的收入都靠你們，不然我可能真的是個窮酸的老骷髏。」

　　這就是目的，錢、錢、錢？

　　人類發明這種奇怪的玩意幹嘛？

　　原本好好的東西全被人的後代搞成邪惡的另類殺生工具！

　　我憤怒地兩目一瞪，將我想表達的全部以這個眼神射出。

　　老人直視我的目光，不發一語。

　　他開始走向出口，往上爬。

　　「走。」犬良喚我。

　　「爛探險！」我快哭出來了。我不能去想接下來的事，我無法想像親人被殺死剝皮發生在我身上又是如何。

　　我們和老人保持一段距離，再度穿梭在重重區域中。

　　這都不重要了，這七天我要大玩特玩。

　　我們回到森林區。

　　「你們去哪了？從剛才到現在都沒看到你們。」老白問道，在他身旁還有相對嬌小許多的黑妞。

　　「盜獵者。」我開始找地方坐下來休息，整理自己。就算即將要死亡，儀容也很重要。

　　老白語黑妞的眼光變得黯淡。

　　黑妞歪著腦袋朝旺旺示意。

　　「什麼事？」旺旺走來。

　　「他們兩狼知道了。」老白說。

　　「今天而已。」我大膽地補充：「而且一清二楚！」

　　「野魂，拜託妳，」黑妞望著我：「不要把這裡有盜獵者的消息說出去！」

　　「不能說出去？」我的毛髮「唰」的一聲倒豎，我眼中冒出熊熊烈火，忍不住了，我大吼：「不能說出去？生命是我的！是這些動物的！是所有活在世上生物的！你們盜獵者跟那些合法獵人為了養家殺我們幾隻就算了，但犧牲性命的是我們這一大群珍貴動物欸！而且你們只是為了變的更有錢！讓自己背後堆滿了金山銀山！讓自己享受殺生的樂趣！槍！錢！獸皮！虛榮心！快感！這就是你們盜獵者的目的嗎？破壞生態系，破壞地球，這樣就高興的像在天上飛一樣，搞不好那時都沒有天讓盜獵者飛了！」

　　「不能說出去？妳想的美！」我火冒三丈地結束。

　　我撞開他們三隻「幸運」的狗，奔向區域深處。

　　七天後，就是七天，我們將要搭上死亡列車。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　我還是沒有說出在電話中聽到的對話。

　　我很清楚即使這麼做，也只有近親犬科動物聽得懂而已。

　　一星期，彈指間便去。

　　第一天，開始有動物消失，狗兒三人組不斷向大家比手畫腳騙他們什麼事都沒發生。

　　第二天，區域內的數量減少更多。
　　
　　第三天，很多動物已經開始焦躁不安了。
　　
　　第四天，三條狗分配給大家多一倍的食物。

　　第五天，我才被裝進大鐵籠裡並運送到ＯＯ海港。陸運時被裝在卡車上，路途顛簸不已。

　　第六天，犬良跟著送來。

　　第七天，所有動物運送完畢，這時他們才意識到發生了什麼事。
　　
　　我趴在籠門前，呆望老人跟其他幾名盜獵者在貨櫃船甲板上清點動物數量。

　　他們穿得還真滿像保育人員的，還戴著假證件。

　　當然啦，老人沒有圍圍巾。

　　我在觀察這一切時，身旁的動物哀嚎延續不斷。

　　要活這最後七天就快樂一點，怕什麼？

　　我隱約聽到引擎隆隆發動的聲音。

　　「準備好了嗎？」犬良的籠子在我隔壁，我覺得這是老人刻意安排。

　　「嗯。」

　　貨船駛離了港口。

　　過了兩小時，除了海，什麼也沒看到。

　　我突然豎起耳朵。

　　駕駛艙似乎有陣騷動。

　　又過了五分鐘，席考柏‧瑞特拿笑著走向我們動物籠所在地點。

　　很多動物發出氣憤的噓聲。

　　他沒有多說什麼，只是逕自將我們的鐵籠一個一個用鑰匙打開。

　　最後，他大叫一聲。

　　「你們自由了！」

----------


## 弦月

耶！更新～！ :wuffer_howl: 
嘿嘿，就算第十章我還沒出場，我也不介意，只要持續更新，總有一天我還是會出場的吧！
所以，小伊默妳不要有壓力喔！

對了，妳會想挑戰週更、三日一更或日更嗎？（對不起才剛叫你不要有壓力）

----------


## 霜嵐

更新了，期待已久的第五章~
嗯....所以幻獸世代是在敘述兩隻獸
逃出動物園後
所歷經的種種嗎?

----------


## 冥痕

期待已久的第五章終於更新了
超好看的!
小伊要繼續加油喔!!

----------


## 弦月

話說我剛剛花了很多的時間在研究第六章在哪.......

結果，小伊默妳還沒發對嗎？標題要改一下喔！

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

to 上下弦月
你能這樣想當然最好啦~
只是徵角部分的內容還沒有很確切啦...(被轟
沒有想過要挑戰時間欸
慢工出細活嘛...不只快還要很準也可以啦...(喂喂喂)
總之，我都是想辦法把情感帶進去寫的
有時打字打一打情緒也會很激動
不過最近更新時間突然加速
字數變少了...(擔憂中)

to 霜嵐
也可以這樣解釋
不過這是「半事實」，「半虛事」的故事
而且本小說努力去編「觀點與觀點的對談」
有些是暗喻獸論壇的種種
有些是暗喻在獸論壇討論的各種話題
看到一些覺得實在寫的很污辱獸的東西一定要跟我講喔(只是下手輕一點...不然我會哭)((這傢伙...

to 小冥
摸摸小冥~
連續兩獸說「期待以久的第五章終於更新」~
感謝小冥熱讀本小說喔!

to 上下弦月
這是預備要發文的信號了
不是我喝錯茶了，OK?

另外，超級無敵感謝所有的支持者啦!
不過有少數以徵角的幾位還是沒有去填計畫(二)
還有想加入小說的
現在去計畫(一)跟(二)填寫資料的也絕對來的及!
現在唯一想做點微小的貢獻
就是打完這部小說啦
野魂也想帶給大家快樂
只好犧牲自己當開心果囉(唉...)

---------------
       自由？

　　我沒聽錯吧？

　　我踏著謹慎的步伐走出狹小擁擠的鐵籠。

　　兩天沒活動筋骨，現在能挺直身子的感覺真好！

　　我看到仍有許多動物的眼神存留著懷疑與不信任，滿懷敵意的盯著老人。

　　就連我也一樣。

　　席考柏‧瑞特拿保持著微笑，高舉雙手過頭。

　　那是人類的一個手勢語言，意思好像是：我投降，你搜身，請便。

　　老人高喊：「各位，我有話要解釋！」

　　其實大部分的動物就算故意裝作沒在聽的模樣，有些還一臉想下水游泳的表情，但大家全都豎起耳朵仔細傾聽。

　　「我年少時是個窮小子，幾乎身無分文，有一餐沒一餐，平常靠著跑腿、打零工勉強過得去。但那時候某人不知為何看上我，要告訴我賺錢的法子，他說要先學會一手好的獵槍打法。他甚至直接送我一把上好的槍支與好幾盒的子彈，還警告我最好不要將獵槍賣出去。從此我開始練習，他偶爾也會送我一些食物果腹。」

　　「我的槍法越來越純熟，到最後是每發必中紅心。『某人』看我已經達到他的標準，邀請我加入他的『神秘組織』。從此我的脖子上烙印著特殊形狀的印記。沒錯，所謂的神秘組織就是盜獵者！『某人』就是『老大』！」他朝我的方向點頭暗示。

　　他解下背包上的水壺喝水潤喉，繼續說：「幾十年過去了，我從獵殺動物的主要工作變成了負責暫收動物，好往各地運輸處理的中繼站。『老大』讓我變得很有錢，大富豪，還讓我留下三條不錯的看門狗兼獵犬。」

　　為何我覺得你漏了什麼？

　　「我想你們之中已經有一些疑問。這幾十年來，我的容貌從年輕到衰老。但『老大』呢？不，他的外表永遠是三十多歲，永遠那樣的長相，跟長生不老沒什麼差別。你不要問我，我是真的不知道原因。」

　　有些動物以詭異的神情互望。這真的太奇怪了。

　　「『老大』幫我開路謀生，但他的真正目的絕不是如此。他很邪惡，真的，你們絕對無法形容他的可怕。但我想，我知道我該做什麼。」

　　老人臉上露出一抹得意的微笑：「剛才聽覺比較敏銳的應該都有聽到騷動聲。那是我請十名真正的保育人員躲在駕駛艙，只要我一聲令下就把盜獵者那些傢伙用麻醉槍解決掉。我們會先將各位送往該去的地區，有些會直接野放，有些得待在收容所訓練直到可以自行謀生。」

　　很多動物開始出現興奮的神情。

　　「而我，」老人深吸口氣：「在幫助大家重返自由後，會去警局自首，招供盜獵者所有的事情，當然我也難保受到法律制裁。」

　　大家你看我，我看你。

　　犬良問我：「這樣真的好嗎？」

　　的確，就算我們對席考柏‧瑞特拿的信任消耗殆盡，但他終究是那位讓每個動物活很好的老人。

　　但老人的表情，就是心意已決。

　　即使我們之中有會講人話的動物，也無法改變這些抉擇了。

　　十名保育員在此時走上甲板。

　　他們開始在動物群中來回穿梭，每人手上都各拿一個板子，推估每隻動物要去什麼地方。

　　「嗨！」一名年輕女性走向我和犬良，她以清脆響亮的聲音向我們說：「聽說你們能聽懂人話，真不可思議！讓我看看……灰狼兩隻，發育不錯，身體也很健康……」她邊說邊在板子上留下記錄。

　　「咦？你們不是某動物園的那兩隻嗎？」

　　你怎麼知道？

　　「但那裡又不夠安全……」她將筆轉了又轉。

　　最後，她手中的原子筆輕輕一點：「依我看，你們的狀況都還不錯，就去『那裡』吧！」

　　哪裡啊？

　　「嘿，瑞特拿先生，你看他們兩狼是不是去美國的黃石公園會比較好呢？」

　　黃石公園？

　　老人看了我們一眼。

　　他微笑著回答：「這是最好的，不是嗎？」

　　我腦海浮現出黃石公園美麗的景象。

　　天啊！黃石公園！我們要去黃石公園！太棒了！

　　「黃石公園是什麼？」犬良疑惑地問。

　　「就是上一次在鐵皮小屋，我在電視裡看到影像的東西！」我回答，現在沒有時間在那邊對犬良的無知生氣。

　　我蹦蹦跳跳的衝向三條狗與老人。

　　「噢，野魂，是妳……」旺旺盯著我。

　　「我們還以為你已經瘋到忘記跟大家打招呼了！」黑妞輕笑著說。

　　「嗯……」老白皺緊眉頭。

　　「老白，這種時候不要擺臉色嘛！」黑妞又在一旁逗老狗。
　　老牧羊犬說：「我只是在想要怎麼做？我們跟老人是要分開還是跟隨？」

　　「分開吧！」席考柏的聲音。

　　我們驚愕地看著他。

　　「看起來我猜中你們的對話了。」老人笑了一笑。

　　「分開，但是跟隨。」他說：「我們不是主僕關係，懂嗎？我們是朋友。朋友是會分開的，但我們基本上會和大家連絡。」

　　我看著老人，尊敬地點頭。

　　夕陽餘暉灑落在海洋的地平線，天空逐漸變得愈來愈暗。滿布的星斗，閃亮的北極星也在此時緩慢地出現。

　　黃石公園，不知是什麼地方？

　　這是最後一刻了。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　「我們到囉！」犬良叫醒我。

　　我「唰」的一聲跳躍起來，立刻奔到甲板上。

　　很多動物也正擠著想看美國的風光。

　　這是出航的第十二天，這段期間已經有很多動物紛紛到不同的地方了。

　　我們看著船開始靠岸，美國大陸也離我們愈來愈近。

　　想到黃石公園，我渾身興奮地顫抖。

　　岸上也有數十名保育人員在等著我們。

　　我們在舊金山登陸，要去美國的動物開始分組。犬良和我被分到某一塊，還要搭火車前去懷俄明州。

　　要離開的時候，我回望一眼。

　　「再見！」我高喊。

　　有六名保育員帶領我們這組，開始趕往火車站。

　　我們是動物，只能坐運貨的車廂。上車後，火車「喀喀嚓嚓」的聲音雖然很大聲，但我認為還滿悅耳的。

　　我們不停地轉運，快要抵達時還得租小貨車。

　　小貨車開始往高海拔的地方駛去。

　　有張牌子上寫著：黃石公園的方向。

　　我們開始進入黃石公園了。

　　過了三十分鐘，我們就站在世界第一座國家公園的領域。

　　現在是晚冬，仍在下雪，但有融化的跡象。

　　這才是灰狼適合住的地方！

　　「黃石公園很不錯，對吧？」一位保育員問我們。

　　我猛點頭。

　　「那我們就要先走了，保重！」他們說完就開車走了。

　　「空氣很清新……」犬良深深地吸一口氣。

　　是呀，很舒服。

　　但接下來呢？

　　我這時才想到黃石公園仍然是令人擔憂的地方。

　　黃石公園雖受到保護，但內部的生態卻是大自然最根本的殘酷世界。

　　這裡是野外，不是動物園，生存競爭是家常便飯。

　　大地一片早晨的寂靜。

　　「先隨便看看吧。」我說。

　　我們漫無目的地深入森林。

　　就這樣過了整整四十五分鐘。

　　「嗚噁……」某陣呻吟聲突然傳來。

　　「你有聽到什麼嗎？」我問犬良。

　　「有，而且離我們很近。」

　　「好心的同夥，拜託你們行行好，救救我！」某東西尖叫著說。

　　「是呀！好兄弟，幫個小忙吧！」有另一個聲音！

　　我們往出聲的地方望去。

　　一匹公土狼與一匹母灰狼雙雙哀嚎著。

　　「噢！」我倒抽一口氣。

　　他們兩名都被捕獸夾夾住一條後腿，組織因為壞死而變得潰爛。

　　「野仔，小心的扳開。」犬良開始幫忙母灰狼。我則把目標鎖定在公土狼的後腿。

　　「這很奇怪。」在解救兩狼的同時，我不禁打了一陣寒顫。

　　為什麼？國家公園通常是受到完好保障的。但在此刻卻有捕獸夾的存在！

　　捕獸夾應聲開啟。

　　土狼感激的看了我們一眼，跛腳打算離開。

　　「等一下！」我大吼，將他壞死的腳掌連肉帶骨「啪嚓」一聲咬下。

　　土狼看著他的瘸腿，再瞧著我。

　　「謝謝妳。」他明白了。對方拖著僅剩的三條腿，盡可能地以最快的速度跑走。

　　「妳也要。」犬良說完就往母灰狼的後腳掌把它咬斷，讓她瑟縮了一下。

　　該幫忙的事情都辦完了。

　　母灰狼稍微點頭，簡短的答謝，也揚長而去。

　　這兩隻狼剛才求救得跟見到鬼一樣，現在表達感激的模樣卻如此的……酷？

　　「走吧。」犬良說，他興奮的神情早已消散，看來他終於意識到什麼了。

　　我們繼續奔走在黃石公園的森林中，起碼今天得暫時找個居所。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　我們在黃石公園又簡短地待上了三天。

　　「聽好囉，待會絕對不要踩到有狼氣味的任何地方。」犬良嗅著空氣說道。

　　是啦是啦，你講的我都比你早知道。

　　偏偏自己說不要走進有狼味的犬良，卻是那個闖禍王。

　　我們開始行動，追蹤獵物。

　　過了三十三分鐘，我聽到樹叢窸窣作響。

　　「你聽！」我將音量放低。

　　「聽到了。」犬良也小聲低語。

　　犬良擺出狩獵姿勢的架式，開始以蹲伏的方法行動。

　　他猛地竄向樹叢，亮出利爪，撲向躲在裡面的「獵物」。

　　「嘿！」「獵物」發出憤怒的嚎叫。

　　四面八方突然衝出一群灰狼，他們面露凶光，咬牙切齒的咆嘯。

　　一匹全身雪白的母狼站在我們面前，高貴且帶有一絲傲氣，身旁站著被犬良誤捕的灰狼，他正不高興地梳理毛髮。

　　「叫狼王過來。」她吩咐著。

　　「你們是毛掌的手下吧？總算被我逮到了！」母白狼厲聲喝道。

　　「冤枉！」犬良第一個想到的詞語。

　　「如果是冤枉的話，你們為什麼要出現在這裡？」

　　「你問我我也不清楚啊！」犬良大聲回應。

　　很多灰狼露出嫌惡的表情，或許是犬良的無禮激怒了他們。

　　「等等，」我站到犬良前方，尾巴放低，目光微盯著地板。深吸了一口氣，開始自我介紹：「我是野魂，他是犬良，我們是新來的狼，這裡的規則並非十分清楚，但你們說什麼毛掌，什麼手下的，我們無從得知，今天我們還說好要不打擾到各個狼群，結果還是犯下錯誤了，我們深感抱歉，現在馬上就會離開你們的領域，如果你們另有不滿，也可要求我們賠不是，就是這樣。」一口氣講完這串話。

　　他們互相對望。

　　這帶頭的母狼，凝視我好久。

　　狼群後方的樹林忽然出現動靜，三匹狼走出。

　　一位是剛才衝回去稟報的，一位是斷了後腿的母灰狼，一位是高舉著尾巴，威風凜凜的黑狼王。

　　黑狼王？我回想起在電視上看到的畫面，是他嗎？

　　還有那跛腳的母狼，不就是幾天前，我們拯救的其中一名？

　　「狼后，」斷腿母狼一到就開口說話：「我確信他們毫無惡意，昨天就是他們把我從捕獸夾裡救出來的！」

　　狼群冒出敬佩的聲音。

　　「上次我只是平淡的說聲謝謝，所以，應該更感謝他們！」她說。

　　雪白的狼后還是忍不住露出不滿的表情。

　　「晨雪，」靜觀情勢的黑狼王說話了：「她說的對。」

　　他轉向我們說：「雖然我不得不說，你們兩位的確有些冒失，但你們很厲害，我感覺的出來。為了答謝你們，你們要什麼，我們盡可能地給予你們。」

　　「喔，暗嚎！你明明知道這有風險！」晨雪抗議，但暗嚎示意她先不要講話。

　　我和犬良互相對望，思考突如其來「禮物」應該要什麼。

　　事實上，我心中早有底了。

　　只希望這不會帶給該狼群的麻煩。

----------


## 弦月

耶！更新了！狼群出現了！
（還有剛剛不好意思了，在妳更新的六分鐘前發出質疑）
很期待以後我會以怎麼樣的方式出場呢！！
關於文章長短的問題，我是沒什麼感覺啦！畢竟妳寫作已經很辛苦了，哪還能強求字數和更新時間的問題呢？
小伊默加油！繼續期待下一章！！

----------


## 霜嵐

To.伊默兒
 請你放心，我是不會做任何批評的
 因為我了解你寫作的辛苦與用心
 所以就放心大膽的去創作吧
 最後，恭喜你邁向第六章
 繼續加油吧~

----------


## 帝嵐

邁進到第六章了呢!
銀某雖然有一直在關注
但是都不知道要回什麼（＃`Д'）
野仔的小說寫得越來越好了呢!
很期待樂園的獸出現的那一章喔!

----------


## 冥痕

耶！又更新了！
小伊打的小說超好看的說!
小冥超期待的~
已經迫不及待想看第七章了~
小伊要繼續加油喔!!!!!

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

to綽號團團員
沒關係啦
可是這次又拖了有點久的時間
慢慢看吧！

to 霜嵐
感謝你的體貼與關心！
暖暖的～

to 阿銀
讓我知道你有在看就很好了～
預估是15章『國際換日線』
加油加油加油

to 小冥
嗚哇！
真對不起我很慢更新！
謝謝謝謝謝謝謝謝

嗯哈，這次要說什麼呢？
噢對，狼之樂園的種種一定會想辦法塞進來的
這就是我發聲的方式
前言打的有點短
再發一篇慶祝50發文的東西好了
不過小說出來啦～

---------------
　　「喔！野魂！妳要走的方向是左翼，不是右翼！」晨雪怒吼著：「我真搞不懂暗嚎那傢伙為什麼要做出他有史以來最蠢的事？」

　　獎品很簡單，但也滿貪心的。

　　犬良和我要求加入他們的狼群。

　　當時這麼告訴他們，狼群的反應是正反兩面。

　　有狼認為我們既然是從動物園來的，那求生本能一定很差。也有狼覺得我們早就變成小家犬了，因為身上沾了太多人的氣味。

　　不過，大多數者仍然對我們能夠熟練地解決捕獸夾與聽懂人話感到萬分羨慕，斷腿的母狼，白金，還大肆誇讚我們。

　　這是黑狼王暗嚎賜予的謝禮，不好好把握機會怎麼行呢？

　　該狼群基本上屬於北方群，群體穩定。至於南方狼群的社會行為比較傾向單獨或成對生活。

　　狼群也不是會讓我們白白加入沒事做，他們想當然耳有自己的一套方式。我們必須跟比狼群都還年幼的狼一同受訓，可是我們的課程還另包括與我們同年齡層的輔導課。

　　現在是傍晚時分，狼群計畫好要在夜深時來一場大狩獵，所以狼后晨雪正在指導受訓者做最後的練習。

　　不過今日沒有一般讀者非常渴望的滿月就是了，畢竟月亮又不是一直都長那副德性。

　　「犬良再跳高一點……對極了！但你下手要重，否則就會被有長角的動物頂傷！再慘一點就是被踩踏而死！」晨雪正在糾正大家的動作，她這次並沒有要出去狩獵，因為害怕成員有受傷，所以一臉緊繃狀態。

　　狼王在此時發出一聲長嚎，站在高處點集合狼們，並俯視他的臣民，月光也灑落在他身上，讓黝黑的毛皮閃閃發光。

　　晨雪走到暗嚎身邊蹭了蹭道別，兩狼看來十分親密。

　　犬良的尾巴輕微地顫動，他不停地往暗嚎站的位置瞧，眼神留露出無盡的渴望。

　　「你想當狼王還早哩！」我以嘲諷的口吻用頭輕頂了他一下。
　　犬良卻不甘示弱地回應：「早歸早，但總有一天我會！」

　　暗嚎威風凜凜地掃視大家，自己點名。

　　隨即他開啟狩獵之役的第一聲狼嚎。

　　嚎叫聲陸陸續續的出現，就像是古早人類打獵時吹出來的號角聲。

　　「出發！」狼王尾巴一揮，狼們便展開行動。

　　這是我和犬良第一次大型合作狩獵。

　　狼群不會全派所有的手下，所以沒有獵食的狼都躲回去狼洞裡了。

　　大家有紀律的一隻跟在另一隻的後頭，但是我們並不知道自己會碰上什麼。

　　走著走著，前方冒出一大片黑壓壓的東西。

　　「烏鴉！」位在隊伍前端的暗嚎，對著後方的狼解說，接著又望向犬良提問：「犬良，你說，烏鴉能替狼群帶來什麼？」

　　「呃……幫助我們提供一些狩獵的訊息？」

　　「正確。」

　　我們開始小跑步跟著那些「嘎嘎」叫的烏鴉。有些經驗老到的狼已躍躍欲試了。

　　我可以聞到一股氣味，那是……

　　烏鴉飛到一半停下來，降落在一小塊羊的屍骨上。

　　噢，多麼令人失望！

　　狼群互望著彼此，春季也差不多到了，現在看到它還真有點掃興。

　　不過，食物就是食物，能吃的還是得趕快吃。

　　我們衝向烏鴉群，試圖將之趕跑。牠們發出不滿的聲音，「嘎嘎」咒罵著，結果森林，一位勇猛的青年狼戰士乾脆抓一隻烏鴉嘗起新鮮點心。

　　暗嚎帶頭撕咬著羊頭骨上的小碎肉，勉強果腹。

　　我和犬良因為才剛加入幾天，等到大家差不多吃完才輪到我們。

　　「這下你知道吧！當狼王多好！吃東西愛吃多少就吃多少！」犬良又是羨慕又是嫉妒地嘀咕著。

　　「你確定？狼王做事風險很大欸！」低語說話，我把根本塞不下牙縫的肉屑勾出來。「而且只要前一屆的狼王被新上任的打敗，那他通常就得被驅逐。」

　　「不當當看怎麼知道？」犬良呸口說。

　　「野魂你們鬧夠了沒？快排回隊裡去！」暗嚎板著臉。

　　我鑽進不知什麼時候就集合完畢的隊伍。然後狼群狩獵大組又繼續搜索著目標。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　「這組先發！你們後備！」暗嚎下令道。

　　我們發現一小群美洲野牛在草地上步行，偶爾彎下頭來吃點青草混雜著融化的雪水，而且身旁有剛出生不久的小牛。

　　沒長角，也不成熟，這種小獵物容易下手，只是……沒有成年野牛就好辦事了！

　　狼王指揮道：「我要先發組對準成年的美洲野牛，引開牠們的注意力；後備再趁大家眼光都放在先發上，捉住小牛。可以的話，最好咬住咽喉不讓牠發出聲音。」

　　我是後備，犬良是先發隊員，狼王帶領後備，棘尾，一匹爆發力強的公狼則是前發組長。

　　暗嚎朝棘尾點了點頭，先發組長便領著隊悄聲進入草原的狩獵圈。

　　我們迎風走動，不讓氣味飄到野牛群。我可以看見先發隊也趴在地上等待時機，美洲野牛仍然毫無察覺。

　　過了五分鐘，棘尾突然帶隊衝了出來，連看都不看小牛一眼，直接擦過牠們。先發隊員也跟著竄過小野牛，緊貼著對方，就像破冰船一樣切開層層碎冰。

　　美洲野牛的秩序嚴重打亂，母親想保護小牛卻被狼阻擋，成年牛想圍成保護圈也被我們干擾。

　　野牛領隊憤怒地鼻孔直噴氣，猛晃著大腦袋撞向一狼，等等，是犬良！

　　幸好他在最後一秒閃過，嘴裡還咒罵著難聽的字眼，可野牛牠眼看就要去營救小牛們了，使犬良再度做一件意想不到的事。

　　他高高躍過野牛，落在牠背上，又順勢滑向牛臀部，死命咬著那短短的尾巴。

　　野牛領隊發出高亢的吼叫聲，痛的胡亂衝撞、跳躍，犬良臉露暈眩，但沒有放開。

　　棘尾見狀，趕緊對隊員指揮：「去幫忙！」只見成年牛都把注意力集中在領隊、可怕的犬良和先發隊員，真沒有察覺到更深遠的危險。

　　「差不多輪到我們了。」狼王站起身來，後備們小心翼翼地向小牛群前進。

　　我看著前發製造的混亂，發現腳步走的愈來愈快，再不加速可能就來不及了。但願犬良平安！

　　暗嚎讓森林和我獨自繞過小野牛，才可以靜悄悄地趕著小牛群往後備的方向。

　　剛出生沒多久或年紀輕輕的美洲野牛沒見過世面，當場嚇傻，我們還必須用低吼聲驅趕牠們。

　　到目前為止都很順利，我說，到目前而已。

　　後備抓上一頭小牛了！狼王一口咬住獵物的脖頸，其餘的隊友以皮肉的傷害消耗對方體力。

　　但成年的美洲野牛不知怎麼搞的，先發似乎控制不了牠們，領隊野牛將犬良狠狠地甩去，帶頭往後備們衝！

　　「不妙！」我、森林緊張地大聲叫喊，可是後備們都急於宰牛，而暗嚎掙扎於說「撤退」兩字。

　　先發們見狀，立刻和我們兩名成員趕著無法脫身的後備。棘尾以最快的速度幫助狼王放開他卡在小野牛肉裡的尖牙，我則跑去攙扶倒地不起的犬良。

　　我一推一撐著他，讓犬良慢慢跑向好不容易又集合好的狼群。

　　我們開始逐步撤退，美洲野牛原本打算再反擊，但牠們似乎害怕另有第三批埋伏，因而不敢輕舉妄動，只圍成一個保護圈。

　　好吧，第一次狩獵，失敗。

　　不過失敗為成功之母，再說，只有一次獵食是算不出最準確平均值的。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　當狼群聽到今天得挨餓時，大家都只是點個頭，又繼續做自己的事了，看來狩獵失敗真的時常發生。

　　白金直嚷著自己的斷腿並無大礙，還堅持要出馬狩獵。

　　「狼王我沒事！」她苦苦哀求：「拜託您讓我去第二次狩獵嘛！」

　　「雖然說本來就是第一遍沒去的要上獵場，但依妳的傷勢現在可不行！」暗嚎一臉無奈。

　　我專心地舔著毛髮，無心理會那「咕嚕咕嚕」叫的肚皮。

　　「野魂，妳過來一下。」狼王喚道，我停止動作。

　　「什麼事？」

　　「既然白金那麼想獵食，我想請妳帶著她。」

　　「拜託！」她抗議著：「是誰的資歷比較深厚啊？我可以保護自己！」

　　「那我想問當初是誰因為不注意而被捕獸夾夾住的？」暗嚎瞪著白金。

　　我尷尬地傻笑，說真的，我也覺得很奇怪。

　　「喔，對，」狼王突然笑出聲，「希望白金妳走路的時候不會斜著跑，不然妳很容易撞上毛掌他們的邊界。」

　　他一邊笑一邊離開，狼王也會開這種玩笑……

　　「毛掌是誰？」我問白金：「上次狼后抓住我和犬良也說什麼『毛掌的手下』。」

　　「毛掌是另一個狼群的狼王，」白金說：「他曾經是……嗯。」眼神忽然變得黯淡。

　　為什麼妳要消音？

　　她忽然找個理由離開：「啊，我想起來我還有事，先走囉！」

　　「嗯，等會見。」我望著她離開。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　「快、快、快！」晨雪高喊著：「追上去！找落單的下手！」

　　露出高階層消費者獨有的殺氣，第二次狩獵再度展開。

　　狼群無聲寂靜地追著狂奔的鹿群，只聽得到刮擦著樹叢的聲音窸窣作響。

　　其中一隻鹿跑得愈來愈慢，狼群因此轉而將目標放在牠身上。

　　狼群就快追到了，就快要抓到了……

　　「喀嚓！！！」

　　落單的鹿哀鳴著、掙扎著，但不是因為狼逮住牠的緣故。

　　牠踩到了捕獸夾。

　　噢，又是這種玩意兒！

　　狼群放慢腳步，小心翼翼地靠近。

　　「真剛好，不是嗎？」白金嗅了嗅周遭的空氣，「正巧卡在毛掌他們和我們的界線。」

　　我瞥見狼王暗嚎緊皺眉頭的表情，而且他渾身毛髮全部倒豎。

　　一定不是什麼好東西。


　　過不了多久，幾個身影緩慢地從樹叢中走出。

　　跟我們差不多數量的狼群，懷有敵意的排成一列。從最後方一匹身型魁梧的狼高舉著尾，闊步走向暗嚎。

　　「毛掌！」白金朝我耳語。說實在她不講我也知道。

　　「好久不見啦，暗嚎。」他說。

　　黑狼王瞇起雙眼，默不吭聲。

　　「嗯……讓我們回顧一下，」毛掌歪著腦袋想了一會，「從前從前，一隻小黑狼住的狼群是由一位體型壯碩的狼王所領導。因為他渴望當那如英雄或魔鬼般的地位，所以拚命練習格鬥技巧，打敗了那狼王，讓所有的狼從此過著幸福快樂的日子！噢，多麼偉大的故事啊！」

　　嗯，真諷刺。

　　「有時候我很好奇你為何當時不離開狼群創建自己的家庭就好了。但是故事真的就這樣結束了嗎？」他笑笑後道：「真不好意思，我重新建立的狼群還是很強大，只是我不敢傷害你無辜的臣民而已。」

　　暗嚎的狼群臉露為難，的確，他們都還記得毛掌是誰，前一任的狼王欸！

　　「知道了吧？」白金小聲地對我說：「可是兩位狼王其實都管的還不錯，我是說真的。」

　　「看看你！」毛掌譏諷地把頭又歪向另一邊，「竟然會把狼群帶成這樣！如果你們再跑快一點，難保又有狼斷腿了。」

　　暗嚎面有慍色：「起碼我們有新的生力軍，而且他們聽得懂人話，又會處理捕獸夾。」

　　「是這樣嗎？」對方掃視我們，目光最後停在我身上，「可是他們一定帶給你不少負擔，可憐你了。」

　　狼王暗嚎發出一聲不滿的低吼：「這不可恥！」

　　毛掌只是揚起眉毛說：「我的敵人只有你。」

　　晨雪走過去插話：「停在邊界上的鹿怎麼辦？」

　　她丈夫二話不說，用力一咬奄奄一息的鹿，讓牠魂歸西天，最後扯成兩半，一塊丟給毛掌。

　　「拿去！現在大家都可以離開了！」

　　「我怎麼指揮狼群是我的事，」他不屑地叼起鹿肉，「這次就不陪你鬥。」

　　狼群盯著毛掌他們大步離開，內心多了幾分沉重。

　　即便春天到了，看起來以後也不會多好過。

　　但讓我最在意的，是那個幾乎殺了鹿的捕獸夾。

----------


## 弦月

耶！更新！四十九了！！
（其實我有點不知道該回什麼了，好像在聊天室都說完了）
好吧，總之就是恭喜更新！繼續期待下一章！
然後，我已經不想吐嘈綽號團那個了……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

給個排版方便的建議下~

就是每句之間都空個一行

EX：

「喔！野魂！妳要走的方向是左翼，不是右翼！」晨雪怒吼著：「我真搞不懂暗嚎那傢伙為什麼要做出他有史以來最蠢的事？」
獎品很簡單，但也滿貪心的。
犬良和我要求加入他們的狼群。

可排版成這樣：

「喔！野魂！妳要走的方向是左翼，不是右翼！」晨雪怒吼著：「我真搞不懂暗嚎那傢伙為什麼要做出他有史以來最蠢的事？」

獎品很簡單，但也滿貪心的。

犬良和我要求加入他們的狼群。

這樣會讓讀者比較好閱讀些。

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

to 月月
話說我好像無視慶祝文了....

to 蒼爺
感謝提供意見！
已經採用囉
讀者第一 :jcdragon-drink: 

首先sorry我這麼慢更新
然後要恭喜狼樂復出～
可是原本我以為大家會先放鬆才開轟
結果6/8和6/11都有「八點檔」
真是 :jcdragon-huh-ebby: 
---------------
　　像獵狗嗅聞著草地，像狐那般敏捷，犬良與我單獨一對，半是悠閒、半是任務在身的繞著領域簡單地打獵，順便閒聊。

　　春天悄悄地來臨已有一段時間了。黃石公園從雪白的外衣替換成一片綴飾著花草蟲鳥的綠境，是許多動物正當活躍的時刻。

　　當然啦，動物「發春」或許在大家耳裡熟悉不過。坦白講這是非常正常的事情，生物本身很難控制。可是又不是所有的動物都是發「春」！像我們灰狼，暮冬才是繁殖季節，到了春季左右生出小狼，所以是發「冬」！

　　會講這個的原因，是狼后晨雪懷孕的事。其實我們剛加入暗嚎的狼群時她就有孕在身了，只是肚子沒那麼大而已。最近身懷六甲的她食欲銳減，偶爾乾嘔，狼王暗嚎特地要求出來巡邏的狼看沿路有什麼可以補身體的食物，丈夫還真恩愛他妻子啊。

　　「嗯……」犬良假裝十分認真地左尋右找，眼神卻不自主飄向遠方。

　　「又做白日夢啦？」我故意尾巴一掃他的鼻子，害他連連打了五個大噴嚏。

　　「欸！你這樣子我們要怎麼巡邏？還會把獵物嚇跑！」犬良數落起我。

　　「喔，所以你是清白的囉？」我調皮地撲向他，狼群裡很多打架只是鬧著玩的。

　　「啊哈哈哈！別這樣！」對方被我逗得喘不過氣來，直到我過癮才罷休。

　　我們抖抖身子繼續巡邏，我邊走邊問：「那你說說你在想什麼？」

　　「嗯哼，重要的事。」犬良抬起下巴，「公狼獨享的事。」

　　「啊哈，」我偏頭說：「狼王白日夢！」

　　犬良裝作沒在聽的模樣加快腳步，我笑著搖了搖頭。

　　一隻蠢到不行的野兔就呆愣愣地站在我們的路徑上，等牠察覺到危險時，已經喪命在我的口中了。

　　「這麼笨的獵物真不多見。」犬良說道。

　　我們轉過身要回去晨雪待產的窩。卻在此時，一道影子快速掠過，等我們回過神來，野兔已經落到「牠」嘴裡，一位全身上下都是傷疤的紅狐口中。

　　犬良和我帶有警告意味地忿然吼叫，然而那隻年紀也沒大我們多少的欠揍狐狸竟然視若無睹，臨走前還不忘給我們一記飛沙攻擊。

　　在呸掉那些令我感到窒息的塵土後，那紅狐就像鬼魅似的消失了。

　　「要是我抓到那傢伙，鐵定扒了牠的皮。」犬良懊惱地對著一片草叢發脾氣。「或者祝牠掉進一堆捕獸夾。」

　　「對啊，你還可以把牠賣給那些盜獵者呢！」我半開玩笑地回嘴。

　　「這種事我不想提。」

　　我也不想，但是那堆捕獸夾和盜獵者實在是太恐怖，以至於難以忘懷。

　　「犬良，小心！」

　　他和一只捕獸夾擦身而過，在踩過去前收回腳步。

　　「天啊！還有這種花招？」

　　我謹慎地找了一根樹枝，放在它的利牙上，捕獸夾應聲「啪」地闔上，將樹枝斬成兩段。

　　我叼起充滿鐵鏽味的捕獸夾。

　　「繼續狩獵？」我口齒不清地問。對方尚未回復過來地點了點頭。

　　話雖然是這樣說，但我們一直找不到更多的獵物，況且巡邏時間到，該下班回營了。

　　我們決定換一條捷徑走，快速回到狼群主要聚集的地方。我暫且把那具捕獸夾先埋在附近土裡。

　　和犬良解散不久，就見到白金以興奮的神情招呼著我。

　　「狼后快生產了！」她彷彿接收到什麼驚喜一樣愉快，興高采烈地跳來跳去，連那條斷腿似乎都長出腳掌來。

　　我不得不說這是喜事，至少「現在」對整個狼群而言。

　　白金口中念念有詞地講話：「嗯……我好好奇他們的樣貌和個性喔！一定都是可愛的小狼！」

　　對呀，到時候狼群隨時可以教導他們，然後他們長大以後就會自己離開狼群或是留下，要不就是狼王得擔心他的位置。

　　「如果我是晨雪，現在一定高興的要死！」

　　我看妳這樣已經差不多是狼后了。

　　「野魂，妳想想，好多天真無邪的孩子等著我們去啟發！」

　　唉……

　　「白金，我現在有點事想和狼王討論。」不然再這樣有完沒完地下去，我耳多都要長繭了。只是我忍著沒說出蠢話。

　　「我和妳去怎麼樣？」

　　「不好意思。」我搖搖頭，就算妳沒說半個字我也不會讓妳跟著。

　　「喔，那好吧。」我可以聽出她語中的失望。拜託，小狼還沒生出來前就在期待啦！

　　我重新把捕獸夾翻出來，叼著它鑽過些許樹幹與岩石，來到一個通往地下深處的洞穴。

　　暗嚎守在洞口，焦躁不安地晃來晃去。

　　「野魂？」他迅速地發現了我。

　　「狼王暗嚎。」我朝他敬禮，他趕緊擺擺尾叫我起身。

　　他看到有狼來，緊繃的神情稍微放鬆了點，便就地坐下，將尾巴盤到腿邊。

　　「我有事想和您講。」

　　「是，請說。」

　　「嗯……首先，我和犬良沒帶回獵物。」我看著對方的肩膀失望地垮下來。

　　洞穴裡傳出一陣咕噥：「暗嚎，不用擔心我吃不飽！我有一半的重量都是你給我吃那麼多來的！」

　　我好笑地望向洞穴深處，當然只看到一片黑。

　　「你擔心嗎？」我這次沒有用「您」，讓暗嚎更放鬆了。

　　「不，」他說，「這是晨雪的第二胎。」

　　「那第一胎……」

　　他不等我問完就回答：「有些是離開這個狼群了，但也有採取留下來的方式。」
　　
　　「那你擔心自己的地位嗎？」我猜就像毛掌？

　　對方只採取沉默。

　　「犬良認為狼王是個可以讓他想盡福的工作。」我繼續接。

　　「那他就大錯特錯了。」暗嚎「嗤」了一聲表示反對，「但我一開始也是這樣想。」這讓我更好奇。

　　「讓我們先看看，」他對著天空比劃，「狼王帶領整個狼群，他必須有好的領導力與判斷力，還得保持強健。理所當然的，進食他先，甚至繁殖他也先。」

　　「但妳有沒有想過？在這個令大家感到敬畏的工作背後，狼王也有自己的苦衷？」

　　「很多事情是要狼王出面負責，當替死鬼的。要接受一些挑戰狼王地位的狼，遭到指責，或是逃跑時要等大家離開才能走。」

　　暗嚎總結：「或許外表上狼王真的是威風凜凜、福利滿天飛，但是他絕對要付出很大的代價。」

　　我猜狼后也差不多是如此吧！

　　「我們有獵到野兔，但是卻被一隻紅狐搶走了。」我換了話題。

　　「紅狐？」暗嚎若有所思。

　　「怎麼了嗎？」

　　「之前烏岩和十五也有被狐掠奪過，」他說：「而且聽他們說，是有非常多戰疤的紅狐，花招很多，老讓人搆不著。」

　　「那都是同一隻了。」

　　「是，還有在妳一旁的東西……」

　　我拎起捕獸夾。

　　狼王倒抽一口氣，「野魂，妳在哪發現的？」

　　「途中巡邏看到的，犬良差點踩中。」

　　暗嚎全身再度緊繃，他眼中冒出緊張與不祥，尾巴不停抽打著地面。

　　我深吸一口氣，最後說：「狼王，我覺得有人在觀察我們。」

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　「加油，狼后，快生出來了！」

　　晨雪的腹部上下起伏，表情整個扭曲成一塊，白金不斷地鼓勵、安撫，目前也只知道狼后在陣痛而已。

　　「妳快辦到了！」

　　用盡力氣，狼后晨雪總算生出一窩小狼。

　　「狼王，出生了！四公三母！」白金喜悅地說。

　　暗嚎走進洞穴，以溫柔的眼神看著晨雪和小狼們。

　　七隻小狼被狼后來回舔舐，哇哇叫的聲響在找到奶後便安靜下來。

　　「恭喜。」我輕輕地說，就讓暗嚎暫時忘記那惱人地捕獸夾吧。

　　我和白金離開洞穴，讓狼王狼后獨享新生命到來的快樂。

　　「說真的，」我說：「『懷孕』和『嬰兒』等那類字眼我其實會起雞皮疙瘩。」

　　白金用一種不可思議的眼神直瞪著我，好像我中邪一樣。

　　「我們去散步如何？」她問，「再找幾個狼，反正大家都要休息。」

　　於是我們又找白金的手足，公狼烏岩和母狼十五，外加犬良。

　　大家挑選了上午犬良和我走的那條小路徑，草叢遍生，又有樹木可以蔭涼。

　　「如果再讓我看見那隻傷痕累累的紅狐，」烏岩咬牙切齒地低吼，「咱們就把牠活捉起來！」

　　「沒必要那麼激動吧？」十五蹭了蹭對方，「況且那隻狐狸並沒有影響我們多大。」

　　「我倒覺得有。」犬良說道：「牠害我差點要少一條腿！」

　　只見白金的臉色稍微黯淡下來，不過這種情緒沒有維持多久。

　　「啊！你們看，蝴蝶！」她欣喜地輕輕撲打飛到她鼻子前的美麗昆蟲，然後望著牠翩翩飛舞到一株長滿小果實的植物上。

　　樹叢頓時「沙沙」作響，迎面而來的是一隻狐狸，全身都是傷疤的紅狐。

　　真是冤家路窄、狹路相逢！

　　大家全部變成備戰狀態，不過那狐狸並沒有發現我們。

　　我們蹲伏在上風處，使氣味不會飄散至牠那邊。但牠仍然機伶地將雙耳轉來轉去。

　　最後，傷疤滿滿的紅狐張開嘴，小心翼翼地把那些莓果咬下，放在一個容器裡。

　　一般來說，狐狸雖然有儲存食物的習慣，但平常都會馬上吃掉那些果實，畢竟沒什麼好儲存的。但牠並沒有，而且還放在容器中，容器！人類會用的工具！

　　「讓我看得牙癢癢的東西。」犬良惱怒、輕聲地耳語。

　　不知道是這狐狸聽力太強，或者是犬良音量還是沒控制好，總之牠突然將頭轉向我們這邊，然後拎起裝滿莓果的籃子，拔腿就跑。

　　「快追！」烏岩下令，我們（就連白金也是）飛快衝下坡，立刻趕上狂奔的　紅狐。紅狐似乎認得我們是被牠耍弄的狼，跑得更快速了。

　　牠猛然踩煞車減速，小跑步向一處樹林草叢奔去，最後立定不動，彷彿在等待什麼。

　　犬良衝得特別快，齜牙咧嘴地撲向老神在在的狐狸精。

　　狡猾的傢伙卻突然高高跳開，俐落地穩住腳，犬良還想衝，沒想到自己早就卡在一個圈套陷阱裡，吊在樹上盪來晃去。

　　「快放我下來！」他驚聲尖叫，前爪揮舞著空氣大罵：「否則我要把你這死狐狸碎屍萬段！」

　　紅狐正叼著容器一蹦一跳地逃走。

　　白金嘆了口氣說道：「我來把犬良救出來，你們繼續追。」語畢，剩下的三狼立刻繼續追趕奔逃的紅狐。

　　我們從草叢衝進樹林，枝葉刮擦著毛皮，體型較大的我們速度強迫放慢。然而，狐狸牠卻行動自如。

　　「包抄牠！」烏岩指揮。

　　十五跑得比較快，立刻加速衝進樹叢，偷偷埋伏到牠的前面，我和烏岩則兩路夾擊。

　　紅狐見狀，馬上往前飛奔，希望甩開我們的夾攻。我誠心誠意地拜託你中計。

　　在靠近埋伏的那一剎那，十五向前一咬，但牠卻向上一跳，不只沒抓到，還讓落下來的狐狸砸中背部。

　　「十五！」烏岩緊張地靠近她。

　　所幸她只是被砸到咳出氣來，並無大礙。
　　作為手足，烏岩決定放下溜走的紅狐不管，攙扶著十五慢慢走回營地。

　　我想跟上來幫忙，但他低吼著：「你去，野魂。最好抓到牠。」

　　我點點頭示意，便循著紅狐留下的氣味追蹤。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　一個狐狸洞。

　　紅狐的氣味非常強烈，撲鼻而來的臭騷味真夠噁心。

　　我趴在洞口等待。

　　沒有回應，一點聲響也沒有。

　　我相信那紅狐也在等誰先發動攻擊。

　　過了十五分鐘，沒有一絲動靜。

　　狐狸突然衝出洞口，迎面給我一個巴掌，劃到口鼻，滲出血來。

　　我痛得大吼，一個踉蹌，及時閃過紅狐的一陣飛撲。

　　對手落在我後方，剛好給我機會衝進狐狸洞。

　　這很安全，更是危險。但我知道這次不能想太多。

　　紅狐的洞跟迷宮一樣，出口滿天飛，我趕緊選了一個通道跑開。

　　也許我的運氣不夠好，竟然走進一個死路。

　　這個「死路」就像是一個房間，裡面堆滿了……書。

　　人類百萬年來的結晶，書！

　　這狐狸會看書？

　　我聽到身後傳來粗嘎驚恐的怒吼，看見牠喘著氣走來。

　　牠的眼神仍然保持著警戒，但卻顯露出更多害怕。

　　也許書是牠的寶物，我猜想。

　　我跳上書堆，發出威脅的嘶吼。

　　奇蹟似地，紅狐竟然就這樣乖乖坐下，驚恐地看著我。

　　看起來好像沒什麼問題了。

　　「你知道的，」我席地而坐，「你這紅狐冒犯我的狼群太多次了。」

　　牠偏頭，不解地瞪著我。

　　我突然覺得自己像個蠢貨。

　　我們兩個語言根本就不通！

　　紅狐貌似在笑，尷尬且帶有戒心地笑。

　　牠用尾巴指指那疊書山，再指指還帶在身邊的果實容器，然後叼出一片金屬。

　　那是一枚錢幣，同樣也是人類的貿易工具。

　　我應該可以大致了解牠的意思。

　　但這完全沒有清除我們語言不通的一大障礙！

　　我搖搖頭，表示這沒有用。

　　對方懊惱地思考。

　　牠又翻出一本書，某一頁包含了三張圖片。第一張是東邊的太陽，有個人類的影子在西方；第二張是位於正中間的太陽，影子短小的讓人看不見；第三張是太陽西下的模樣，月亮快出現的傍晚。

　　牠還拿出一本日曆。先指著傍晚的圖片，接著對著日曆畫圓圈。

　　意思是叫我最好天天傍晚來這裡囉？

　　紅狐要我走，彷彿我已經聽懂的模樣。

　　牠，不，現在可能要開始用「他」，最好不要給我耍詐！

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

Dragicland 的連結好像有問題,可是我上DL又可以找到你的文章,
可以重新改一下連結嗎?

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

to 護狼
已改喔，感謝提醒~
話說它的網址好像很容易會跳掉 :jcdragon-mad-ebby: 

哈囉各位，這裡是野仔~可憐少人愛的小說終於更新啦 :jcdragon-spin2: 
這次劇情重整超級多的啦 :jcdragon-fall: 
不過其實本次又破紀錄啦 :jcdragon-crazy: 
8000字啦 :jcdragon-hehe: 
其實嚴格來講野仔並沒有拖稿啦 :jcdragon-nod-ebby: 
因為兩個禮拜是大約3000~4000字啦 :jcdragon-bite-ebby: 
嗯嗯那就這樣啦 :jcdragon-lick: 
祝大家脫窗啦 :jcdragon-kake: 
(我一直「啦」還有放表情符號不知各位有何感想...啦? :jcdragon-idle: )
---------------
　　時值盛夏。

　　熾熱的烈陽猶如一支著火的箭貫穿土地，試圖燃燒整座黃石公園，但在樹蔭保護下，很難去感受到一絲炎熱。

　　現在是下午，被密密麻麻的樹葉遮掩的陽光著實刺眼，我瞇起眼睛，窩在某狐狸洞前靜靜等待。

　　稀疏的影子，我只是稍微閉個眼，在微小的沙沙聲中就多出不正常的一大塊了。

　　盒子，你在這裡，蓄勢待發。

　　但我不是蠢貨，我知道你在樹梢。

　　火紅的身影突然從高處直直躍下，我箭步閃過，趁那東西還沒站穩馬上一撞。

　　對方跌了狗吃屎，但隨即翻身跳躍，轉而落到我背部，爪子輕輕戳進毛髮裡。

　　我俐落地一個前滾翻，甩掉他以後轉身壓制，尖牙抵住對手喉嚨。

　　「夠了！」他揮舞黑色的前掌喊停，我立刻放開他。

　　「野魂，」他端坐地上，喘著氣，後腳快速搔著腦袋。「這次照樣打的很好。」

　　「謝了。」我說。

　　「來吧，我答應過今天要帶你去看一樣事物。」烈焰般的毛皮在點點陽光照射下燦爛無比，紅狐和我鑽進狐狸洞，準備行程用具。

　　盒子，就是春天時分把狼群整的慘兮兮的紅狐。

　　他自稱自己上知天文，下知地理，是個善於將知識應用於日常生活中的聰明狐狸。

　　他從小就對人類格外有興趣，因此拚命學習聽懂人語，在仔細觀察中也逐漸了解人的文化，甚至會看書。

　　盒子有一句一點也不有名的名言：「人類的神器，範圍不限的書是其中之一。」

　　說的真好！但可能只針對能了解人類之奧妙的動物而已。

　　或許是緣分吧，因為他懂人話，又會看書，所以我們幾乎整整一年的每日傍晚我都會到盒子的狐狸洞學習人的文字。

　　前提是，我們必須聽懂彼此的語言。

　　所幸我倆理解力很強，沒有花太多的時間學狼語和狐語就是。

　　今日我們破例，選擇在下午見面，盒子答應要給我一個驚喜。

　　「差不多了，」他叼著一大籃東西，口齒不清地說：「走吧！」

　　紅狐他彷彿一陣風似地跑遠，那籃重死人的玩意兒完全不阻礙他的速度。

　　「來呀！野魂！」

　　「呸！法克，你倒是給我一個籃子，才能跑得像你一樣快！」我冷笑道一邊追上他。

　　這位自稱「博學多聞」的紅狐原本是叫法克（Fuck），如果你是個人類，一定感到好笑。

　　這是英文髒話欸！

　　當時我聽到他自我介紹時，簡直是震驚加上可笑。

　　他取名的理由只是因為英語的狐狸（fox）和該髒話（fuck）聽來相似罷了！

　　所以我問他為何不改成盒子（box），這雖然也滿蠢的，至少不會讓大家聽到一大票髒話，他也欣然同意。

　　我們步行至一處遭到林子圍繞的空地，地面略微凹陷。

　　盒子放下籃子，左看右看，接著細心地把整個場地嗅聞一遍。

　　「待會我要妳趕快幫我將東西全拿出來擺好，然後馬上開溜，馬上喔！聽懂了嗎？」

　　我點頭回應，突然又想到一件事：「你不怕被抓嗎？」我問。黃石公園是絕對禁止交易的！

　　「之前就有人類報過警啊！」盒子聳聳肩，「但他們絕對沒想過會有狐狸在做這筆生意，所以我根本不必擔心！」

　　我有些不以為然，哪有因為不會被抓就做出這種事的？

　　「你根本就是盜獵者。」我悶悶不樂地咕噥，說要給我一個驚喜，原來就是這種不公不義的事！

　　一狼一狐衝向凹地，我把籃子的物品迅速抽出，先是一大塊布料，按照盒子所說的平鋪在地上；他豎起一個看板，上頭以歪歪扭扭的字體寫著：「狐狸盒子的小鋪」，這是他辛苦咬著筆一筆一劃寫出來的，「盒子」的部分還是他事先塗改過「法克」的字樣。果然這種筆是專門設計給靈長類動物的（還有幸運有著長鼻子的大象）。

　　我繼續叼出各式各樣的玩意兒，從保存過的野兔屍體、漿果莓子，到鍋碗瓢盆、各式工具，可說是應有盡有。

　　「再快一點！」盒子一口氣拿了兩把小刀，三條童軍繩及一綑防水布。

　　「我在努力了！」

　　也不知道到底是怎樣，盒子突然收起籃子，拉著我就往山林裡躲。

　　我們低聲喘氣，縮在森林裡靜靜觀看。

　　一小群人類毫無預警從某條小徑走出，他們有人吹著口哨，有人說笑，但幾乎都抱著一些書。

　　「是我的熟客。」紅狐輕聲說。

　　人類們看見了看板，停止說話，轉而走到攤位面前。

　　他們翻找著物品，有個人看到火柴盒，不禁高興地尖叫，最後大家都「採購」完了。

　　然後他們會拿出貨幣，付錢嘛。我想。

　　但是沒有，有些人把書輕放在小鋪上，有些人從背包裡翻出不同的東西擺著，然後離開。

　　「以物易物。」盒子向我解釋，「我有在看板上寫啊！禁止拿錢交易，只許以物易物欸！」

　　我不好意思的吐吐舌頭，剛才那麼急，我也沒仔細看。

　　所以我們就這樣整整看了三小時的交易，太陽都下山了，狐狸才讓我們收拾。

　　時間也不早，換成我叼籃子，並肩和盒子走回狐狸洞。

　　清點貨物時。「噢！」盒子在叼起一本書時抱怨地吼叫，「這本我已經有了。」

　　他乾脆把書本遞給我說道：「野魂，那這給妳，當作今天的酬勞。」

　　我接過書，瞪著《人與獸》。

　　「那我回去狼群了。」我退出洞穴，趕緊奔回營地。

　　真希望狼他們沒有懷疑我，但應該會對這書感到好奇……。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。

　　「狼王，」棘尾和森林正巧在我匆匆趕回狼群向暗嚎報告：「我們在毛掌狼群的邊界內看到一頭猞猁。」

　　暗嚎不禁皺緊眉頭，要知道，像猞猁這種貓科動物很喜歡捕捉小狼的。

　　「是不是要時常換窩？」森林問。

　　「看晨雪她自己吧，」他說，「她才是做母親的，問我可不準確。」

　　「不過，」狼王暗嚎又說道：「如果可以利用牠摧毀毛掌『他』，我倒是不介意有猞猁在對方領土裡晃來晃去。」

　　這兩位狼王真相像！我經過他們身邊時苦笑了一下。都不以其他的狼做為報仇，彷彿世界只剩這兩位死對頭而已。

　　「我很清楚地看見牠有走進敵方邊界裡，但牠沒發現我們……」棘尾的音量離我越來越遠，因為我打算找個窩睡回籠覺，所以慢慢離開狼群本營。

　　犬良朝我的方向跑來，身後還跟著七隻小狼。

　　晨雪的孩子們興高采烈地跟在犬良身邊，他們的名字就是彩虹的顏色：紅（公）、橙（母）、黃（公）、綠（公）、藍（母）、靛（公）、紫（母）。

　　「哈囉！」犬良朝氣蓬勃的聲響又跑到我耳邊來了。最近都沒跟他說話，以前認為很惱人的聲音，現在聽來格外懷念。

　　「晚上好。」我回應。

　　「野魂姐姐！」小狼們稚嫩的聲音嚷嚷著：「那是什麼？我要看！我要看！」

　　犬良用鼻尖碰了碰幼狼說：「別鬧『野魂姐姐』，她可不好惹。」嚇得小狼瑟縮了一下。

　　「你當起褓姆啦？」我，「野魂姐姐」故意反諷這位朋友。

　　他朝我扮鬼臉笑道：「他們自己跟過來的！」

　　靛淘氣地咬住我的尾巴，好像自己是勇敢之士，他吼著：「我決定把野魂姐姐打倒囉！」當然我只把尾巴輕輕抽動一下，這小狼就滾下來了。

　　我放下幾分礙事的書，準備大鬧小狼們。

　　犬良活力充沛的臉色立刻轉為狐疑。質問：「哪來的書？」

　　打消玩鬧的念頭，我裝做沒聽到，逕自翻閱這本書。

　　「妳最近都跑去哪裡？每次傍晚我都找不到，今天下午妳也不見了。」犬良仍不放棄。

　　「耳聾」的我默念著某部分的內容。

　　「欸，我在跟妳說話！」

　　隨便翻到另一頁繼續讀。

　　「野仔！」

　　「好啦，好啦！」我不耐煩的低吼，厭煩的感覺又跑回來了。「我每天不見是去上課，好嗎？」

　　「上課？」對方更懷疑了。

　　「反正就是……如此這般啦！」我敷衍地打了個呵欠，躺在地上就想睡覺。

　　「紅橙黃綠藍靛紫？」晨雪呼叫著小狼，名字還真好叫……

　　「我走了。」犬良一個勁兒地搖頭，帶著小狼怏怏地走開。

　　等他們漸漸走遠，整座森林彷彿屏住呼吸一般沉寂。

　　突如其來的詭異氣氛，我忍不住就往某個大石頭底下的縫隙鑽。

　　眼皮越來越沉重……

　　最近真的累了，打盹一下也好。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　刺耳的嗡嗡聲戳著我，頭皮發麻，四肢痠痛。

　　我睡了多久？

　　我像觸電般地爬了起來。

　　森林已經落下夜幕，星光閃爍，月亮高掛在天。

　　以往看到這個景象，我總是會有一股舒適感，但是整個氛圍就是不對勁。

　　我匆忙跑進營地，想必發生了什麼事。

　　幾匹狼圍坐在一處小草原，有犬良、森林、棘尾、白金、十五、飛毛腿（就是我們剛加入狼群之前跑去傳信的公狼）、暗嚎、晨雪、還有七隻小狼。

　　是七隻嗎？

　　我重新數了一次。

　　六隻，六隻而已。

　　那麼第七個……

　　「怎麼了？」我慢慢走到狼后身邊輕聲問道。

　　晨雪只是哀戚地嗚咽一聲，轉頭望著小狼。

　　「紅、橙、黃、綠、藍、紫……靛呢？」一陣寒意朝我竄來。

　　「原本待在犬良身邊可能還會好好的。」她勉強哽咽出幾句話。「我帶孩子們回窩去，沒想到才剛離開沒多久，靛就被猞猁捉去了。地上留下幾搓山貓毛，一些掌印以及一絲殘留的氣味。」

　　暗嚎眼神也非常哀戚，仰天對黑夜悲苦長嚎。

　　飛毛腿倒是異常地冷靜，他站起身離開圓圈，還示意我跟過來。

　　「我在事發現場沒有看到血跡。」他小聲說話，深怕被別人聽見。「而且不只有猞猁的氣味。」

　　我瞪圓了眼，事情果然不對勁。

　　「可是味道卻都混在一起，我也分不太出來。」飛毛腿有些懊惱地說。

　　「那你打算怎麼做？」

　　「調查吧！」他回答，「也許是毛掌他們做的好事。」

　　「狼王說不定會一口咬定是他主使的，」我思考起來，「但我們也不能隨意猜測就下定論啊！」

　　「是這樣沒錯，不過可能性很大。」

　　「你得讓我自己想想。」我說著就要走了。

　　「野魂。」他叫住了我。

　　「幹嘛？」我不耐地吼回去。

　　「我認為調查必須快一點。」他眼裡閃著暗示的光芒，「妳還有事要做，對不對？」

　　我尷尬地點點頭。轉身跑開。

　　混亂極了。混亂透頂。

　　我心煩地胡亂奔跑，也不管有沒有越過領域。

　　一陣熊的低吼還有狼的吠叫從遠處傳來，是我聽錯了嗎？

　　下午我跑去找盒子，傍晚與犬良、小狼玩鬧，接著睡了個大頭覺，晚上我才知道出事了。

　　我不知不覺來到了盒子的狐狸洞。

　　裡面倒也真安靜，一片死寂。

　　「盒子？」我試著呼叫對方。

　　沒有聲音。

　　也許他出去了，我這麼想。

　　洞內繁雜的迷宮不見了，它們遭到土壤的填補，只留下一條勉強容我鑽過去的通道。

　　我順著窄道往深處走去，空氣越來越陰冷，熱氣一散全無。

　　通道逐漸變得寬闊，轉而來到一個大洞穴。

　　裡面堆放了盒子收藏的各種物品，但顯然有整整三分之二被帶走了。

　　地上放了一張大字條，歪歪扭扭，看起來寫得很吃力的字體，上面這麼寫著：

致野魂：

　　妳大概是我一輩子最大的成就了。我從來沒有想過會有任何生物跟我一樣，聽懂人話，後來又能讀寫。

　　可能妳聽過「經濟不景氣」或是「識時務者為俊傑」的話吧！

　　我覺得這陣子黃石公園北邊實在是不太安寧，而且有一股危險的氣息徘徊於此。所以我帶妳去看「狐狸盒子的小鋪」，其實是算道別了。

　　我搬去南方暫時避避風頭，我那兒也有一個老朋友，他就是學不會人語，不過他聽得懂狐狸話。如果妳也想要過來公園的最南端找我，隨時歡迎。

　　我留了三分之一的雜貨給妳，說不定會派上用場。有食物、藥草、工具……反正很多就對了。

　　最後誠摯遞上祝福。

　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　盒子　敬上

　　我並不知道該想什麼。

　　為什麼他突然一下子就不見了？

　　我低鳴、嗚咽、哭嚎，困惑感吞噬著我，我只想發洩一場，這種突如其來的黑暗我無法一下子接受。

　　我像隻小狼一樣鬈著身子，但睡不著。

　　夏季難得一見的冷風灌進深長的通道，我縮了一下，依靠在雜貨堆旁等待入睡。

　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　轉眼來到了秋季。

　　起初狼王暗嚎奇蹟似地沒有認定是毛掌是始作俑者，他和晨雪都只是摸摸鼻子，自認倒楣，但是更加看護六隻小狼了。

　　奇怪的是，即使大家盡可能地保護狼群，逐漸長大的狼孩子們仍然在途中失去兩個手足，綠、藍。

　　這使得狼王狼后開始懷疑是毛掌在搞鬼，秋天的到來讓他們變得暴躁極了。

　　原本飛毛腿以及白金接受到暗嚎指示，要去拜訪毛掌治理的狼群，毛掌的屬下卻先來登門造訪。

　　他們只派了一名母狼來傳訊，我當時在邊界獨自巡邏時發現了她。

　　「咦？妳是那個可以聽懂人話的怪狼。」她朝我斜睨我一眼，站在她的邊界內。

　　我只是回頭瞪她，轉身繼續陰沉地巡邏。

　　「欸，」她跑步追上我，照樣站在她的領域上。「我有訊息要給你們的盜匪狼王。」

　　「盜匪？」這回我回應她了。「妳說我們狼王是盜匪？」

　　「不然哩？」她忿忿地說，「我們狼群的小狼都快全不見了，是怎麼一回事？」

　　我馬上查覺到事有蹊蹺。

　　「妳叫什麼名字？」

　　「黛蜜。」她回答我。「妳是野魂吧？」

　　我點頭說：「妳跟我來。」見她越過線了馬上拔腿就跑回營地去。

　　「妳一定要跑得那麼快？」她上接不接下氣。

　　哈哈，誰叫妳要隨便誣陷別人又說我是怪狼！

　　我們一路跑回了狼營，馬上見到幾雙大眼睛瞪著黛蜜。

　　「她是毛掌派來傳訊的。」我朝大家快速解釋，轉而奔向狼王窩。

　　「妳在這乖乖等著。」我朝她低吼，衝進窩裡去。

　　飛毛腿、白金坐在狼王左右邊討論拜訪事宜，他們看來被我嚇了一跳。

　　「我們有個客人。」我朝狼王報告。接著湊近他在一旁耳語：「狼王，我建議您待會能夠冷靜判斷，我懷疑雙方都被某某某陷害了。」

　　「是。」暗嚎甩甩尾巴要我也坐下，然後朝洞外一喊，「進來吧。」

　　黛蜜終究還是有秩序觀念，她見到敵營的狼王還是會保持尊重的。

　　她嘰哩咕嚕講完一大串話：「我是黛蜜，是毛掌派來傳信的狼。我們那邊從夏季開始，小狼就一直搞失蹤，到現在只剩下三隻狼兒了。毛掌具有充分的證據可以懷疑您，因為……」

　　「妳的意思是，」我看到暗嚎眼裡迸出火花，「我們的狼群偷了你們的小狼？」

　　「毛掌是這麼說的。」黛蜜一副不畏縮的模樣。

　　「好極了。」他毛髮倒豎，「我要妳回去告訴他，你那該死的小狼不在我們這。而且我們還懷疑是你們綁架我們的小狼呢！」

　　她一臉震驚，抗議道：「我們又沒有！」

　　暗嚎憤怒地甩動尾巴，走到黛蜜面前低吼著：「順便告訴他，如果他有空，閒的發悶，請他在下次月圓的那一夜，到公園最多的溫泉地帶，我們彼此不準帶任何人、任何東西，去就對了！現在！回去！」

　　黛蜜慌忙站起身，連滾帶爬的跑走，飛毛腿追上去，要「護送」她到邊界。

　　我擔憂的望著憤怒至極的暗嚎，暗嚎強制自己鎮定，慢慢坐下。

　　他命令：「退下。」我和白金便退出狼王洞。

　　「真沒想到他會那麼做。」白金搖著頭嘆氣道。

　　「虧我還希望他冷靜些。」我氣惱地說。

　　下次月圓是二十天過後。

　　至此之後，暗嚎除了帶領狼群，還不忘練武，也不知道要是要攻擊還是防衛用的。

　　他宣布了那件事，還要求不準任何狼跟去那個大溫泉地帶，甚至晨雪也不行。

　　「我怕狼王會出事。」白金有一天心事重重地和我以及飛毛腿說道。

　　「這根本是去決鬥！」飛毛腿回話。「我老覺得他們到最後還是會打起來。」

　　「還是，」我提議，「我們跟蹤他？就算被抓到也不是狼王帶來的，算他清白。」

　　「不錯欸！」犬良的聲音，我們轉過頭來。

　　「噓噓噓！」我瞪他一眼。

　　「放心啦！」他不在意地說，「小狼並沒有聽到。」

　　紅和黃兩匹小公狼猛地撲到犬良身上，他們現在也有犬良一半大了，還差點壓住他呢！

　　橙、紫則是互相拍掌玩鬧，十分開心。

　　「犬良哥哥！」他們在這裡玩夠了，才說：「我們想去逗爸媽開心！」

　　「好哇！」犬良笑嘻嘻地頂起僅剩的四隻幼狼。

　　「你確定會來嗎？」我問。

　　「會，」他肯定地小聲說，「反正我都聽到對話了，就一起去吧！」

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　二十天過了，現在是月圓之夜。

　　我、犬良、白金、飛毛腿，在暗嚎出發以後，集合在白金的窩內。

　　白金因為斷腿的關係，所以讓她的窩藏在較為隱密的地點，還有三個出入口，夠多福利設施了吧！

　　外面下著龐沱大雨，潮濕的空氣或許能幫忙我們洗刷氣味。

　　「都到齊了。」飛毛腿說。我們事不宜遲，馬上跟蹤狼王。

　　隨著靠近溫泉地帶，路面變得越來越熱，眼前的暗嚎卻只是咬咬牙，繼續向前邁進。

　　也不知走了多久，一大片熱氣就這麼籠罩在四周，我們看到黑毛狼王停下腳步，趕緊躲到離我們最近，又位於上風處的大岩石。

　　一道熱泉往上猛沖，對抗著大雨，隨後是另一個身影，與暗嚎正面對峙。

　　毛掌。

　　「你怎麼誣賴我？」毛掌眼睛瞇成兩條細縫。

　　「我看你也這麼做。」暗嚎咆嘯道。

　　「你擺明就是要找我決鬥，」他齜牙咧嘴，尾巴焦躁地甩動。「很乾脆嘛！狼王暗嚎！」

　　「其實我也只是找個話題來決一生死而已。」黑色的毛髮倒豎起來，擺好架式的暗嚎呸口說：「我們把小狼、王位、恩怨，用決鬥講清！」

　　「用不著你說！」毛掌抬頭指著下雨的朦朧天空，「由它幫我們做證，誰是清白的，誰就可以活下來！」

　　但搞不好你們都是清白的一方！我在心裡吶喊。

　　一聲雷劃破天際瘋狂怒吼，兩狼猛地一躍，就是開打。

　　毛掌先以身型壓制對方，朝暗嚎用力撞擊，但被躲過，而在閃過的那一剎那，往對方一個掃腿，毛掌率先被擊倒。

　　然而憑著敏捷地身手，他反而快速翻身，腹部朝上，暗嚎要撲過來時馬上四肢一舉，正中敵手。

　　他們實力相當，打了將近半小時。

　　「我要去幫忙！」白金擔心極了。

　　「不急，有必要再說。」犬良試著安撫她。

　　兩狼傷痕累累，低聲怒吠，卻要戰至一死才肯罷休。

　　我注意到暗嚎的腿顫抖著，這可不是什麼好預兆。

　　黑狼王再度撲向毛掌，這回對準喉嚨，對方以弓背的方式撞向暗嚎。

　　暗嚎被打倒在地，來不及站起來就被毛掌壓制在地上，動彈不得。

　　噢，不！

　　「怎麼樣？」處於優勢的毛掌露出腥紅的目光。「現在我得想個法子，報了千仇萬恨！」

　　「我應該把你給殺了。」他指著暗嚎的咽喉，黑狼仍然無助地掙扎。

　　「或者我給你一種機會，」毛掌在傾盆大雨下放聲狂笑，「你想辦法去找一頭狼帶替你的死吧，夠仁慈了吧？」

　　「你……你根本只是在諷刺我而已！」暗嚎憤怒地喘氣。

　　「再不去就來不及了！」白金怕得快哭出來了。

　　「我在倒數喔……」毛掌持續壓著暗嚎。

　　在他要將尖牙刺進黑狼王的喉嚨裡，四匹狼突然往他猛衝，將他撞離暗嚎。

　　毛掌先是大吃一驚，隨後立即轉而作戰，口中還不停罵著：「救兵是吧？那讓我慢慢挑一隻來送死，我就走。」

　　局勢逆轉，人數一多，毛掌想打倒我們就沒那麼容易了。

　　我們可以打贏他，我確定。

　　熾熱的血流動全身，我渾身都來勁了，毛掌可被我攻擊很多次。

　　「犬良！你打錯人了！」飛毛腿唉聲叫道。

　　我們停下動作，大雨重重地打在身上。

　　毛掌不見了。他人呢？

　　我慢慢挑一隻來送死，我就走……

　　犬良、飛毛腿、狼王……

　　我看到遠處的灰白身影，就飛奔過去。

　　白金躺在已經積水成窪的小凹地，水中帶有混濁的血腥氣味。

　　「白金？白金？」我試著晃醒她，但她眼裡盡是空洞。

　　我把她從水窪裡拖出來，她的喉嚨有個非常深的傷口，我感覺到溫熱的血沾在毛髮上。
　　其實我十分清楚她早就渾身冰冷，沒了氣息。

　　「白金死了。」我說。

　　沒錯，直接說出來絕對比拐彎抹角來得痛心！

　　暗嚎默不吭聲，頭垂的很低，把鼻子貼在白金額上。

　　「狼群為會妳感到驕傲的。」

　　犬良和飛毛腿難過得說不出話，只能低聲啜泣。

　　我很想放聲痛哭，但我沒有，我在思考。

　　自從出生以來，總覺得有一股淡薄的不明氣息跟著我，隨著年齡的增長也就愈發強烈。

　　我老覺得自己得算在一部分責任。

　　而且這場打鬥根本不該發生！

　　為什麼？

　　我們沒有再說話，只是把屍體帶回狼營。

　　「喔，狼王您回來了……那是白金嗎？白金？妳怎麼了？」十五當面發現我們，哭喊著向白金的屍體跑來。

　　烏岩、十五，我很抱歉。

　　狼王非常疲憊，晨雪把他扶進狼王窩以後，也不多問，先替我們四隻狼療傷。

　　整個狼群突然陷在一片哀傷中。

　　處理完白金的後事後，狼王才簡短的描述整件事的發生，我並沒有去聆聽他的述說。

　　我是不是該離開這個狼群？

　　我認為有個詛咒在想辦法害我，乾脆連別的親友也拖下水去。

　　那要去哪？

　　對了，盒子那兒！

　　他不是說他去黃石公園南方了嗎？

　　也許可以碰碰運氣。

　　「狼王。」我在暗嚎報告完後找他。

　　「嗯？」他看起來稍微有精神多了。

　　「我……我在想，」這倒讓我支支吾吾，「我應該去別的地方。」

　　暗嚎坐下，尾巴盤到腿前問：「為何？妳並沒有做錯什麼，沒有必要離開狼群。還是妳覺得我這個狼王太爛了？」

　　「不，不是的！」我趕緊辯解，「那是一種感覺，我知道自己就是有錯，而且我不能再害這個狼群了！這絕對不是迷信！」

　　他嘆口氣說：「是，我了解了。其實是我並沒有辦法一下子接管那麼多事，小狼死因不明、白金又去世，如果不是搶了毛掌的位置也不會……」

　　「我……我很抱歉。」我再請求狼王，「我希望沒有人發現，讓我無聲的退出狼群……」

　　「我總得給他們點交代吧！」他百般無奈。

　　「那把責任都推在我身上！」我急得哭出來，「是我提議要跟蹤你，也許我們沒去，白金就不會死；如果我及早告訴你小狼的事情一點也不單純，你們根本不必打這場架！」

　　「野魂，冷靜點。」暗嚎安慰性地尾巴輕拂在我身上。

　　他答應了。「我會讓妳離開。但既然妳想退出，往日妳就是入侵者、敵人，妳自己要想清楚。」

　　「謝謝……謝謝。」我向暗嚎敬禮，幾分不捨地說：「再見，狼王。」

　　他點點頭。

　　我退出狼王洞，小心翼翼地收拾好東西，才小跑步在這個狼群裡，我仔細觀望著領域的每一棵樹木，每一寸土地；晨雪、小狼、十五、烏岩、飛毛腿、棘尾、森林……

　　數著狼兒們，最後數到站在我面前的犬良。

　　「妳要去哪裡？」他問。

　　我看著他，不回答。

　　「我跟妳去吧！」他也不管我答不答應，也想都不想就跟著我。

　　唉……

　　你知道我的目的是離開狼群嗎？

　　我要先去狐狸洞準備物資，再到南方去找盒子和他的那位不知名朋友。

　　算了，有伴總比沒伴好。

　　我和犬良並肩走出領域，前往黃石公園南方。

----------


## 弦月

是小伊默！ :jcdragon-pet2:  :jcdragon-mos:  :jcdragon-crazy: 
耶耶更新了～！（請不要理會以上的表情符號
好我看完了！真的改好多！我以為犬良要打狼王的說……不過這樣也沒關係，還是很好看～
對了我覺得有些地方的獸稱有混淆，你自己確認一下喔(就是盒子、籃子、你、我之類的)

嗚哇大家都好認真更小說OAO
我也要加油！

然後我看到盒子咬籃子的地方的時後，我腦中立刻浮現一個畫面
WT我是在想什麼

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

to 上弦月
我無言了 :jcdragon-idle: 
原來狐狸盒子長這樣啊
我也是要加油的獸呢
一起切磋真的有那種few~

這次真的有點拖稿了ww
看到大家都有不錯的成績
又可以和各位交流
野仔就好開心又好傷心(?)
最近倒是
畫不好來，寫不出來，談不起來
覺得好沮喪 :jcdragon-lines: 
野仔正處於黑歷史期
不過呢...
耶耶耶耶耶!!!!(180度大轉變)
第十章了!破十了!好高興喔! :jcdragon-music: 
原本一章就要把去南部結束掉的說
不過決定改成分兩章型式了啦~
耶耶耶耶耶!!!! :jcdragon-crazy: 

---------------
　　「什麼？」犬良不可置信地大吼。

　　我和他待在位於較深處的狐狸洞先整理東西，還要歇宿一晚。

　　而我又把整件事情一五一十的說出來。

　　我盯著他惱怒地來回踱步，不時抬頭「唉唉啊啊」的怪叫。

　　最後朝我哀怨：「你為什麼不早點告訴我？這樣我也可以學寫人的文字，還可以聽懂狐狸語！」

　　原來是氣這個……

　　「對了，」他把頭轉過來，「妳說妳退出了狼群，那我跟上來不就表示……」

　　「妳等我一會！」他迅速衝出洞外，留下一臉困惑的我。

　　我只好獨自把雜七雜八的玩意分裝在幾個盒子給我的麻布袋中。

　　時間一分一秒的過去，白天也逐漸降下夜幕，犬良卻還沒回來。

　　說不定他不來了。我有些失望地想。但隨即又提醒自己，我的本意不是找狼來一起旅行。

　　當我在胡思亂想的時候，聽到遠處有陣抗拒的尖叫。

　　「你想幹嘛？」是母狼的聲音，而且十分耳熟。「這其實是綁架吧？少跟我來一套是旅遊什麼的！」

　　「都說是一趟旅行了，妳那麼想當成被綁架者就隨妳吧！」犬良不耐煩地吼。

　　我好奇地望著犬良再度穿出通道，進入堆放雜物的狐狸洞，他押著一母灰狼，是黛蜜！

　　「沒事抓她做什麼？」我不解地問。

　　「好哇！連妳也認為我強行綁架她！」他氣惱地鼓起腮幫子。「我既然要跟妳去，總不可能獨自讓暗嚎他們認為我失蹤了，所以我找來黛蜜，讓毛掌也發現她憑空消失，如此產生矛盾……」

　　「然後讓他們再打一次架？你瘋啦？」我反駁道。

　　「才不！」犬良解釋：「他們一發現成員不見，勢必會再碰面一次，說不定就會發現事情不對勁，然後他們就會坐下來好好思考。」

　　「原來是這樣！」我裝模作樣地點頭，接著呸口罵道：「風險太大！」

　　「但我都把黛蜜綁架……不不不，是帶過來了，放她走不就是走漏風聲嗎？」

　　「噢，隨便！」我轉身過來，叼起另一個麻布袋就要裝黛蜜的行李。

　　其實我心裡真是哭笑不得呢！再加一個夥伴，不知是負擔還是助手？

　　在一旁觀望的她突然說：「所以我可以走了吧？」

　　「不，妳給我過來。」我喝道。「幫我把這邊清掃一下，我們還得先睡一覺。」

　　黛蜜難免犯嘀咕，但她還是照幫忙。

　　我準備了三個麻布袋，做為我們的主要背包；和另外兩個較小的袋子，負責裝必須快速拿出的小東西，像是藥品。

　　清出空地後，犬良照著我的指示，而我又是照著書的步驟擺放木頭（盒子事先都幫我用成一堆了，真貼心！），最後用火柴點燃，燒起營火。

　　黛蜜發出一聲驚叫：「火！它待會就會燒過來，我們就要變成燒烤啦！」

　　自從看懂文字，讀了書以後，有時真的會認為某些人就是那麼無知……

　　「它不會燒到我們的，」我似笑非笑地看著她，「安心睡覺。」

　　「老天！濃煙會竄出去，到時候就會有人發現我們！」她並沒有因此感到心安，反而叫的更大聲。「我要回去！我要回去！」

　　「噓！」犬良瞪著她，黛蜜果然乖乖閉嘴了。

　　我深沉地嘆了口氣……沒有那麼危險好嗎？

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　黃石公園從北到南大約有101公里，如果我們每天走上五、六小時，最快可以四到五天抵達。

　　一大清早我就醒來了。火堆熄滅，留下灰燼。黛蜜不見了，但這沒什麼讓我好驚訝的。

　　我決定不驚動睡死的犬良，繞著通道走出洞穴，再離開狐狸洞。

　　外頭好像又下過一陣小雨了。早晨的空氣十分潮濕，不過也很清心。

　　我決定在洞穴這一地帶散個步。

　　不時有樹上的露水落到我身上，走到一株樹叢前，卻遭到整團露珠雨襲擊，噴到我臉上。

　　「誰啊？」我大吼。

　　「哈哈哈哈！嘻嘻嘻嘻！」黛蜜笑著打滾。等一下，她沒有逃跑！

　　「哈哈哈哈！」她笑著走過來，「沒想到我會留下來吧！」

　　「是沒想到。」我承認。

　　她這時收起笑容，突然嚴肅地對我說：「我沒有逃走，是因為……」

　　因為什麼？

　　「因為……噗哈哈哈！」黛蜜又把她自己身上的水珠甩到我身上，接著狂笑，活像瘋子一樣。

　　我搖著頭，嘴角卻不自覺地微微上揚。

　　三匹狼就這麼上路了。

　　第一天。

　　我們背著背包，犬良和黛蜜另叼著兩小袋，我相信有這麼三小時，「旅行團」成員都非常安靜。

　　只要保持一定速度前進就好了。

　　黛蜜天生是當信差而生的灰狼，她的耐力絕對比我們任何一位都來的強大，可是她卻故意第一個喊累。

　　「唉呀呀呀！」大概前進了三小時半，她突然哇哇大叫，「我好像踩到某種刺！」

　　「我看看。」犬良說。

　　「不要！」黛蜜後退幾步，「我自己處理。」

　　於是我們就地坐下來，等著黛蜜處理傷口。

　　為什麼我說她故意裝病？

　　她衝過來，一把叼走裝著藥品的小袋子。絲毫沒有疼痛的模樣。

　　而且包紮並不需要很久，結果她就這麼耗了三十分鐘。

　　回來的時候，我檢查袋子，發現藥品連用都沒用。

　　我皺皺眉，直視黛蜜，對方無恥地聳肩。

　　「大人不計小人過。」我冷哼了一聲。

　　「黛蜜妳好慢喔！」犬良完全傻子一個。「我們可以出發了嗎？」

　　這段小插曲就這麼不了了之。

　　我們走到中午，選擇一處草坪坐下，吐著舌頭散熱。

　　「要去打獵嗎？」犬良用後腳搔著腦袋。

　　「才不要呢！」黛蜜哀嚎道：「累死了累死了，我才不想那麼累！」

　　「你們忘啦？」我指著黛蜜負責背的麻布袋。「裡面有很多食物。」

　　我掏出幾片生肉分發給他們，自己又叼了兩、三片。

　　盒子絕對給我們足夠的糧食，要不是有其他狼的加入，不然這趟行程我可是會發胖的！

　　「這真是怪東西。」黛蜜發起牢騷。

　　「如果妳待過動物園就不會這麼說。」犬良回嘴。

　　「原來你們還待過動物園！」她好像發現新大陸那樣尖聲怪叫。

　　我不吭聲，把玩著戴在脖子上的指北針。

　　那是盒子特別留字條要我帶在身邊，他說可以指引方向，只要把指針尖端對準「Ｎ」字母，再往指著南方「Ｓ」走就好了。

　　這個指北針很特別，是木製底座，放在掌上沉甸甸的；底座被安裝一條細繩，我可以掛在頸上，像人類製造的項鍊。

　　我把注意力放回牛肉上，決定再加些小菜。

　　「我們可以先睡一覺。」犬良提議，「晚上再趕路。」

　　黛蜜這次竟然沒有反對，她興奮地說：「如果再走下去的話會有黃石湖！」

　　聽說黃石湖是公園裡最大的湖，其實我也滿好奇的。

　　「那就這麼說定了。」我欣然同意。

　　大家趕緊把食物吃完，就挖個大洞鑽進去睡。

　　「我先守洞。」黛蜜爭著值班。

　　「那我中間。」我搶先說。

　　「妳們都這樣講了，我也沒得選啦！」犬良苦笑了一下。

　　我窩到洞裡去，犬良三秒鐘後就呼呼大睡，我看了黛蜜一眼，決定把全身的痠痛都帶到夢鄉裡去。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　等我發現自己在作夢的時候，就已置身在黑影籠罩的空間，我環視四周，試著找出一點人影。

　　整個空間非常死寂，連一根羽毛掉在地上都聽的一清二楚。

　　細微的聲響……

　　我無法制止自己地邁開步伐，筆直衝向聲音的來源。

　　在那裏有兩名人類。

　　我看不清楚他們的臉，只看到輪廓。

　　模糊的低語和驚叫，其中一人把手舉起來，手中拿了一個長條物。然後他對準令一人的腦門……

　　砰。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　我猛地坐起來，前額簡直痛的要死。

　　黛蜜戳著我的頭，低吼：「時間到，睡死的，該妳了啦！」

　　我揉著頭爬了起來，和她交換崗位。

　　剛才的夢是怎麼一回事？

　　我嘗試釐清思緒，但半點答案都沒有。

　　也許那純粹是個夢。

　　是嗎？我看不是。

　　我聆聽著周遭的動靜，好像在幾公里外有熊出沒，但還不至於威脅到我們。

　　藍天白雲，再幾個小時就會暗下來了。

　　「該我了。」犬良突然走到我身邊。

　　「咦？」我有些納悶。已經過很久了嗎？

　　「妳要不要回去補眠，我看妳有點累。」犬良擔憂地問。

　　我搖搖頭，堅決反對。

　　「那我就不煩妳了。」他邊說邊坐到我身旁值班。

　　我不想再做剛才的夢，那種空氣悶熱，頭又會疼的場景，誰要啊！

　　索性翻開那本爛巴巴的書，《人與獸》。

　　我已經快讀完了，只差一小部分而已。

　　翻閱、翻閱，從前面到現在它的內容都是：「人與獸」，合乎題目，不過範圍很廣闊。

　　我看到最後幾頁，也是最後一個主題，第一面就先大大寫下：「如果你真的準備好了……」

　　再翻下一面，特大號的字又說：「那就看個鮮少人相信的傳說。」

　　我自認為準備好了（再說有多少讀者在乎這個提醒？），便把它翻開。

　　「每個人不一定有靈魂，但在另一個空間有屬於你的最終角色，你就是他，他就是你。彼此的故事會不約而同相互重疊。說不定等你可以投胎，就能轉世成屬於你的角色。」

　　這是個什麼看不懂的東西？

　　連作者最後都這麼說：「我可能沒辦法解釋的太好。但這個鮮為人知、沒什麼人相信的傳說，就是傳說。本書就到這裡結束。」

　　好看的書竟然有這麼潦草的結尾……

　　天色逐漸變暗，是該出發了。

　　我把黛蜜叫醒，三狼匆匆喝點水就繼續上路。

　　晚上的氣溫冷了點。沒有光害的夜晚，星星滿布。

　　黛蜜顯然活力十足，她似乎非常嚮往黃石湖。

　　「走快一點嘛！」她衝在前頭高喊。


　　犬良咕噥著：「怎麼換妳有活力了？」

　　微風輕拂過枝葉，沙沙作響，大家踏著矯健的步伐，朝著湖泊前進。

　　這種涼爽的天氣，心情就不自覺的好，不快的事都拋到九霄雲外。

　　「那是什麼？」我們走到半路，黛蜜指著前方問。

　　以我的角度看去的地平線上，有東西在閃閃發亮。

　　「說不定是它！」我們三個異口同聲的大叫。隨即衝向黃石湖。

　　廣大的湖面在月色下波光粼粼，徐風吹起波紋，輕輕擦過身邊，實在心曠神怡。

　　「好美。」我輕嘆。

　　實在是忍不住了，我夾雜著喜悅與感嘆仰天長嗥：「嗷嗚……嗷嗚……」

　　犬良、黛蜜也跟著狼嗥。

　　我算算，一整天下來也走了四十公里有吧！速度還算不錯，我們真不是蓋的！

　　今天雖然疲累，但是真值得。

　　三狼沉浸在黃石湖邊的嗥叫。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　今天休息，自由活動時間。

　　黛蜜一早就不見蹤影，我猜她鐵定是跑去繞著黃石湖的某小段散步。

　　慵懶的犬良躺在地上呼呼大睡，不省人事。

　　我呢，照樣對帶來的各種小東西感興趣。

　　我其實是在逃避一種不安感，這附近有美洲黑熊出沒，碰到牠們有很大的機會被攻擊。

　　將目光放回湖面清澈的黃石湖，沿岸線大約有180公里，如果繞過它前進的話，可能就得走九十公里……老天！我們盡量一直走在沒人類觀光的地點，可是這次行嗎？

　　真希望我們可以直接穿過去！

　　我想到我背包裡有兩個小氣墊，應該能容納我們過湖。

　　最好是要晝伏夜出，人類遊客就不在了。

　　我沉思著，心不在焉地啃著兔肉午餐。

　　海拔算高的湖泊，氣溫頗冷，紫外線倒是很強。

　　「嗷嗚！嗷嗚！」

　　我突然聽到陣陣狼嗥，黛蜜不知為何在嗥叫，聲音從遠處傳來。

　　她是看到什麼東西所以太興奮了嗎？

　　「嗷嗚！嗷嗚！嗷……」

　　不對。

　　「犬良！起來！起來！」我驚恐地推搖他，甚至狠狠咬他耳朵一口。

　　也不等他起來跟上我，自己就先衝出去。

　　我穿過針葉林，繞著湖泊狂奔，她到底在哪裡？

　　「救我！」她尖叫的聲響離我越來越逼近。

　　某隆隆作響的腳步和低吼也非常靠近黛蜜。

　　我看到一隻美洲黑熊。

　　本種熊是保育類。我就不能反擊嗎？

　　黑熊發出低吼，兩腳直立龐大的身軀，一掌就要打飛黛蜜。

　　情急下，我扯斷脖子上的細繩，用力把指北針擲向牠。

　　牠被打中，但不痛不癢，轉過身來瞅著我。

　　猛然爆出一聲怒吼，把指北針踩得粉碎，又衝向我，把我撞到湖岸邊。

　　感覺一陣皮肉撕裂的劇痛。

　　緊張與恐懼刺激了我。

　　我們做了什麼，需要你的攻擊？

　　牠決定要好好地對付黛蜜。

　　「至少我看過黃石湖，死而無憾。」我聽到她喃喃自語。

　　就在這種關頭，白煙伴隨著霹靂啪啦的巨響定住了黑熊，牠、黛蜜和我顯然嚇壞了，沒人知道那是什麼。

　　黑熊馬上掉頭落跑，夾雜著哀鳴與怒吼。

　　犬良從煙霧中走了出來。

　　「希望黃石公園的管理員不會把我抓走。」他笑嘻嘻地盯著我們，「這甩砲棒呆啦！」

　　我其實不喜歡它，但因為很有用處，所以就裝進每個成員的背包了。

　　「黛蜜有沒有受傷？」我問。

　　「沒，沒有，只是受到驚嚇而已。」她帶著些許羞愧地低下頭。

　　「野魂！」犬良恐懼地瞪著我的腹側。我順著他的視線往肚子一看。

　　血液從被黑熊抓的傷口流出，滴到地上，染成一片猩紅。

　　不知道是心理作用還是失血過多，我當場昏厥過去。

----------


## 弦月

說好的蒸餃角色呢wwwwww
野魂要死了嗎要死了嗎要死了嗎？？？？？？死了就會有蒸餃角色了
話說妳摔了指南針指南針很貴的耶！！
而且自從我看過手斧男孩後我看到熊都會想到那一隻……(ry
總而言之恭喜第十章更新囉！！
期待下一章！

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

to  上弦月
我還要活啊!!!!!!!
但是有便宜版的指北針欸
總之請等到15章結束後再說吧

((癱倒
讓我想想看今天要說什麼廢話唷((思考
用這個表達我最近不時出現的沮喪就夠了... :jcdragon-lines: 
好多事情想做...
(雖然很不想說這個)喜歡的獸友就麻煩按個讚囉~當作是加油費
不過自認為這次打的不是很好啊...((一堆吐槽
但是扣除畫設定的時間野仔的速度好像有提升(?)
((再度癱倒
---------------
　　好晃。

　　為什麼這麼晃？

　　還有濕答答的東西不時潑到身上來，是水花嗎？

　　好晃……拜託別再晃動了……

　　我睜開雙眼，映入眼簾的是一片似亮非亮的天空，不知是傍晚還是黎明。一彎弦月不時被雲層遮擋住，忽隱忽現，北極星反而比較亮眼。

　　意識到我現在姿勢是躺著的，我嘗試爬起來，卻被一陣劇烈的疼痛給按壓下去。

　　勉強抬頭觀察，我注意到腹部傷口被繃帶纏繞一圈又一圈，顯然血液尚未凝固前已經把它染紅了。

　　環視四周，我身旁另堆放了背包與一些小雜物，坐在氣墊上，前方還連著另一個氣墊，犬良趴在它上面熟睡，黛蜜正坐在他隔壁打著盹。

　　相連的兩個氣墊稍微滑動了一下，一波水花便噴到我的臉。

　　我這才注意到，我們在黃石湖上朝南方前進！

　　但是墊子也因此轉向左邊，我又沒辦法動。

　　「黛蜜……黛蜜！」我決定把看起來沒睡熟的她喚醒。

　　「嗯？」她睡眼惺忪地哼了一聲。

　　「好累……唉呀！野魂妳醒啦！」黛蜜霎時清醒過來，「我怎麼會睡著呢？真是太不小心了！」接著她趕緊扶我坐起來，至少讓我不用躺著。

　　這感覺不太像以往叛逆的她。

　　「那個……」我一時說不出話。「我們前進的方向剛才歪到一邊。」

　　「喔！真的！」她猛點頭，然後猛搖頭，還懊惱地吼叫：「天啊！對不起！我這就把它調回來！」

　　我詫異地盯著她走在看起來隨時會翻船的兩個氣墊，到前面的墊子左方，她左前肢與左後腿浸到湖水裡，拚命地滑水。

　　她拚命地滑，有些吃力。調偏了，又將右前後腿泡進水裡使勁滑回來。好不容易才把氣墊調到正確軌道上。

　　「對不起！」她連連道歉，不敢直視我的眼睛，讓我覺得莫名其妙。

　　此時，犬良打著哈欠睜開雙眼，也注意到我。

　　「哈囉，」他跟黛蜜比較反而平靜的多，「野仔，如果有不舒服就跟我們說。」他轉頭瞪著她，好像什麼事惹他不高興。

　　「你們今天好奇怪。」我不解地望著兩狼。「我昏迷時到底發生什麼事？」

　　他們對望一眼，黛蜜便開口說：「是這樣的……」

　　「我們當時看妳留得滿地血，我就馬上衝回去拿所有的袋子。在小背包裡面找到一捲繃帶還有一些消毒水，就幫妳做基礎急救措施。

　　「完成後已經接近傍晚了。我們怕熊還會再回來，決定繼續往南方前進。問題是我們不可能拖著妳到處跑，選擇湖上路線雖然距離是最短的，但還要有交通工具……

　　「於是你們翻遍全部的麻布袋，」我接話：「最後找到兩個氣墊和一些小玩意？」

　　「正是。」她點頭。

　　犬良又接著說：「我們看不懂文字，研究了好久才知道氣墊是自動充氣的。後來又把些許材料組裝成一個推進器。」

　　我順著他指的方向，一個簡易的推進器置於兩個氣墊的中間。其實做法很簡單，如果我們有人類雙手的話。你只需要材質類似飲料盒的防水紙，用成一個空心方體，並捏著四邊往內壓，讓空心方體變成十字的形狀。並拿兩支竿子，套入一條最後可繃緊的橡皮筋，再把剛才的東西放進這個裝置，合體後的推進器再置入氣墊就好了。

　　你們可以自己試試看，把防水紙替代成裁切後的飲料盒，將竿子換成筷子，橡皮筋用小號一點，就是縮小版的推進器。

　　這是反作用力的原理，使用方法就是把十字體多轉幾圈，然後放開，它會帶動向皮筋，再讓十字體往反方向轉動，促使被安裝簡易推進氣的水上物體移動。

　　我講的很複雜對不對？算了。

　　犬良說道：「我們還必須辨認方位，幸運的是今晚北極星看的很清楚，所以把氣墊連起來，推下水就可以出發了。沒想到……」

　　他又瞪黛蜜一眼，「沒想到，在匆忙之下把妳弄上氣墊，我們把袋子放在妳身旁後，黛蜜竟然不小心把裝食物的袋子掉進湖水裡，沉下去了！」

　　「所以這就是你們臉色那麼奇怪的原因？」我語帶好笑地問。「這又沒什麼，咱們又不是不能餓肚子，再說可以獵食啊！」

　　「但是妳受傷……」犬良說。

　　我被這句話給激怒了，回嘴：「你不準擔心我！」

　　「都是我的錯……」黛蜜垂頭喪氣，頭別到一邊去。

　　別這樣嘛！錯又不全然在妳。我不太會安慰人，只能默默盯著她看。

　　「我們快靠岸了。」犬良望著離我們越來越近的湖岸。「太陽倒也該出來。」

　　黎明破曉，陽光灑在水面，反射出耀眼的光芒。

　　他滑水轉向，讓兩個氣墊以側面靠岸，「咚」的一聲撞上陸地。

　　犬良和黛蜜先上岸，將四個袋子（如果你還記得的話，裝食物的麻布袋沒了）叼走，再把我扶上去，這時候我差不多站得起來，但碰到肚子還是會痛。

　　我們試圖將自動充氣的氣墊收拾好，但總是無法成功。最後只好將它們拖進隱密的草叢裡，等有機會回程再來拿。

　　「我們已經過一半了吧！」犬良現在就像是個領導者一樣威風凜凜，暫時滿足他的狼王夢。

　　「是呀，」我說。「那麼請問犬良陛下要怎麼在大白天維持南邊的方向呢？小的為了解救黛蜜而把指北針摔壞了！」

　　他撇過頭，假裝沒聽到。

　　「犬良，你看這是什麼？」我友善地笑了笑，從背包掏出一只手錶，換個方式說話：「我們只要在手錶表面的中心點放一個小木棒，調整時針，讓時針和小木棒的影子重疊，」我邊說邊做，「此時時針和手錶十二點中的方向中間就是北方，我們再往另一頭走就對了。」

　　「我服輸！」犬良頗為驚訝，「妳怎麼知道？」

　　「因為我會讀書。」我自豪地眨了眨眼。其實人類有些野外求生的點子對狼來說還滿有用的。

　　「真好，有意思。」他咕噥著。

　　我們抓住方向後，隱沒在樹叢中，繼續往南方前進。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　「欸，我們到南部去是為了什麼？」黛蜜再度回復她的神經質與抱怨的態度，不過她還是對我滿懷歉意。

　　說實在的，我也不清楚！

　　「找個老朋友和他的朋友。」我塘塞她幾句，「然後玩一玩、探險探險、找點樂子，嗯……」

　　黛蜜搖搖頭，聳聳肩。

　　這是旅行第四天了，因為我的關係，速度放慢了許多，到目前為止只走約八十公里。

　　「我們先休息吧！」犬良現在成了帶頭的，我們席地而坐，然後……什麼也沒做。

　　我們沒有任何糧食或水，記得嗎？

　　早知道當時就該拿容器在黃石湖裝水！

　　「我去覓食。」我站起來說道。

　　「不好吧！」黛蜜反對，「你應該休息，我和犬良去抓獵物就好了。」

　　「那我去走走，」我心中不是滋味，換個方式說，「做復健，行吧！」

　　「我們需要妳顧行李。」犬良講的彷彿這是個神聖的任務一般。

　　「喔？那如果又有任何危險來，我不就慘了嗎？」我偏頭反譏。

　　「這裡不會有事！」他承諾道。

　　「那我還是要在附近走走。」我堅持。

　　「好吧！」他們終於答應了。

　　我望著他們遠去，直到過了五分鐘後，才走進跟他們反方向的林子裡。

　　嗅著空氣，帶有幾分清爽感，我決定隨便逛逛，但要記得回途的路徑。

　　某陣窸窣聲。是什麼？我偏頭仔細聆聽。

　　一隻野兔從草叢中竄了出來，站在我面前，這個貌似大笨蛋的牠豎起雙耳，眼睛盯著我瞧，當然牠仍馬上掉頭就跑。

　　我追著牠，盡可能地奔跑，但傷口的痠痛和疲勞讓我不得不停下來。

　　粗喘著氣，這下我真的累壞了。

　　幸好遠處有個洞穴，可能會有水源以及能休息的地方。

　　這個洞穴似乎棄置很久，雜草叢生在入口四周，內部完全沒有任何哺乳動物的氣味，我帶著緊張的心情進入。

　　應該是內部照不到陽光的關係而有苔蘚，也因此保留了些許水分。我用舌頭舔了舔，頓時感到一陣清涼。沒東西吃事小，沒水喝事情就大條了。

　　這個洞穴很小，只剛好可以容納三個我，而且背部只要稍稍弓起來就碰上天花板。

　　我又飲用幾口水，注意到洞穴內部好像有什麼東西，便好奇地走向那邊去。

　　我觀察完以後，先是瞪圓了雙眼，接著轉身衝出洞穴（但是又弄到傷口，痛死了！），循著剛才留下的氣味回到集合點。

　　犬良和黛蜜已經坐在地上，他們捕到一隻大野兔，夠我們三狼吃了。

　　「這麼慢才回來。」犬良直視我。

　　「聽著，」我劈頭就說。「先不管我去哪裡，我一定要給你們看個東西。還有水源！」

　　「先吃飯吧！」他尾巴急躁地搖擺，顯示不耐煩的模樣。

　　就只想吃！我在心中碎碎念，但我自己也餓了，還是坐到他們身旁分食兔肉。

　　我大咬一口，讓血汁滲透到牙縫裡，血腥的味道在嘴中擴散開來。我可以告訴你，生兔肉不美味也不難吃，它就只是個讓狼能補充體力的食物，僅僅如此。

　　我們狼吞虎嚥地解決掉野兔肉，因為慢慢吞嚥就更不好吃了。

　　「所以妳要給我們看什麼？」犬良問道。

　　「喔，貪吃鬼吃他的肉就好啦！幹嘛問？」我酸溜溜地說。「連我說有水都不理會我！」

　　「因為我不是貪吃鬼！」他哼了一聲。「所以才要問妳啊！」

　　不等他說完，我便轉身離去。

　　「不想渴死就跟我走！」我低吠，也不在乎他們倆是否跟上。

　　我再度回到小洞穴裡，引領著黛蜜和犬良，先喝點水解渴，再從背包找出一個有蓋大碗，盡可能地汲水進去。

　　「這裡到處都是青苔！」黛蜜的口氣不知是厭惡還是欣喜。

　　我要求他們跟上來，走到洞穴最深處。

　　「這裡什麼也沒有啊！」犬良滿臉疑惑，又跨出一步。

　　他突然踩了空，一不平衡便跌到某個坑裡去。

　　「怎麼會有一個洞啊？」犬良吼道。而黛蜜早在一旁笑到肚子痛。

　　我沒有回答，逕自叼起一物。

　　那是個不規則形狀的扁平物體，是用乾土塊集合成的，把它放到坑上正好可以卡在上面，成了個硬土蓋。

　　硬土蓋。

　　原來如此。

　　「我一直都是這裡的灰狼。」我輕嘆。「那他們殺害我的親人，又意味著什麼呢？」

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　「那妳打算怎麼辦？」犬良在我們旅行第五天的時候突然問我。

　　「不怎麼辦！」我回答。「反正那裡也廢棄了，我也不能祭拜他們或者哭得淅瀝嘩啦，倒不如繼續前進！」

　　我們已經在最南部的區塊，接下來就是找到盒子那紅狐。

　　他可能會在某些地方宣示地盤；又或者注意到我的來訪，而變成坐等他來迎接就好；搞不好我們走過頭，實際上的位置並沒有那麼南端；最恐怖的是他不認人，反而攻擊我們。

　　唉，別管它是哪一個了。

　　我們從筆直前進變換成漫無目的的到處亂找，活像無頭蒼蠅一般團團轉。雖然有見到不少灰狼、土狼與郊狼，但他們不是警告你不準踏入他們的地盤，就是咕噥著什麼我們閒閒沒事跑來找人，不想好好活在自己的家園裡。而且完全沒有狼最近看過半隻狐狸。

　　我們有些沮喪，但畢竟在一個沒有線索的環境下，找不到也是正常的。

　　已經從早上找到傍晚，太陽也快下山了，落日餘暉灑在草地上，結論仍是：沒有半點線索。

　　天色沒多久就由亮轉為暗，夜行性昆蟲在過了數分鐘後便鳴叫起來，三狼只好找個地方討論接下來的行動。

　　「也許我們該放點誘餌。」黛蜜提議。

　　「拜託，他們又不是獵物！」犬良冷笑道。

　　「不過這真的是個好方法！」我靈光乍現。

　　「我們不必拿『吃』的誘餌，」我解釋，「我們只要用『寫』的就好了。幫我拿背包裡面的紙張！」

　　我將一張白紙一分為八，都用筆歪歪扭扭地寫上：「野魂已在南找盒子」。盡可能地寫短卻又不會影響閱讀。不然要困難地咬著筆，重複寫上八次準會瘋掉！

　　犬良和黛蜜把其中七張放在各地，它們也許會隨風飄浮，也許會死黏在地上賴著不走，也許會被愛啃紙的生物吃掉，至少會有一張到盒子的手裡吧！

　　我叼起最後的第八張紙，三狼一致決定來場夜遊。

　　徐風輕拂過草皮，讓樹葉沙沙作響。在林間，步伐輕快的我們打算讓第八片紙跟著三狼行動。

　　「你們有沒有聽到什麼聲音？」大約四十分鐘後，黛蜜豎起雙耳，一臉戒備。

　　「也許妳又發神經了。」犬良故意取笑她。

　　「但我覺得有人在跟蹤我們！」她辯解。

　　不等他開口，樹枝踩斷的聲響「啪」的傳來。

　　我們迅速回頭，可是除了隨風搖曳的樹枝以及我們的影子外，什麼也沒有。

　　犬良勇敢地走近樹叢，大喊：「是誰在那裡？報上名來！」

　　當然沒有回應。

　　過了一會，都沒有人發出半點聲音。

　　一陣低吼聲忽然傳來，夾雜著警告與緊繃的意味。隨後是一道身影，慢慢從夜色下走出草叢。

　　那是一隻和我們年紀相仿的公土狼，一雙琥珀色的眼眸內閃著警戒的光芒。他毛髮倒豎，銳利的眼神來回打量著我們，就算我們有三名灰狼，還是被那股氣勢給壓抑，且無法移動半步。

　　土狼湊近了我，盯著我嘴裡的那張字條，在毫無防備下搶走了它。

　　「欸！」這下犬良真的吼叫出聲音來了。「那對我們很重要！」

　　「即使我看不懂，但這是人類的文字吧。」他淡淡地回應。「對我的朋友也許更重要。」

　　然後他就鑽入草叢，不見蹤影。

　　我們呆呆地杵在原地，將近三分鐘沒有說話。

　　「你們有注意到他沒有左後腿嗎？」我終於開口問。

　　「有。」黛蜜點頭。

　　「沒有！」犬良重哼一聲，罵道：「我只知道他很沒禮貌！還是個搶匪！」

　　「你也是啊！」黛蜜總算有機會回嗆幾句。

　　我回憶起和犬良剛來到黃石公園時，曾經救了兩狼。一位是白金，另一位是隻公土狼，而兩狼最終都必須截肢，從此以後就沒在碰過他了。

　　是他嗎？是那位我們救過的狼嗎？

　　「野仔，我們該走了！」犬良輕喚。

　　「在這裡過夜吧，」我說。「這可能會對我們有極大的幫助。」

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　隔天。

　　我醒來的時候太陽已經斜掛在東邊了，犬良與黛蜜還在睡。

　　我覺得尾巴癢癢的，轉過身去看。

　　一張紙條安然地躺在一旁。

　　我叼起來看，上面除了我寫的「野魂已在南找盒子」外，還多了一行也是歪歪扭扭的字。

　　「待在那我去找妳」。

　　找我？總有一種預感是盒子，畢竟除了他和我以外大概幾乎沒有一般動物能讀寫了。

　　等到他們也醒過來了，跑去獵隻兔子回來，吃過早午餐後，「他」也尚未出現。

　　「妳真的要坐等在這裡？」黛蜜在我翻譯給他們聽的時候問。

　　我點頭表示堅決坐在這。

　　日正當中的時候，西北方的樹林裡有一絲微小的騷動，幾隻鳥兒倉皇飛走，留下幾根羽毛。

　　一名土狼從草叢走出，是昨天夜晚的那位。這點並不讓我感到訝異。倒是他的接下來的動作令我吃驚。

　　他走到我和犬良面前，突然一個垂頭、平尾以示敬禮，語帶歉疚及感激地說：「對不起！昨天那麼放肆，卻深不知救命恩人就在眼前！我再次向您們道歉！並表達我的致謝！」

　　犬良搖搖尾巴、半開玩笑地說：「昨天我要你報上名字卻沒有，說出來就原諒你。」

　　「我叫琥珀。」這名叫琥珀的土狼眨眨眼，他的雙眼實在像兩顆閃著亮光的琥珀。

　　「我叫野魂，他是犬良，這位是加入我們行程的黛蜜。」我一一介紹。

　　他帶著土狼腔的口音又說：「我聽過我朋友提過妳，犬良、黛蜜卻沒聽過。」

　　「你的朋友不會就是……」我已經猜出個一二。

　　從樹林裡又走出一犬科動物。

　　他有一身火紅的皮毛，耳尖與足部是烏黑的顏色，尾尖雪白，鼻吻部較為尖細，臉上帶著一絲才智與風趣。

　　「盒子！」我高興地叫出來，衝上前去。

　　「好久不見了！」他見狀，也難掩開心之情地吠叫。

　　「你們一定就是犬良和黛蜜吧！」盒子逗趣地望著我們，我和琥珀則在一旁做即時翻譯。

　　「對！」犬良第一個想到的動作只有點頭。

　　「不好意思，狐狸先生……」黛蜜面有難色地說。

　　「我可沒那麼老！請叫我盒子。」他靈活地一個後空翻後，問：「怎麼啦？」

　　「野魂她……」她眼神飄向我的肚子。


　　「妳怎麼傷成這樣？」盒子嚇壞了。

　　「碰上一隻美洲黑熊，為了救黛蜜，我不只受傷，還賠上你給我的指北針。」我說道。

　　「那真是個壞消息，」他皺緊眉頭，但馬上和顏悅色地說：「至少各位看起來氣色都不錯！那麼請跟我來！」

　　跟著他在林間拐彎，跨過岩石與傾倒的樹木，三灰狼、一土狼和一狐狸的影子與樹葉的斑駁光影重疊。

　　和盒子重新會面後，大家的活力都來了。一路上，他一直和犬良互說笑話（可憐了為他和黛蜜翻譯的兩狼！），逗得大家開懷大笑。

　　約莫半個時辰後，在我們前方是個深入地下的通道，盒子說這是他目前住的地方。

　　順著地底通道走沒多久，一足以容納十隻大灰狼的巨洞呈現在面前。

　　「你是怎麼挖出那麼大一個洞的？」我們三位灰狼非常吃驚。

　　「我有些幫手和工具。」他先指自己的四肢，看向琥珀，再往某一大堆玩意兒望去。

　　「還有一些事情我以後再跟你們解釋。」他的臉色突然轉為凝重，隨即恢復輕鬆的表情。「現在讓我們來看看如何安頓各位吧！」

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　在黃石公園南部的生活已持續一個月。因為冬季快到來，所以天氣越來越冷。不過我的傷勢也差不多痊癒了。

　　這個大洞穴只有五狼的話非常舒適，但近月來盒子和琥珀不時會拖著灰狼屍體回來，滿臉憂愁，有時還會悲戚地哭嚎。

　　「又一位死亡。」今天一早琥珀哀傷地向我們走來。「在附近的森林看到一灰狼屍體在一個深坑中，那陷阱裡的捕獸夾排放滿滿，而他當時肯定就這麼被活生生夾死了。」

　　盒子兩星期前曾向我們解釋，他原本是出生在公園南方的紅狐，後來輾轉旅行到北邊並居住下來，最近幾個月聽聞風聲才匆匆回鄉。而這個讓人不寒而慄的風聲就是：最近南部的灰狼遭到大量殺戮，而且不時會有不是灰狼的動物死在來路不明的陷阱中。

　　「我再也無法忍受這樣子！」犬良義憤填膺地大吼。

　　「我們也不知道是誰幹的好事，」琥珀搖搖頭，「只是再這樣下去，南邊的灰狼都要消失了。」

　　「很抱歉讓你們牽入這樣的事端。」盒子垂下雙耳。

　　「該不會我們不能出去了？」黛蜜擔憂地說。「說不定連我們也死在不明的物體裡。」

　　「鐵定是人類做的，沒有動物會使用捕獸夾，我們只會破壞它們而已。」我分析。

　　「野魂，」盒子把臉轉向我。「我希望妳能去查清楚到底發生什麼事，順便讓琥珀協助妳。」

　　「為什麼不是我？」犬良大叫。

　　「吃醋啊？」琥珀淺淺一笑。

　　「才不！」他喊回去。

　　「我建議你們愈能趕快調查愈好，」盒子說，「當然，安全第一。」

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　「帶我到那隻狼出事的地點。」我指名那位被捕獸夾夾傷慘死的灰狼。

　　琥珀嘆口氣道：「我超級不想回去的。但好吧！」

　　約莫三分鐘，我們來到一處森林，土壤上有著灰狼的腳印，一路延伸到他掉下去陷阱的大深坑。


　　「小心別掉下去了。」琥珀叮囑我。

　　我們謹慎地繞著坑洞，伸長脖子望下去。

　　那是隻母灰狼，實際看到的死狀決對比形容起來還可怕。母狼的右前肢、左後腿夾到斷裂，許多部位被捕獸夾刺穿，流出的血已經乾掉凝固。

　　「怪噁心的。」我承認。

　　除了一點淡淡的人類氣味、捕獸夾的鐵鏽味和灰狼的屍臭外什麼也沒有。

　　「說不定那個人類不久就要回來了。」我推測道。

　　「但是我看到的是貓科動物的腳印！」琥珀說。

　　我想到數月前，當暗嚎和晨雪的小狼消失的時候也有碰上這樣的情況。

　　「野魂，我聽到聲音，快躲起來！」琥珀細聲警告。

　　我們才剛躲藏進一處隱密的草堆，同時就有兩名人影、三隻獵狗穿過森林，走到陷阱面前。

　　其中一個人身體高，體格微胖，留了一把絡腮鬍，帶著圓頂帽，抽著菸斗，一雙淺藍的眼睛，手裡抓著獵槍，腰上繫了個工具袋。

　　「妳看，他是猞猁嗎？」琥珀小聲問我，頭轉向另一位人……還是猞猁？

　　雖然他的裝備與另名獵人大同小異，型態似人類，但他全身都是猞猁毛皮，還有著一張呆滯的猞猁臉，我不禁懷疑他是會走路的猞猁。

　　猞猁盯著陷阱內的死狼，奇怪，他眼睛連眨都不眨，也面無表情。

　　「好極了。」猞猁突然說起人話，「好狼皮就這樣破壞掉！誰叫你們這些笨公園管理員獵人這樣捕狼的啊？」

　　「但我們的目標只是剷除灰狼啊。」絡腮鬍男子聳聳肩。

　　「如果處理好的話，一件灰狼皮就值很多錢了！」猞猁咆嘯。

　　「如果你每隻獵殺後都有好狼皮的話，大概就都不值錢吧。」他慢條斯理地抽著菸斗。

　　「算了，至少還可以領點賞金。」猞猁不高興地咕噥。

　　「天氣很冷沒錯，」長絡腮鬍的獵人瞅著他。「但你用不著每天都這樣穿啊。」

　　穿著？

　　「你乾脆把把你的鬍子也剔一剔好了。」猞猁罵道。「要不是我們這個組織來幫忙，你們搞不好還捉不完哩！」語畢，猞猁便往脖頸抓癢，掀開了毛皮。

　　怎麼會有猞猁的毛皮是「可拆式」的？

　　而且我還看到了一印記。

　　長的像眼睛的輪廓，瞳孔內是一把槍。

　　冤家路窄。

　　猞猁是盜獵者，也就是說可能他，甚至是一票的他們都喜歡穿著死動物毛皮打獵。那暗嚎與毛掌的小狼與成員是如何消失的，以及為何有捕獸夾這件事都說的通了。

　　但是黃石公園的管理員及獵人怎麼會允許這樣子？

　　「殺光灰狼，加拿大馬鹿的數量應該就會穩定下來。」絡腮鬍的男子說。「聯邦國會要我們摧毀『狼群、草原犬鼠和其它會對農業及畜牧業造成損害的動物』。」

　　「這邊都解決的差不多的話，老天爺，我還要再趕回去！」猞猁抱怨道。「我們之前在北部偵測到兩大群灰狼，之前有試捕過幾隻小狼，聽說兩狼群的狼王還打架呢！」

　　「你認為你們什麼時候可以出動，把牠們消滅掉？」他問。

　　「三天後吧，我猜。」猞猁回答。

　　三天後！

　　「琥珀……」我轉頭望向他。

　　「嗯？你聽到什麼？」

　　「我們必須趕快回去！」我緊張地低吼，沒有回答他的問題。「我、犬良和黛蜜的狼群有危險！」

----------


## 弦月

出現了！！！！！
我就知道會有食物鏈議題的那個！！！
從你開始寫黃石公園的時候我就有預感了！！！
我真是太厲害了！（自滿中
……
……
……
然後就是，離第15章還有四章

----------


## 帝嵐

恭喜第十一章啦!
銀某雖然有一直關注
但是都不知道該回些什麼
所以只能默默的支持(orz..

好期待第十五章啊~

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

to 弦月
雖然聽不懂什麼食物鍊議題的不過恭喜~(???
話說你怎麼那麼希望野仔領便當? :jcdragon-trick: 
你就祝福我持續寫到妳出場吧WWW

to 銀星
我好像把第十五章講的太令受期待了(不對
野仔知道阿銀有在關注啦W

 :jcdragon-bad:  :jcdragon-crazy:  :jcdragon-lol:  :jcdragon-hehe: 
今天終於做出了美味的洋蔥便當!!!((有洋蔥和美味嗎?很多便當倒是真的
野仔一直要講一件事結果前兩章都忘了講...
各位可以去察察維基百科上的黃石公園介紹
順便推測一下野仔一到十二章的年代設定喔OWO
註:應弦月餅要求想讓父之牙復活，不過因為小說進展所以還是改回原本的樣子，但是父之牙還是會出場W
---------------
　　狂奔在黃石公園內，筆直朝向北邊衝去。別問我們是如何找到兩個氣墊，又載上三隻灰狼、一土狼以及一紅狐，並且穿過黃石湖的。

　　琥珀和盒子執意要跟上我們，他們認為既然事情了解清楚，那只要請位有張大嘴巴的狼警告剩餘的南部灰狼們就可以放心。

　　我們幾乎沒有休息，但還是花了大半天才趕到北方。

　　「首先，」當我們在盒子的舊狐狸洞口前，我喘著氣指揮。「黛蜜跟琥珀一組，我、犬良和盒子一組，我們必須先通報暗嚎及毛掌事情的經過，接著集合回這兒。」

　　「集合時要帶其他人來嗎？」盒子問。

　　「如果是幫手和願意加入討論的人。」我回答。「狼王狼后能帶來當然是最好的。」

　　「所以我們要去找暗嚎，對吧？」犬良說道。

　　「不，我們得和毛掌交涉。」我露出一絲神秘的笑意。「琥珀及黛蜜才是向暗嚎通報的狼。」

　　「為什麼？」她很詫異。

　　「照著野魂說的做吧！」琥珀表示信任地微頜。

　　「妳別惹惱暗嚎就好。」犬良補充一句。

　　「你才要注意你的嘴！」我尾巴掃過他的臉，犬良又開始打噴嚏了。

　　我們討論完畢，趕緊繞到兩狼群的邊境上，各自分開後，我、犬良和盒子馬上直搗毛掌狼群的大本營。

　　「一個多月了，狼群的變化應該不會太大吧？」犬良嘴巴上是這麼說，語氣卻不是很肯定。

　　「誰知道呢？」我聳聳肩。

　　「你們想到哪裡去？」我們身後忽然傳來一陣低吼。

　　是毛掌！

　　但他的臉色顯然不太高興，甚至帶有一絲失落，毛髮有些凌亂，神情頗為蒼老。我想起暗嚎搶了毛掌的位置後，後者當時已經是中年狼了。

　　我現在是壯年者吧？唉，老了，對於一位四到五歲的狼來說。

　　「你們來這裡做什麼？」他又問一次。

　　「我還想問你幹嘛把自己弄得那麼可憐呢！」犬良嘀咕道。

　　毛掌依然聽到他說的話，但似乎不願多談，僅僅哼了一聲。

　　「我們是來找你的。」我回應。

　　「找我？」老狼歇斯底里地狂笑。「你是指找狼王吧？」

　　「難道狼王不是你……？」犬良語帶吃驚。

　　「早就退位了！至少沒被驅逐出去就不錯啦！」

　　我對此感到有些同情，先是被暗嚎逐離，又遭到一手建立的狼群拉下狼王的地位 。

　　「算了，就別提這件事。你們想見狼王可得說出一個令我滿意的原由。」他舔舔嘴。「再說，我可認得你們倆，正是你們上上次滿月攻擊我的狼。而牠……」他斜睨盒子一眼。

　　遲遲都沒開口的紅狐冷笑道（犬良一個月來也能大略聽懂狐狸話，這次由他翻譯）：「我們來這裡，部分原因是要交換條件。」

　　「條件是？」

　　「黛蜜。」

　　我和犬良不解地轉頭瞪著盒子，這不是他該說的吧！

　　「我們拿黛蜜當人質。如果不讓我們去和狼王對談，並且照我們的話做，後果就比失去黛蜜更不堪設想……」

　　「行了！行了！」他吼道，「這就讓你們去見狼王！你們這些來自暗嚎身邊的鬼靈精怪！」

　　盒子朝我們得意地眨眨眼。

　　「絕頂聰明。」犬良低聲暗罵：「這下暗嚎的狼群名譽又要打折了。」

　　毛掌帶著我們走進營地，處於陌生的地帶內，枝葉的陰影貌似對著我們張牙舞爪，一絲詭異的氣氛籠罩在森林中，似乎有許多灰狼正眨著眼睛，用琥珀色的眸子注視我們離開。

　　毛掌一臉自在，畢竟這是他的狼群，而且他的地位並沒有卑劣到哪裡去。

　　「細骨！」他喚道。頓時有隻母白狼朝我們跑來，她的身型嬌小，苗條而瘦長，但是臉部看起來跟黛蜜十分相像。

　　「細骨，這三位是野魂、犬良和……」

　　「那紅狐叫作盒子。」我說道。

　　「各位，她是細骨，也是黛蜜的媽媽。」

　　她的母親？我心裡暗想。但是黛蜜比她個頭大多了！

　　她就跟黛蜜本狼一樣神經質，初次見面便劈頭質問：「黛蜜呢？黛蜜在哪裡？」

　　「總之帶他們去見狼王。」毛掌吠道。「拜託妳，講話別又急又快，大家可受不了。」

　　細骨聞言，趕緊閉嘴，晃動尾巴示意我們跟上。

　　「狼王，我們有客人。」細骨讓我們進去狼王住的窩內。

　　「好，妳就退下吧。」一道聽來自負的嗓音傳來。

　　再深入洞內一點，就看見一名坐姿端莊的公狼由上往下的盯著我們瞧。

　　「新任的傢伙還真有威嚴。」盒子大聲地說。而我和犬良還必須拚命忍笑，因為那狼王還以為這狐狸在說什麼好話給他聽，坐的更挺了！

　　「我們是犬良、野魂和盒子。」犬良率先自我介紹。

　　「唉呀，真是失禮，讓客人先開口。我是刃牙。」他說，還露出那口白森森的利齒。

　　「你們為何要找我談？」

　　盒子和犬良對望後，一致看向我，希望我代表發言，一定有半成的理由是因為刃牙的牙齒太恐怖。

　　「這是急事，狼王。」我簡段地說。

　　「贖回黛蜜嗎？這我們直接搶回來就好了。」他驕傲地抬高下巴。

　　我嘆氣道：「我們只是為了進來才掰出這個原因的。實際的情況是……」

　　我盡可能長話短說，但不會影響到關於整體旅程的始末。

　　「原來如此。」刃牙若有所思。

　　「因此兩狼群一定要團結起來，排除仇恨，一同想辦法解決盜獵者進攻的問題。」

　　「但我憑什麼相信你們？」他狐疑地問。

　　「憑著黛蜜。」盒子說，犬良翻譯。

　　「好吧，但可別讓我知道是個調虎離山的幌子。」他警戒地說。

　　他下令一半的狼必須留守，另一半的狼要跟著我們去盒子的舊狐狸洞。

　　「走吧！」犬良興奮地吠叫。

　　這隊人馬來到集合點時，黛蜜、琥珀與一群狼早就在旁邊等候了。

　　眼尖的黛蜜一眼認出細骨，衝向她的母親，很高興能和她團聚。

　　雙方狼群仍然警備地相互對望，坐下時也是分成兩排對面坐著。

　　三灰狼、一土狼、一紅狐湊在一塊，低聲討論。

　　「他們沒有打算放下戒心。」盒子下了定論。

　　「也許該強迫他們做一些事。」琥珀說。

　　黛蜜一聽到此話，馬上行動。

　　「咳哼，」她用最悅耳的聲音吸引大家的注意力。「大家圍成一圈坐啊！別那麼彆扭嘛！現在正是彼此合作的時間，麻煩各位多多配合！」

　　有狼開始移動位置，但很多還是遲遲不服氣，繼續瞪著對方的狼。

　　「這是緊急事件！」犬良忍不住，怒吼一聲。

　　所有狼終於把頭轉過來面向我，盯著我那緊張的雙眸。

　　最後，暗嚎與晨雪站起身，坐到另一邊去，刃牙也是。

　　然後全部的狼都照著狼王狼后的腳步繞成圓圈圍坐，不管左右是不是自己狼群的狼。

　　「完畢。」盒子點點頭朝我說。「妳是代表。」

　　「好。」我嘆氣道，不厭其煩地再說一次旅程的故事。

　　「我們必須想辦法。」我結尾。「如果各位想活下去的話。」

　　「誰不想活下去的？」我聽到年輕氣盛的紅大喊。

　　「活下去！活下去！」他身邊的狼開始大喊。

　　一些狼警告性地露出牙齒，制止他們的起鬨。

　　我等到大家都靜下來時，才繼續開口：「這些盜獵者自成一個組織，脖子後有一個印記，看起來像是人類的眼睛，瞳孔內有一把槍。」

　　「槍是什麼？」來自刃牙狼群的一匹小狼問她媽媽，而後者表示不了解地搖頭。

　　「槍是一個長條的東西。」我聽到問題，盡量耐心地解釋，我猜這裡有八成狼不知道槍這種殺生工具。「中間有一條管口，可以把一種小丸子裝進去發射，打中你的話會讓你受傷，甚至死亡。這些盜獵者人人都有槍。」

　　那小狼似乎嚇著了，鑽到他母親懷裡。

　　「沒錯，槍很危險。然而，我們也不知道他們還會使出什麼花樣來。」我說。「所以我們現在要討論的是，你們要留在這誓死保衛家園，還是進行遷移，離開黃石公園？」

　　「當然是留在這兒！」許多較為年長的狼是這麼認為的。

　　「離開會比較好吧。」另一些狼就不這麼想。

　　「即使逃走，相信盜獵者還是能追蹤到我們。」烏岩指出一個觀點。

　　「面對面跟他們拚死決鬥會好嗎？」細骨懷疑地說。

　　「也許，我們可以邊打邊逃。」我聽到一隻幼狼小聲地建議。

　　是那位剛才問「槍是什麼？」的小狼。

　　他的點子感覺滿多的。

　　犬良注意到我盯著狼崽，便喚道：「嘿！小子！呃，我是說，小狼，請過來。對，就是你，很好，到這邊。」

　　「你叫什麼名字？」我輕聲問他。

　　「父之牙。」他抬頭瞄了我一眼，頭又馬上低下去。

　　父之牙？我第一個反應是望向刃牙。他似乎很不高興那隻小狼的表現。

　　「你爸爸是狼王嗎？」

　　「對……」他緊張地抿嘴，露出一排不是多麼鋒利的牙齒。

　　「他自認為兒子也該有那恐怖的尖牙利爪，才會給我取父之牙。」他以只有我能聽到的音量說話。「結果不是，而且他兒子還是個害羞兼膽小鬼。」

　　「我不認為你很害羞，或者膽小。相反的，」我說。「我覺得你很聰明。」

　　父之牙的神情顯然高興了些。

　　「我那老爸根本不在意我的專長，只想要我和他一樣！」他再度向我耳語。「剛才妳提到一隻灰狼死在陷阱和討論要留下還是離開的時候，我就想到，可以吸引他們的注意力，再讓那些盜獵者掉進我們做的陷阱。同時，我們也可以讓自己安然離開黃石公園而不被追蹤！」

　　「很好！」我讚許地點頭，讓他回到母親身邊。即使刃牙似乎很不悅。

　　不過他想的計畫還有漏洞，我們並不知道盜獵者會派出多少人，所以必須想個不計人數也有同樣效果的方法。

　　討論並沒有持續太久，結束會議後，狼群就各自找到自己的組別，或是三三兩兩的去執行他們的差事。

　　我們還有兩天。

　　如果準備工作差不多，我還想讓兩狼群順便在逃脫路線上移動幾公里呢！

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　「他們來了。」體態嬌小的細骨跑向我和盒子。「在空地那裡。」

　　飛毛腿、黛蜜、細骨以及一些跑的飛快的狼負責在較高點觀察、進行傳訊和傳送「錯誤訊息」給那些盜獵者。

　　他們根本不會想到有兩隻會寫字的犬科動物壓陣！

　　我和盒子是這次的領導人，負責在某個地勢高點上觀察全局。我們倆花了頗久的時間思考盜獵者會怎麼行動，還得找出一些能當紙張的材料，叼著兩隻筆開始寫字。

　　另外，為了防止獵犬以氣味找到我們，每隻狼都已經用各種方法完全把自己的味道掩蓋了。

　　其實每張紙的內容都會保留一些空格，當某種情況發生時，就填「錯誤訊息」進去空格內，再讓那些跑腿的狼送到盜獵者所經的路徑上。

　　「細骨，再去看看他們有多少人，帶了什麼來？」我告訴她，後者服從地點頭，轉身離去。

　　犬良、暗嚎與晨雪負責帶領一大群只要負責逃跑的狼，接收到一些信號，比如狼嚎時，他們就要判斷是要分組四散逃跑還是一夥兒行動。

　　刃牙帶頭領著護衛隊，這些狼大多都又高大又壯碩又兇猛又嗜血，他們主要在四周埋伏，如果發生什麼緊急狀況，這群敢死隊可以衝殺出來攻擊盜獵者。

　　過沒幾分鐘又有狼跑回來了，但這次是飛毛腿。

　　「細骨叫我來傳話。」他喘著氣說。「二十人左右，有六位不是盜獵者，而是公園管理的獵人。他們還帶了獵狗和獵鷹，加起來也有三十隻。每個獵手至少都有一到兩把獵槍，有些帶了幾個布包，目前並不清楚是什麼。」

　　「這陣容也還真龐大。」盒子嘆道。

　　「他們已經開始有動作。他們打算四散開來搜索。」他說。「還叫獵狗追蹤氣味，獵鷹搜尋目標。」

　　我有些不安。獵鷹可是種難纏的角色，比獵狗還煩。尤其在盜獵者手中更不用說了。

　　「你去跟護衛隊他們說，如果看到獵鷹，能想辦法『出其不意』地宰掉就宰掉，但一定要準確，抓不到就算了。如果失手且被發現，那他們自己就有危險。」我開口。「另外也順便警告一下犬良他們。」

　　盒子遞給他一疊紙。「開始傳訊，給那些盜獵者就好。」他說。

　　飛毛腿叼起紙張，立刻跑走，紙上的內容是：「把獵鷹叫回來，我們在西方疑似找到狼群。」

　　實際的情況是：率先逃跑的狼是往東北邊的方向前進。

　　傳訊的狼們立刻展開任務，每狼都悄悄地將紙張送到盜獵者面前。

　　過了約四十五分後，黛蜜匆匆趕向我們，告訴我們現在的情況……

　　「在西方疑似找到狼群？」那些分散各地的盜獵者感到很疑惑，但大部分都把獵鷹給召喚回來了。

　　此時，他們的獵犬突然發狂似地大聲吠叫，爪子抓耙著地面，緊張地咧開嘴，露出牙齒。

　　盜獵者們放開自己的獵狗，牠們不約而同地像隻箭矢一樣往西方衝去。

　　那些獵者所追尋的氣味，不過是我們的誘餌罷了，一大片有著濃厚狼氣味的草皮。

　　獵犬們集合在草皮上，十分困惑為何只有氣味，卻半點狼的蹤影也沒有。

　　「該死！」盜獵者們破口大罵。「這些狼知道我們要來！」

　　當他們正想離開時，整個草皮猛地塌陷下去，盜獵者與獵犬們來不及反應，全部跌下那超級大洞，不是摔的半身不遂，就是遭到狼們鋪設的尖細木樁與尖石刺成重傷，只有獵鷹能即時拍翅逃避。

　　我承認，這還滿殘忍的。但是想想這些人對我們做了些什麼吧。

　　其中一名盜獵者吃力地從褲子口袋內掏出紙筆，寫上一些字後，便召回他的獵鷹，要牠拿給任何沒掉進陷阱的獵人。

　　六名管理員獵人還在疑惑另外的成員（遺憾的是，他們只並不知道這些人是盜獵者）怎麼都消失不見時，獵鷹便捎來信息。

　　「他們中計，都受重傷。」其中一人正讀著內文。「要我們不管三七二十一啟動最後的手段，然後趕快來救他們。」

　　六名獵人把所有的獵鷹都叫來，並讓每隻獵鷹都抓著一個小布包。

　　「糟了。」當時我邊聽黛蜜說話，邊望著天空，數道飛翔的疾影竄過天際。

　　「黛蜜，」現在剩下六名傻乎乎的獵人、四隻狗和全部的獵鷹。「我要妳去把傳訊的狼和護衛隊帶回來這，我們也要趕快行動。」

　　等到他們集合好，我便下令要一起發出信號。可能會暴露行蹤，但得先警告犬良那一大隊。

　　四聲響亮地短嗥，代表要他們立刻分散逃走。

　　「快點，」盒子已經邁開步伐了。「快去找屬於你那一組的狼！護衛的護衛，傳訊的傳訊！」

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　和盒子就在此分開了。說不定是最後一次見面……

　　我這一小組是犬良、十五、父之牙、棘尾、毛掌、琥珀、橙與紫。

　　我們會合後並沒有說太多話，只趕著逃離公園而已。

　　總覺得有獵鷹在跟蹤我們。

　　離我們有幾百公尺遠的地點忽然傳來爆炸聲，緊接著是一串慘嗥，黑煙向上直竄，地面隆隆震動。

　　「他們有炸彈、他們有炸彈……」我喃喃自語，心情真的非常不安。竟然給那些獵鷹人人一包炸彈！

　　「野魂！」紫靠近我，抬頭望著天空。

　　黑壓壓的影子朝我們襲來，那獵鷹爪裡抓著一個布包。牠長嘯一聲，放開它，立即轉身飛走。

　　「快找掩護！」我嘶吼。

　　我叼起還呆愣在那兒的父之牙，滾到一處小空地。

　　「轟！！！」彈藥爆炸，雖然九條狼都成功躲避致命危險，但仍被震到數公尺外。

　　我輕輕放下父之牙，瞪著燃燒的火焰。

　　那獵鷹似乎很不高興沒有半條狼傷亡，在上空盤旋了一會，突然朝我和父之牙衝來！

　　「小心！」千鈞一髮之際，一道壯碩的身影張嘴咬向獵鷹，牠發出一聲哀鳴，隨後斷氣。

　　刃牙滿嘴都是羽毛，他呸掉那些東西後，對著我們喊：「你們沒事吧？」

　　「沒事。」我有些受到驚嚇。「你那一組人馬呢？」

　　刃牙目光黯淡下來。

　　「除了我以外，大家全炸死了。」

　　都……

　　黃、黛蜜和細骨都在那隊伍裡面啊！

　　「快點走吧。」毛掌要求我們加快速度。

　　我難過地搖搖頭。

　　「逃不掉。」我說出這句可怕的話。「我們失敗了。」

　　與此同時，又是一隻獵鷹飛向我們。

　　琥珀、棘尾和橙試圖干擾那猛禽，但牠俐落地躲開，然後……

　　鬆開爪子。

　　劇烈的爆炸、炙熱的火焰、痛苦的狼嗥……

　　「野仔！」犬良湊到我身旁。

　　我抬頭環視四周，烈火形成一圈火牆，把狼群隔離起來。

　　但是有個漏洞。

　　「快呀！」犬良用力頂我一下。

　　我卯足勁力，躍過火洞。下一秒火牆就封閉了。

　　我回頭盯著牆內的犬良。

　　他好像還想說些什麼，但濃煙嗆的他咳嗽連連，他只好深沉地望我一眼，接著消失在我的視線內。

　　「犬良！」

　　不見了，他不見了。正確來講，他死了。再明確一點，他們死了。

　　我自己好像被一股悲憤的火焰撕咬，灼熱、猛烈，甚至比被炸彈殺死的所有狼還痛苦。

　　我保證我會找到盜獵者的主謀，把盜獵者組織摸的一清二楚。

　　轉身離開，沒命似地奔跑，逃離這個鬼地方。

　　黃石公園的灰狼，正式滅絕。

----------


## 弦月

喔呵呵呵呵呵呵真的有烤犬良耶嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿（爽啥

這章真的有好吃的東西耶！
可是野仔居然沒便當好可憐妳都欺負她她都沒東西吃
話說，兩個狼群的狼好像比想像中的還要少？
還有妳怎麼可以這樣我才剛覺得父之牙很可愛說我要敲爆妳（咚咚咚咚咚咚咚咚咚
最後就祝福野仔盡早領便當（不對
是祝小伊默快點寫到我出場才對XDDDDD

嗯好棒父之牙復活了然後又死了
所以我敲妳是理所當然的了（咚咚咚咚咚咚咚咚咚

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

to 弦月餅
 :jcdragon-ahh:  :jcdragon-ahh:  :jcdragon-ahh: ((被敲
對呀我肚子好餓...
可是這樣父之牙比較好出場嘛~!
不然如果父之牙還活著的話就變成一隻大狼兒就不可愛囉
狼群其實很多，也有50隻以上，只是野仔不想寫到太多以至於搞混(嘎?

瘋狂飆出來的第十三章~!(天啊這次好像太快了(X
除了第一段和一些標點符號以外，幾乎全部都是用爪機打的~! :jcdragon-cool:  :jcdragon-crazy: 
不過這次比較平淡就是了OWO/
然後野仔開學得調適心情(以前都不用這樣的說... :jcdragon-QQ: 
---------------
　　冬季的寒氣伴著風雪飄落在一處針葉林內，積雪深厚的路面可以清楚看見任何痕跡。

　　某人類的鞋印踏出一條路，深入森林。

　　那人穿著厚重的雪衣褲，腳套雪靴，頭戴雪帽，原本寬大的體格看來更為笨重。他呼出白煙，就算穿那麼多也冷的直打哆嗦，臉紅的跟燒成火紅色木炭一樣。

　　他發現了一頭母馴鹿，正在雪地裡翻找著冬天剩餘的草苗，雙耳啪搭啪搭地動。

　　男子拿起手中預先準備好的獵槍，舉槍瞄準那頭母鹿……

　　「嘿。」

　　他嚇了一大跳，差點沒鬆手讓獵槍掉到雪地裡，當他回神過來時……

　　母鹿已經不見了，甚至連半點腳印都沒留下。

　　「真是詭異。」他嘟囔著。

　　他轉頭朝向聲音來源，打算惡狠狠地瞪那個發出聲響的人。

　　他自己內心其實很緊張，畢竟幾乎沒人來這裡，況且這兒是禁獵的，也就是說，這傢伙是盜獵者。

　　眼前的聲音製造者讓他更訝異。

　　那是個外觀約莫十八到二十三歲的女孩子。棕色的頭髮紮成馬尾，那雙大眼睛竟然是上藍下紫的漸層顏色。額上有個說不出是什麼的圓形橙色晶體，左右臉頰上還有紫暈。奇怪的是，她僅僅穿一件白色短袖搭著有許多口袋的黝黑背心，和一條灰色長褲而已。

　　她一派輕鬆地說：「天氣可真冷啊，大叔。」

　　「妳是誰？為什麼會在這裡？」盜獵者滿臉戒備地握緊獵槍。

　　「這可是我想問的問題呢，萬德勒。」她冷笑道。

　　「恕我問你個問題。」她又說。「你在獵殺動物的時候，喜歡直接了當，當場宰了牠們，還是讓牠們痛苦地慢慢致死呢？」

　　「妳在說什麼？我可不知道。」叫作萬德勒的男子連連倒退三步。

　　「你知道，先生。」

　　「其實不用問你，我自個兒也很清楚。」她還是一臉自在的模樣。「盜獵者萬德勒，你絕對會選第二個。」

　　少女的眼睛突然瞇成一條縫，目光變的十分銳利。

　　「就像這樣。」

　　她突如其來掏出一把手槍，往萬德勒的手臂射了一發子彈。

　　「什麼……」他還沒反應過來，頓時感到渾身無力，癱軟在地上，痙攣、抽搐。

　　「你真是個魔鬼，先生。」她冷冷地說道。「毫無理由的貪財、無情，靈魂早就被腐蝕的差不多了。」

　　「還有，剛才那隻母鹿是我變成的。」她慢條斯理地講話。「你保管的一些資料，我就順便拿走。」

　　「別……」萬德勒還想掙扎。「妳……誰……」

　　「我是非你所想的靈魂，」少女轉過身，化為一股空氣離去。但聲音仍然飄盪在空氣中。「伊默兒，或者野魂。」

　　就是我。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　二十世紀接近中期，美國的某家餐廳內。

　　「小姐，請問妳要點什麼？」

　　「兩杯熱檸檬紅茶，謝謝。」我說道。

　　第二次世界大戰才剛打完沒幾個月，這家餐廳是少數沒被波及到的幸運兒，又由於他們賣的餐點很多元，所以生意突然變得很好。

　　「那個……妳不冷嗎？」那服務生盯著我的臉和衣著瞧，想也知道他在納悶我的圖騰與雙眸的顏色，還有我那一身不是大雪天該穿的服裝。

　　「如果沒有事的話，我可以離開了吧？」

　　「嗯？喔！當然當然，不好意思！」他有些慌亂地說。

　　我聳聳肩，這種事又不是第一次。

　　我挑選一個較為角落且靠窗的位置，坐了下來，捏了捏兩頰苦笑道：「這圖騰有時候還真麻煩！」

　　我轉頭望向窗外，外頭大雪紛飛，每個人都全身包的緊緊的，好像北極熊。

　　這裡面溫暖多了，但我怕再被別人引來好奇與莫名其妙的眼光，所以默默地將雙眼顏色切換成咖啡色，又悄悄變出一件夾克與圍巾穿戴上。但要我將圖騰變不見？對不起，我辦不到。

　　我並不算是人類，但我曾經當過。

　　我是「非你所想」的靈魂。不過讓我解釋一下，也許就是「有你所想」的靈魂，或者「聽不太懂她在說什麼」的靈魂了。

　　不論目前是否生死，大家都有機會成為我這種靈魂而被挑選，但數量並不是很多。簡單來講，我們只是被獨立出來的一群靈魂。

　　除了一般鬼魂會做的事，譬如投胎、附身等等，我們還有辦法自由穿梭在陰影界，任何地方都行。另外還具有「變化」(就是在沒投胎、附身的情況下，可以自由變化自己，或是變出任何物體)的能力，也因此會自訂出一些「長相」方便認出誰是誰，不過主要還是以圖騰辨識。靈魂也並非什麼都會，有些事仍然要靠學習而來。

　　圖騰又是什麼？每個成為非你所想的靈魂一員都會領到屬於自己的圖騰，多半是自己想一想就蹦出來的。但是像投胎和附身就不會出現了。

　　我將目光放回服務生剛端上的兩杯檸檬紅茶，一杯是給我喝的，另一杯是給位待會要會面的朋友。

　　幾年前，我結束了在黃石公園當灰狼的一生，由於長期奔波所以疲憊致死。因為我向犬良承諾過，也自己對狼群、遭到盜獵者迫害的動物發誓，我要搞清楚那盜獵者組織一切有用的資料，替他們報仇。

　餐廳的前門被打開，門上的風鈴叮噹作響，一陣寒風灌進來，讓許多客人縮了縮身子。

　　一位留著金色長髮，綁著一條髮辮的女孩進來後，趕緊關上門，用雙水藍色的眼睛掃視餐廳，其實她也故意穿的很厚，目的跟我差不多，並不想引人注意。她看見了我，便拉張椅子坐到我身邊。

　　「我遲到了嗎？」她問。

　　「正好準時呢！艾珍。我替妳買了檸檬紅茶。」

　　「謝啦。」她拿起杯子啜飲一口。

　　艾珍是我的死黨，和我一同選上非你所想的靈魂種，她的圖騰是繞在脖頸上一圈的紅色環帶，今天要碰面的就是她。

　　「所以，妳現在可安好？」她問。

　　「警方目前半點頭緒也沒有。」我半開玩笑地說。「有時候我還真想告訴他們就別找兇手，看他們那麼累，我還很不好意思！」

　　「但是各家報紙都在報導這件案子。」她指了指周遭的人。「大家都知道這起『離奇』兇殺案了。」

　　她自己也拿份報紙給我看。

　　在針葉林禁獵區的管理員於早上巡邏時發現一名屍體。死者為喬治‧萬德勒，法醫判定他於清晨死去，死因是遭到他人射擊含致命毒液的子彈，當場毒發身亡。

　　萬德勒被發現攜帶獵槍，推測為盜獵者，但是管理員從登記名單上都沒有看到可疑的人進去禁獵區。到底是誰會殺害他呢？有些人推測他有同夥與他一起盜獵，之後大吵一架，對方就將萬德勒殺死，所以兇手也沒有登記進入禁獵區。

　　調查人員表示，這起謀殺可能與之前許多疑似也是盜獵者的人遭到殺害有關，兇手可能是同一人，正進一步釐清當中，對於任何未經證實的事情，他們語帶保留，並對記者問的問題回答的十分保守。

　　「哈！」我冷冷一笑。

　　「妳確定沒問題？」艾珍狐疑地問。「妳殺盜獵者殺那麼多？」

　　「我也不想這樣做啊！妳還真以為我喜歡殺人？」我無奈地說。「如果讓警方抓到那一群盜獵者，頂多把他們關進牢裡十幾年，罰筆巨款就了事了！」

　　「而且他們不是合法的獵人，這些人除了想錢，還是想錢，其他的都不管，他們靈魂根本所剩無幾。」我將報紙放到一邊，十指交扣。「艾珍，他們是另類殺人魔。」

　　「而且我不會亂殺，我只想把一些已經確定沒救的盜獵者宰掉。」我說道。那些動物比他們還痛苦。」

　　她回應：「我並不反對妳那些事啦……但妳如果又失控，可不好。」

　　「放心。」我邊喝茶邊說。

　　我曾經受到一個麻煩的詛咒腐化，變得悲憤、冷酷、墮落，後來歷經了不少事才把它壓抑住。雖然靈魂種的朋友們都確定詛咒已經消失，但若不小心還是會有後遺症。

　　有將近兩分鐘我們都沒說話，只是靜靜望著窗外的街道、人類和冬天的景色。

　　「對了，伊默兒。」

　　「嗯？」

　　「我有東西要給妳看。」

　　她吹了一聲口哨，窗外有隻棕褐色的幼狼忽然冒出草叢，甚至直接穿過窗戶跑到我們桌上，他繞著桌子邊緣小跑步，接著坐在兩杯茶之間，湛藍的眼睛來回打量我們。

　　「艾珍姐，妳說野魂呢？」他用稚嫩的童音哼道。

　　「不就在妳面前嗎？」她摸摸那小子的頭，以灰狼語小聲吠道。

　　「父之牙。」我小聲地說，望著艾珍，眼裡流露出驚喜。

　　「艾珍姐，妳說帶我來就可以看到野魂的！」父之牙哇哇大叫。

　　我們轉過頭望著整間餐廳，沒有人看到父之牙。倒是我們低聲狼吠的舉動引來他人注意。

　　「他們看不見我？」他偏著腦袋問。

　　「噓，這裡不方便多說。」我食指放在唇上，「艾珍，我們到外面講。」

　　兩靈魂舉杯將茶趕緊喝完，艾珍便拎著父之牙走出餐廳外，我們走在寒冷飄雪的街道上，拐過數條巷子，約莫十五分鐘後，來到一個無人的廢墟空地。

　　這一塊地遭到柵欄圍起，我和艾珍得翻牆，父之牙卻直接穿了過去，我們鑽進廢墟內，聽說以前這裡是棟小房子，而廢墟的主人現在可是大盤商。

　　「這兒灰塵也真多。」艾珍咳嗽道。

　　我手一揚，塵埃便掃落到別的地方去，讓出一個沒灰塵的小地。

　　我們才剛盤腿坐下，父之牙便嚷嚷著：「那野魂姐在哪裡？」

　　「麻煩你把我額頭和臉頰上的圖騰去掉。」我來回環視著周遭避免有人偷窺，這才化為我當時在黃石公園生活的灰狼長相，希望父之牙能認出我。

　　他的確能認出來。

　　「野魂姐！」他咕嚕叫著，高興地撲向我。

　　「聽著，父之牙。」我將我能解釋的，包括非你所想的靈魂、我的整體身世等等都告訴他，還變成人型證明給他看。

　　「那我是『非你所想』的靈魂嗎？」他問。

　　「並不是。我說。你已經死了。已經處於另外一個空間，所以他們看不到你。基本上，你可能得當一隻小狼好一段時間了。」

　　「喔。」他嘆口氣。「難怪我都長不大。」

　　「那只是外觀而已。」我安慰他，接著望向艾珍。「妳到底是怎麼找到他的？」

　　「這……」她似乎非常不確定要不要講述。

　　「就照妳說的做。」她過了一會才說道。「走進狼群的亡靈世界，尋找妳那些伙伴，不管誰都好，偏偏兩個狼群裡，只有父之牙想過來。」

　　「這小子也真機靈。」她道（我和艾珍大部分都以人話溝通，不過現在因父之牙在場就用狼語了）。「我說野魂想見你，他才願意跟我走。」

　　「他們都不來？連犬良也是？」我感到很失望、驚訝、不解。

　　「可能那邊環境太舒服了。沒有什麼狼想找盜獵者抱仇，甚至還有狼感謝他們！」

　　「感謝？」我瞪圓了雙眼。那我做了這些事，到底是要幹嘛？這表示我該收手囉？

　　「野魂姐，」父之牙看穿了我的心思。「妳知道妳在做什麼對不對？妳還是得找盜獵者，因為有許多動物，他們並不喜歡這樣被盜獵者對待。」

　　我眨眨眼。

　　「還有犬良他……」他不等我回答就想開口，但看到艾珍一閃而過的眼神便止住嘴。

　　「他怎麼樣？」我問。

　　艾珍瞥了我一眼，沒有回應。

　　「他跟黛蜜不是卡在青壯年的外表嗎？」父之牙小聲哼道。「反正死後的他們也生不出小孩，所以就交往了。」

　　「父之牙！」艾珍叫道。他不好意思地吐吐舌頭。

　　我表示了解地微頷。

　　「那恭喜他們呀。」我輕笑道。

　　犬良終究是要和黛蜜在一塊的……我和犬良的感情只能說是乾兄妹。

　　「妳還好嗎？」艾珍拍了拍我的肩膀。父之牙關懷性地舔我的臉。

　　「嗯。」我應一聲。

　　「妳一直都有克萊登嘛！開心點。」艾珍嘻笑道。

　　「我和他才不是情侶！」我一腳猛地踹向她小腿。

　　至於克萊登是誰？以後再說。

　　當艾珍還在揉她的脛骨時，我便將上次在殺死萬德勒後竊來的資料拿出，我已經讀過，但希望能和他們討論一下。

　　這是一個牛皮紙資料夾，由數個密碼鎖保護（對我來說卻極度容易撬開），資料夾封面上寫著只有他才能開啟，違者處死。我們已經死了，所以也不必怕這警告。

　　內部資料包含了一份盜獵者組織的所有會員名單，一份他們所有的據點，還有本帳簿。

　　聽起來頗少，但內容實在很多。

　　光是組織的會員名單，每人的資料都寫的一清二楚，甚至包括該會員是自願加入組織還是遭到威脅利誘。而所有的據點列表列出所有他們聚會、狩獵營地等等地點，帳簿上寫下捕捉到的獵物，賣給了誰，又買些什麼槍枝等等狩獵工具，還有每個項目的負責人。

　　「看看這些據點！」艾珍翻閱著資料驚呼。「還有會員名單！真是詳細！」

　　「名單可能全部都有，但據點不一定會全部透露在這疊紙上。」我指出自己的看法。

　　這些都是可靠的資料……在殺人方面。

　　我的目的主要是找到他們老大，並阻止這個盜獵者集團繼續經營下去，還得讓這些資料公諸於世，能把所有盜獵者都抓到當然是最好的。

　　然而，盜獵的行為並不會因此停止，宣導也未必能達到效果。如果是逼不得已才這樣做倒也還好，但我真不懂為何處處都是那種貪財性的盜獵（這不僅僅涵蓋獵殺動物）！難道一定得修改法規大家才會乖乖聽話？說不定連法律都沒用！

　　「野魂姐，那是什麼？」父之牙用尾巴指著掉在地上的一張黃色卡紙，也許是原本夾在資料夾的標籤，遭到開啟所以滑落的。

　　我撿起它，上方有行字，以書寫體寫著：請將本資料夾交至華恩街４７５巷，只要你不打開資料夾，將有筆獎賞等著你。

　　「艾珍、父之牙，」我盯著那字卡說。「看來我們得去那兒一趟了。」

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

以後改用十個等號做分隔線好了?OWO
這章好少...(對我來說)
 :jcdragon-yawn: 
QwQ/((孤零零
==========
　　我們事先另行複印了兩份資料夾的內容物，一份已經交給聯邦情報組織處理，他們也答應會保密，那些還沒有到無可救藥程度的盜獵者遲早要被抓到，不過我們還是決定去華恩街４７５巷冒險。

　　艾珍是個「多彩的」活潑女孩，情況允許下，她常讓自己外觀能有各種顏色，認為越多色彩越好，因此她動不動就會切換膚色、毛色、瞳色等等。

　　我嗎？其實我也喜歡那樣變來變去，一開始會覺得很好玩，久而久之沒那種閒情逸致，就會幫各種型態自行定下長相，即使隨時都可以變化外表。

　　此時還是人型態的我們倆（變成鳥類很快就到了，問題是父之牙跟不上；若化為路上動物型態，請問你看到兩隻狗或貓叼著資料夾大喇喇地走在街上不會覺得奇怪嗎？），和父之牙前往該地址的路中，看到不少仍無家可歸的民眾縮在角落，而一些工作人員在整理之前遭到空襲的廢墟，戰爭就是這麼可怕，即使已經結束第二次世界大戰。

　　一棟看來突兀的大樓豎立在沉悶的下雪天中，此時我們差不多來到地址附近，第一個反應當然是往那建築物走去。

　　不少穿著雪衣的人們出入門口，幾位應該是管理員的人站在大門兩側，許多扇巨型窗戶因為冰冷的天氣而結了一層霜。

　　「華恩街……４７５巷。」艾珍念出大樓一旁的掛牌。「就是這裡。」

　　「這房子那麼高，人那麼多，我們要怎麼找人啊？」父之牙瞪著大樓。

　　「只好進去看看囉。」我說。

　　當我們跟著人群步入建築物內，一隻棕色虎斑公貓從大樓四周的樹叢間走出，牠背上有貌似是一種圖騰的黑色紋路，眨著帶有灰、黃、綠三種顏色混合的雙眸，自顧自地咕噥幾句，便再度沒入樹叢內。

　　內部是一個百貨公司，但原有的專櫃似乎都暫時關門，一樓的化妝品區代替成供給物資的場所，不少人聚集在此，場面有些擁擠。

　　「我們先去櫃檯好了。」我說。

　　父之牙當場穿過不少雙人類的腳，我和艾珍卻必須鑽過他們到處尋覓。

　　「在那！」小狼嗥叫一聲，就再度沒入人群當中。

　　跟上他是一件難事，因為對父之牙來說，根本沒有擠人的環境，反而是一個大空間。

　　好不容易，我才找到父之牙在服務櫃台等我們，隨後是氣喘噓噓的艾珍。

　　「你就不能慢一點？」艾珍抱怨道。

　　「對不起嘛。」幼狼吐吐舌頭。

　　「您好，請問有需要什麼協助嗎？」櫃檯有三位小姐，其中短髮的那位用嬌滴滴的聲音問。

　　我從背心內側掏出資料夾遞給她並說道：「我們是為這個而來的。」

　　她先是看看封面，露出認為警告內容很可笑的表情，接著瞥見那張黃色卡紙，便將資料夾還給我們。「麻煩到七樓一號會客室等待，我待會去叫老闆來。」向她道謝後，我們趕往該地點。

　　七樓的人就沒有剛才那麼多了。這使我們不需多久就到了一號會客室。

　　進去等待的時間，只見父之牙不停地在沙發上蹦來蹦去，一下在地上打滾，一下又讓自己卡在家具裡面，露出一顆頭來。

　　我和艾珍頓時變了張臉，五官完全換掉，她還把頭髮縮短。

　　艾珍托著下巴呆呆地直視前方，我想她和我都在思考吧。

　　不知道我們要會面的人是誰，這個老闆是不是真的乃盜獵者組織老大，又或者他是個毫不知情的無辜者，我只知道我肯定要說一堆謊。

　　就在陷入沉思不知多久時，會客室的門毫無預警地被推開，進來的是位穿戴整齊，相貌還算英挺，有著微白的金棕頭髮和一雙冰藍色的眼眸，大概４０～４５歲的中年男子。

　　「立福先生，您好。」艾珍打招呼。

　　竟然是無‧立福先生，一位有名的企業家、大盤商，他也是慈善家，不過他有經營這家百貨公司倒是讓我頗為訝異。

　　「兩位好。妳們應該知道我是誰了。」他和我們握了握手，坐在對面的沙發上。「請問尊姓大名？」

　　「可可‧賈伯斯。」我說。謊言一號。

　　「凱瑟琳‧華森。」艾珍很有默契地接話。

　　「聽說你們帶了份東西給我？」

　　我再度拿出資料夾，遞給他。

　　「嗯，看來沒有打開過。」他半開玩笑地檢查一下資料夾，隨後笑著：「妳們不覺得這個封面內容很有趣嗎？寫這篇內容的人感覺很幼稚呢！」

　　「啊，嗯。」「凱瑟琳」隨便應道。

　　「請問一樓那裡在做……」我問。

　　「啊，只是小小的救濟，沒什麼大不了。」他微笑道。「然後，可以請那隻幼狼別再亂跑了嗎？」

　　「什麼幼狼？」我強迫自己不去注意那頑皮的父之牙，假裝成普通人。

　　「沒事。」無聳聳肩，這讓小狼樂了，立刻搗蛋性地衝到男子面前扮鬼臉。

　　但他看的到一隻死去的狼，代表他看的到鬼魂，也就表示……

　　我不必把話說的太清楚。

　　「那我們切入正題吧！」他也盡量不去理會，將資料夾放至茶几上。

　　「你知道這份資料夾的內容嗎？」艾珍故作好奇地問。「為什麼封面要寫警告？」

　　「坦白講，我也不知道。」他一臉誠懇。「說不定我不該打開呢！」

　　「那為何是給你？顯然有人刻意要送來。」她表露出疑惑。

　　對方搖頭表示不解。

　　「倒是妳們怎麼發現這份資料夾？」他反問過來，揚起眉毛。

　　如果他是盜獵者首腦，可能知道萬德勒有保管資料夾，所以一定會懷疑為何資料會在我們手上；若他不是，可能會懷疑我們是這份資料夾的始作俑者，還會罵我們要撈他錢。

　　「我們……在雪地裡撿到的。」我又趕緊補充：「有人著急地想帶走它，結果掉在路上，被我們看到了。」

　　「這樣啊。」他若有所思，獨自嘀咕。「那喬治一定是……」

　　「說到喬治，立福先生，請問你對那件最近鬧很大的兇殺案的看法是什麼？」艾珍問，盡力讓聲音聽起來只是隨口問問而已。

　　聞言，他神情變得頗為嚴肅，「很不幸，非常不幸。雖然萬德勒是盜獵者，但也是個人，我認為兇手實在不該殺他。」

　　是喔，是喔，我真想翻白眼。

　　「雖然不知道這個送來資料夾的搗蛋鬼是誰，不過既然黃色字條上都那麼說了，給點獎賞也無妨。」他笑道。「那麼兩位想要什麼？」

　　我和艾珍對望一眼。

　　「來點去東方旅遊所花的旅費錢如何？」我問。

　　「好啊，如果各位還需要我的幫忙，歡迎隨時提出。」無‧立福友善地遞給我們一張名片。

　　獎勵確認領到後，我們便離開了這家百貨公司。

　　「天啊，根本聽不出來他是在說謊還是實話！」我懊惱地說。

　　「他看起來是個好人。」艾珍說道。

　　「那可不一定。」父之牙低哼。

　　「反正，伊默兒，」她指了指周遭的路人，「我想妳的確抓到了不少盜獵者。」

　　數公尺外有人在閱讀報紙，不時皺了皺眉，有人圍成一塊，激烈地談論。

　　「你聽說了嗎？ＦＢＩ竟然在禁獵區裡面抓到一大票盜獵者！」

　　「我哥還在盜獵者裡面！他有犯罪我都不知道！」

　　「可是好莫名其妙，怎麼會突然就冒出盜獵者組織？」

　　「可能有人通風報信吧！」

　　「那之前的那個萬德勒……」

　　我將注意力放回我們身上。

　　「是呀。」我淡淡地回應艾珍。

　　即使做到這種地步，我卻還不滿意。

　　我還沒要到最後的答案。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　我暫時和艾珍分離，她打算帶著父之牙去逛逛非你所想靈魂種的世界。

　　兩星期後，我心血來潮，帶著資料夾，走回那曾經是有棟小房子的廢墟。

　　我並沒有交給警方或是無‧立福真的檔案夾。

　　出於某種直覺，我悄悄地保管它。

　　我在房屋廢墟裡找了一個角落的位置，將灰塵清到旁邊，再把資料夾放在地上。

　　重新打開它，把內容物拿出來，翻閱一遍又一遍，過了一小時，仍找不到什麼端倪。

　　我把資料夾隨手翻到封面，怒視著那行警告。

　　「只有『他』才能開啟，違者處死。」

　　一時無聊，用手指劃過每字的筆劃，無奈地嘆口氣。

　　是我的想像，還是那字句剛才閃了一下？

　　我開始收拾資料，想把它們塞回牛皮紙檔案夾裡面。

　　不料，資料夾封面的警告流出大量的墨水，烏黑的液體滴落到地板上，自動朝一個大黑水珠靠攏，接著變得黏稠，最後靜止不動。

　　我撿起半固態半液態的漆黑色物體，捏起來時軟時硬，形狀不規則，活像個鼻涕蟲玩具。

　　奇怪的小東西。我想。

　　它突然發出子彈上膛的聲音。

　　喔不，並不是鼻涕蟲玩具弄的聲響。我回頭一看。

　　一名人影站在廢墟入口。

　　金棕色的頭髮微微發白，冰藍的眼珠顯出冷冽殘酷，一張４０～４５的面孔。

　　「妳以為自己在做什麼，小妞？」無‧立福冷笑道。

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

我瞪大雙眼，混雜著驚愕與茫然地注視他。雖然經常碰上這樣的情況，我還是不確定子彈打不打的中靈魂。

　　為什麼他在這？他怎麼會來？

　　「妳是誰？」無再問了一次，作勢要扣下板機。

　　「我是……伊默兒。」這回我可懶得撒謊。

　　「啊，伊默兒。」他微微偏頭，也許他在思考可可‧賈伯斯和凱瑟琳‧華森和我有沒有關聯。隨後是一陣帶著些許歉意的輕笑，他放下槍枝，說：「真是抱歉啊，小妞，我似乎嚇到妳了。」

　　我聳聳肩，然後問道：「您是無‧立福嗎？那個大名鼎鼎的企業家？」藉此瞞過他我們其實不只一次面對面的事實。

　　「沒錯。」他又補上一句，「妳知道，這裡是我成名、致富錢所待的小住所。」

　　「所以那個傳聞指的大型企業家就是指你。」我分析。他點頭。

　　短暫的靜默。

　　「妳手裡拿的東西，觸發了我的警報系統。」他又開口，將左手掌伸出來。「麻煩妳給我。那是我重要的物品。」

　　「這種鼻涕蟲玩具有那麼重要？」

　　「這是商業機密。」對方用一種冷靜的微笑回應。

　　「不然妳就要倒大楣了。」只是遲疑那麼一下，無就突然重新舉槍，仍帶著微笑威脅道。

　　我慢慢地將握著鼻涕蟲玩具的手伸出，邊釐清思緒。

　　假資料夾，他不要。真資料夾，看來他也不要。黑呼呼的東西，他卻執意要。若不是這麼了解資料夾的人，怎麼可能知道假的資料夾變不出鼻涕蟲玩具？

　　「不。」我迅速把手縮回去，將它握緊，手臂移到胸前。

　　「不要是嗎？」他略顯驚訝，接著緩緩點頭。「那我只好這樣辦，妳逼我的。」

　　他拍拍雙手，五位全副武裝，帶著看不見眼睛的頭盔闖進廢墟，二話不說立刻朝我開槍。

　　我及時蹲伏閃過，沒有歇息幾秒，槍械射擊的巨響讓我不得不縮成灰松鼠鑽進廢墟（順手偷偷把鼻涕蟲玩具丟到遠方）。

　　有人朝我躲進的廢墟內擲武器，它們擊打在石塊上，震動和塵埃迫使我離開，只得利用速度逃走，卻看見他們圍堵過來。

　　「不要下手那麼快嘛，先生。難道不能慢慢說？」（我讓分貝維持在六十，這樣他們才聽的清楚一隻松鼠在說人話）我攀爬上其中一位武裝人員的肩上，一發子彈射來，立刻閃過，正好打進武裝人員的脖子，他踉蹌幾步，便跌倒在地，沒了氣息，於是我再度鑽進廢墟中。

　　「在我看見妳變成松鼠的剎那間，我立刻明白過來了。」他火大地搜尋我，一邊低吼。「妳會變身，這還是我頭一次看到有人會。妳臉上有著那幾個標記，所以上次的可可‧賈伯斯和凱瑟琳‧華森一定是妳和妳的同夥變的！所以妳們因為懷疑我才給我假資料夾！」

　　「對啦，對啦。」我躲過一塊因人員射擊中天花板而墜落的「巨石」（在人類眼中應該是碎石而已）。「你猜中了，而我也是殺害萬德勒和其他盜獵者的兇手。而你，我可不認定你是那個慈善心腸的無‧立福，你可是盜獵者組織的老大？」

　　「哈！正是！正是！」他狂笑道。

　　「那你為什麼要成立盜獵者組織？」我質問。「為什麼卻這麼愛幫人？為什麼要這樣？」

　　「看來親愛的說故事時間又到了。」他裝模作樣地嘆口氣。然而武裝人員仍然沒有停止攻擊，所以我還是在躲躲藏藏。

　　「請容許我說，時間發生在數百年前。一群青面獠牙的猛獸──我甚至懷疑他們並不來自地球──這群怪物莫名出現在我住的地方，牠們催毀村莊房舍，吃掉我的家人，當時的我只是個小伙子，村莊本身就很偏僻，而且只有我存活，在荒蕪的街道，又餓又渴，像現在的難民那樣。」

　　老天。真慘。

　　「從此以後，我對動物一直很反感，甚至可以說是怨恨，我一看到牠們就殺，而這也幫我賺到了不少伙食。」

　　同情心馬上轉移到那些無辜的生命，這種作法太令我毛骨悚然。

　　「我的行為從此變得像魔鬼。不知為何，我發現我可以活上上百年，也不會衰老，於是我成立盜獵者組織，獵捕那些野獸，一方面報復，一方面養活盜獵者，我也讓他們潛伏在我開的百貨公司或其他地方，也救濟某些難民，我投資不少企業，我賄賂警察，我變的十分富有……一切是那麼的穩定。」

　　「那席考柏呢？他在哪？」我問。

　　「噢，妳竟然知道他？」他滿不在乎地說。「多可惜啊，在他叛變的一星期後，我找個人將他暗殺了。」

　　我暗自倒抽一口氣。

　　「不重要、不重要。」他用一種安慰的口吻說。「盜獵者組織，很遺憾的，對我來說，僅僅是個幌子。」

　　幌子？

　　盜獵者正宗老大說世界第一大盜獵組織只是個幌子？

　　「妳知道，重複做差不多的事是會感到無趣的。而我曾聽過一個鮮少人相信的傳說，簡單來講，就是在另一個空間有屬於你的角色，你就是他，他就是你。

　　是那本書，《人與獸》的最終章的結語！

　　「根據那故事，我花費多年研究才得出結果，不過它有一些說法是錯的，我想這些就不必和妳解釋了。我向一家化學廠商訂造鑰匙前身，最後在某個文件裡設置一個可當鑰匙的機關，讓廠商找人送來，也就是萬德勒，而它必須在成為鑰匙前，還要再加一點材料進去。

　　「讓鑰匙出現的材料，必須夠凶猛，夠火爆，但又不失友善性與機警。

　　「只要製造出那把鑰匙，我就可以進去大肆挖寶，至於寶物到底有什麼……誰知道呢？」他讓自己再狂笑個幾聲。

　　「不能這樣！」天曉得他進去那種空間後會發生什麼恐怖大事？「那毫無意義！」

　　「那妳殺了那些盜獵者，又能改變什麼？」他反問。「盜獵者還是存在，就算妳把他們殺光，新的盜獵者又會出現，這妳要怎麼解釋？」

　　「那是……」我接不上話，我也是為了犬良他們報仇，無和我都是報復心態，我能說什麼？

　　「喂，小妞，解釋啊，我完全聽不到妳的聲音。」

　　我變回人型，直視著無。三位武裝人員朝我開槍，我建立起一道防護磁場擋住。

　　「我沒有解釋。」我說。「我沒有。」

　　我真的沒有所謂的解釋，再多說也只是找藉口。

　　「沒有？」他爆出一聲冷哼，緊接著便是譏笑。

　　「妳和我，同樣都曾愛過自己的家人，同樣都想復仇，同樣都殺過生，但我和妳最大的差別就是：我很清楚地知道自己在做什麼，而妳卻毫無信心。」

　　「而我和你更大的差別，是因為我現在還有一次機會阻止那件事發生。」我說，下一秒便將變出的刀子抵在他喉嚨上。

　　無‧立福揚起眉毛，毫無懼色，他嘴角微微上揚道：「我們才不過講沒幾句話而已，就要說再見啦？」

　　「我再重複一次：鑰匙交出來。」

　　「甭想。」我淡淡地說。「我要毀了它。」


　　他一把掐住我的脖頸，咬牙切齒地嘶聲說話。「我耗費世紀之久時所發明的鑰匙，怎麼能毀在妳手裡？妳實在是……」

　　不等他把話說完，小刀一揮，利刃劃破皮膚，噴出深紅的血柱，血腥味瀰漫在廢墟中。他雙膝癱軟跪倒，手無力垂下，往側邊倒了下去，而我瞥見他擠出可怕的笑容。

　　不要笑我！我全身僵住。

　　我回過頭來，廢墟還在，但武裝人員消失了，還冒出一大群無‧立福，各個擺起嘲諷的臉色，發出冷笑。

　　整個廢墟都是。

　　「住手！」讓我心碎、恐懼、難過的，能讓我登時無力、敗壞的笑聲……「住手！！！」我摀住雙耳，但是它們就像銳箭貫穿一切，我掙扎著要逃開，卻動彈不得……

　　糟糕。

　　我是誰？我記不起來！

　　「伊默兒！」一個聲音從雜亂的冷笑中竄出頭。「伊默兒！」

　　你在叫誰？我似乎能從無‧立福人群堆中看到一件武裝人員的衣服，從中鑽出一隻棕色虎斑貓，他喵道：「伊默兒！」隨即沒入人海。

　　「哈哈哈哈……」無‧立福們笑著。

　　「伊默兒！」那隻貓高喊。


　　「停下來……」我哀鳴。

　　此時虎斑貓奔向我。卻在靠近的那一剎那變成無‧立福，並且冷笑。

　　我感覺到炙熱的血液在全身擴散開來，壓抑的感受再也受不了半點折磨。

　　我一拳狠狠揍在由虎斑貓變的立福胸膛上，不管他怎麼大叫「伊默兒」，我兩臂一伸，手掌張開，烈火夾帶著黑暗襲捲廢墟，沒幾秒便被火舌包覆，炸裂、燃燒，濃煙從發狂的火焰中竄出，尖叫著衝向天外，它們占據廢墟與天空，與烈燄重組。我喘著氣，驚魂未定地盯著火與煙，除此之外什麼也看不到，冷笑的無‧立福因此消失不見。

　　我渴望這樣就能結束夢魘。

　　問題是，我察覺到還有最後一位立福，就站在我面前，由濃煙阻隔。

　　我發出一聲絕望的怒號，我得宰了他。

　　於是我變為一隻銀灰獅子，朝前撲去。

　　「伊默兒！！！」

　　有那麼幾秒鐘，我認為這個聲音非常熟悉，眼前不是無‧立福，而是個頗為帥氣的少年。他在叫我的名字。

　　我們雙雙跌倒在塵埃裡，我兩爪用力按住他的肩膀，隱隱約約可以看見他面目驚恐、蒼白，「住手……妳住手。」

　　我試著恢復記憶。

　　然而我忘記滅火與製氧，以至於氧氣不足，又或者體力消耗太過，我覺得自己會窒息而死。

　　畫面突然一片黑。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　我倏地醒來，茫然地眨眼，不過意識清醒，知道自己還是獅子的模樣，我怕躺在這會被發現，於是趕緊變成人類。

　　「克萊登。」我輕聲說。

　　虎斑貓是克萊登！我剛才攻擊的是克萊登！我要找到他……

　　首要的動作就是站起來，我撐起身軀，跌跌撞撞地嘗試站穩腳步。顯然我還是有些暈眩，一個不平衡又摔倒，我怒視著地板。

　　嗯……這是地板嗎？

　　赫然發現我並不在廢墟中了，四周的色彩霧茫茫，我不完全是在地上，也不完全是飄在空中。

　　我剛才明明還站在廢墟裡，和無‧立福對話，殺掉他，最後放把火把那鬼地方燒了，應該有連帶將武裝人員燒死。

　　還有別的。在殺他之前我說什麼？沒記錯的話，我說我把鑰匙毀了。實際上我只是拋走而已，但在那場大火後應該真的被摧毀吧？還有克萊登呢？

　　這些問題搞的我頭疼。我決定先面對現況，弄懂自己身在何處。

　　事實上，我過沒幾秒就了解了。從那種冷靜、沉穩的氣息看來，我分明不在地球上，倒是處在一個空間，而且隸屬於他人。

　　「醒了？」我身後傳來熟悉的聲音，如同此空間一樣鎮定。

　　「克萊登！」我認出他來，回過頭，一隻棕色虎斑貓，背後有著黑色圖騰，眨著灰黃綠的眼眸。

　　他盯著我好一會兒。隨後變成人型，走近我身邊，我感到一陣無形的重量壓迫，天曉得那是什麼。

　　「妳剛才失控。」他平靜地說，我看不出他的表情是否帶有譴責意味。

　　我臉色沉了下來，「我知道。」

　　「要聽後來發生什麼嗎？」

　　「不管怎樣都得知道吧？」

　　他簡短地表示，他打從我和艾珍進去百貨公司開始就悄悄地跟隨我們，假扮成武裝人員混進來廢墟，我昏過去的那段時間裡，他先滅火（這用不著幾秒鐘），再把我急救回來，以短時間清理掉廢墟內的灰燼、屍體，最後讓廢墟回到原本的樣子，彷彿什麼都沒發生過的收尾。

　　「就這樣？」我想到和無‧立福的對話，心像被針扎的刺痛。

　　「不然要怎樣？」他理所當然。

　　「我幾乎殺了你欸！」我難過地說。非你所想的靈魂是可以被殺的，死了以後，只能活在別人的記憶裡，再也回不來了。

　　「但我沒事，好嗎？」他雙手抓住我的兩臂，認真地回應。冷靜的臉上突然出現一絲擔憂的神色，「我應該擔心妳才對。」

　　「我沒什麼好擔心的。」事實顯然不是這樣。

　　「妳那些殺生的所作所為，妳失控的表現，就是詛咒在重新一點一滴侵蝕妳的徵兆！」他咬牙低吼，下一秒卻別過頭去。「抱歉。」

　　你只是想保護我而已。我心裡替他辯解。但還有點畏懼他剛才的表態。

　　「伊默兒，」他貼近我，我和他只有幾公分距離。我拼命眨眼，注視著深邃的綠眸。「我不能看妳再失控。」

　　「那我該怎麼辦？」我虛弱地問。

　　「去那個空間。」

　　「什麼？」我很驚訝。「那把鑰匙不是被我毀了……」

　　「並沒有。」他掏出一塊小東西。「相反地，妳製造了完整的鑰匙。」

　　我接過鑰匙觀察，黑色鼻涕蟲玩具已經不再，轉為堅硬質地的漆黑石頭所削出的菱形石子，中間還鑲嵌著一枚血紅水晶。

　　「是我放的火用的。」我低語。「這表示我符合那些製造鑰匙條件。」我該高興還是悲傷呢？一方面對那個未知之地感到好奇，一方面痛恨自己造出了原本無‧立福要進攻該空間的工具。

　　「所以，」他清了清喉嚨。「我想最好的方式便是到那個空間裡生活上一段日子再回來。妳必須在那裏學習控制自己，我當然更希望妳可以徹底改掉。」

　　「你或艾珍要跟我來嗎？」

　　「恐怕不行。」

　　「什麼時候能回來？」

　　「不知道。」

　　我想，我並不反對去空間的事。只是我想到自己不知何時還能見到克萊登、艾珍，還有一大群摯友就覺得心情差。

　　「難道不能送我到入口？」

　　「好吧。」

　　我抱緊他，這是感激、紓解，外加某種感情的擁抱。他不再那麼嚴肅了，輕輕撫過我背部。

　　我放開，臉微微脹紅，尷尬地搓著前額的圖騰（觸感活像玻璃珠一樣）。

　　「走，」他牽住我的手。「妳先離開我的空間，我們可能要為妳的旅途準備準備。」

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　二○一五年二月五日。

　　我位在亞洲──更準確地說──在中國大陸、臺灣之間的臺灣海峽間的某一個小島上。

　　現在是日出時段，太陽目前未起，只露出薄弱的光線，染紅了雲彩。再加上此處人煙稀少，成為我最好的出發點。

　　克萊登要求我一定要在這出發，也就是說，我才剛從美國趕來此地而已。

　　我並不知道他在做什麼，反正耐心等就是了。

　　我來回踱步，不時從褲子口袋裡掏出鑰匙（我現在叫它果醬黑餅乾）查看，彷彿這能安撫我的緊張情緒。

　　海浪拍打著海岸，雲朵由紅霞逐漸轉黃，依稀能微微看見陽光的身影。

　　許多被光線拉長的影子朝我奔來，我轉過身，看見克萊登、艾珍、父之牙跑向我，喔，還有更多人呢。

　　我從後方看去，一大群灰狼，琥珀色與深藍色的眼眸炯炯有神，還有一名老人，三隻狗，一隻狐狸，一隻土狼，我那一世的親人、黑妞、老白、旺旺、席考柏、盒子、琥珀、白金、父之牙……黛蜜。

　　以及犬良。

　　「嘿，」我變成那時的灰狼，望著克萊登，帶著笑聲說道。「這就是你要我等的原因？」

　　「嗯。」他不好意思地撇過頭。

　　「我也有功勞喔！」艾珍手搭在我的肩上咧嘴笑道。「喜歡這個小驚喜嗎？」

　　「哪裡小了？」我盯著他們半透明的身軀緊緊挨在一塊，差點沒喜極而泣。

　　「野魂！」狼嗥、歡呼聲此起彼落。

　　我掃視著群體，他們看起來都好健康，我好想一位一位地好好談天，但是我沒有那種時間。

　　「那個……」我開口，但是歡呼聲蓋過了我。「我想和各位說幾句話！好嗎？麻煩你們安靜？」

　　不到一秒鐘他們就住嘴了。嘖，真有趣。

　　「我知道，上次和各位分開時，已經是很久的事了。」我吞嚥了一口口水。「那時候，我很想替各位報仇，於是游走各地，直到死去。我死後，回到了你們現在所見到的非你所想靈魂型態，但是我得知，你們過的很好，並不想復仇，所以只有死後的父之牙來而已。

　　「我和朋友追查後，才得知盜獵者首腦的目的不只於此，他要進入這裡，」我尾巴指著空氣，直接跳過令我不快的那段。「他製造出鑰匙，要進去該空間『挖寶』──至少他是那樣說的。

　　「我的種族是特別的靈魂種，能夠任意『變化』和『變出』，又由於我受過可怕的詛咒，我不去治治它就會對社會有極大的危險。所以，我要用這把鑰匙……」我舉起了果醬黑餅乾。「去一個未知的空間裡，當作是治療。」

　　「我想和各位說幾句話表達我的感謝。

　　「月爪、羽影，還有我的兄弟姐妹，」我環視著沉默的觀眾，逐一報出名字。「謝謝你們陪伴我幼年的時光，在那場火災發生之前警告我。」

　　「席考柏，我很高興你最後還是知道什麼是對的，謝謝你救了那時的動物。」

　　「旺旺、黑妞、老白，謝謝你們帶給我的歡樂以及你們盡責的態度。」

　　「暗嚎、晨雪、毛掌、刃牙，我從你們身上學到要當王者並不容易。」

　　「棘尾、森林、烏岩、十五、飛毛腿、細骨，還有紅橙黃綠藍靛紫，你們是勇猛的戰士，我敬佩你們。」

　　「琥珀，你很能幹、合作，能認識你真好。」

　　「盒子，我從你這裡學到很多知識，你是我的好老師。」

　　「父之牙，」我對小狼微笑。「你很聰明，真的，而且也是我的小跟班。」

　　「白金，」我想到她被毛掌殺死，然後得孤伶伶地守在陰間等待就覺得難過。「妳很勇敢，我很高興能有像妳這樣的朋友。」

　　「黛蜜，」我在這頭母狼身上停留許久才說。「一開始我覺得妳很煩人，後來發現妳其實很不錯，希望妳和犬良可以幸福快樂。」

　　剩犬良。

　　「犬良，我……」我好想告訴他一大堆事，但話要說出口時，腦袋卻一片空白。

　　「你是我的好哥哥。」

　　他愣在那裡，像個傻子一樣。

　　「最後，」我暫時把他放在一邊。「我要謝謝所有在場的你們。」

　　說完話時，正好破曉，快沒時間了。

　　我變成人類，抓著果醬黑餅乾朝海岸邊用力劃下，空氣被開了一個洞，露出了空間。

　　其實對面的空間似乎和地球並無差異，能看出空間就在對面只是因為入口影像模糊。

　　「我要進去，現在。」我面向他們道。「再見。」

　　「伊默兒。」艾珍抓住我，給我一個緊緊的擁抱。「妳一定要沒事。」

　　「會啦，會啦。」我笑道。「妳也要保重。」

　　犬良忽然跑到我身邊，飛快地朝我臉上舔了一下。

　　「你是我的好妹妹，一直都是。」他鼓勵地眨眨眼。「現在進去吧！」

　　克萊登會陪我進去，現在終於要面對入口了。

　　「準備好了？」他輕聲問。

　　「是。」我做了一個深呼吸。

　　我可以聽到他們朝我說再見的聲音……專心點，伊默兒。

　　我們跨過空間入口。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　走進入口時似乎窒息了幾秒，呼吸順暢時，我們仍站在海岸邊，波浪仍徐徐拍打著岩石。

　　我回過頭去看洞口，模糊不清。

　　反正現在也不行回頭了，我提醒自己專注，直視前方。

　　「你有想要跟我說什麼嗎？」我故意平靜地問。

　　「沒有。你知道我不擅長說話。」他困擾地微微皺眉，我給他一個笑容。

　　「快來不及了。」他回頭望著洞口，它正慢慢地縮小。

　　「你可以重新開門啊！」我攤開手中的果醬黑餅乾，卻發現它在瓦解。

　　「這鑰匙只有一次性！」我露出了恐懼之色。「這樣我要怎麼回來？」

　　他沒有回答，只是輕輕把唇貼在我的唇上。

　　我扣住他的肩膀，他兩手摟著我的腰部，把我拉近他，我可以感覺到熾熱的感覺又在全身擴散開來，只不過這次並不是恐懼與憤怒造成的。

　　「記住，要懂得操控自己。」他放開我說道。

　　克萊登看了我最後一眼，然後轉身離開，洞口在此時關上，果醬黑餅乾也隨之徹底碎成一片。

　　現在只剩下我自己了。

===============
讓我們來試試看廢話區擺後面的效果(?
首先先讓野仔歡呼一下!!!!! :jcdragon-spin2:  :jcdragon-spin1:  :jcdragon-music:  :jcdragon-lol: 
終於到國際換日線啦唷哈哈哈哈!!!
拖了一個月又兩個禮拜，途中經過嚴重卡文的說QWQ|||
最後的成果個人是覺得很爛啦，可能讓讀者有失望 :jcdragon-bad: 
反正就是這樣啦!至於接下來會發生什麼各位都很清楚啦(?
從下章開始就是令野仔感到超想寫但怕的要死的開始囉(?

----------


## 弦月

小伊默更新了\OwO/\^w^/\'w'/\*w*/\AwA/
等這天等好久了～等到我都發三章小說了w
至於國際換日線等了……八個月了？
然後下一章就會有蒸餃角色出現了？？
超期待！
然後這章感覺特別長還出現很多奇妙的東東我就不一一評論啦～
祝下一章越早生出來越\OwO/\^w^/\'w'/\*w*/\AwA/

----------


## 帝嵐

喔耶野仔終於更新啦～！ :jcdragon-spin1: 
每天只要一上狼樂第一個關注的就是右側欄位的小說更新
直到今天終於看到了～
下一章就能看到咱們出現啦!（Y(^∀^)Y
期待更新～!

----------


## 卡斯特

恭喜伊默兒來到國際換日線\0w0/

其實我一直一直一直都在偷偷觀看伊默兒的小說ww(?!!
真的超精彩有趣好看的XDDDD

這章出現許多新事物呢～
神秘(?)的克萊登也出現了www(墨鏡
有點好奇果醬黑餅乾為何不叫黑果醬餅乾(不都一樣

大概就這樣，也期待下章的神秘空間大冒險\＞w＜/(別亂取名字！
伊默兒加油喔~~~~

----------


## 月光銀牙

喔喔喔喔喔接吻了（重點誤

恭喜小伊默闖過卡關大敵（撒花

祝寫作順利，靈感源源不絕。

以上（蹭到著火

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

=====回應區=====

to 弦月
OWO唷哩唷哩唷哩～!((踩踏國際換日線
八個月有這麼久啊OAO
謝謝弦月餅的期待君啦XD

to 阿銀
感謝阿銀那麼關注W
沒錯這一張就是有你的出現啦~((暗自崩(?

to 卡滋
其實我原本是寫黑果醬餅乾
但是後來發現，果醬黑餅乾指的是「塗了果醬的黑色餅乾」
而黑果醬餅乾是「沾有黑色果醬的餅乾」，所以後來就把它改成上面那個了W

to 銀芽
謝謝啦OWO(著火
然後親吻什麼的根本不是重點啊WWW|||

=====廢話區頂樓=====

喔啊啊啊啊喔喔喔喔喔喔((癱倒滾滾揮爪搖尾失控大吼((?
恭喜超過一個月沒更小說~!((遭毆
這章因為...就把這個當藉口吧...電腦生病所以影響到了進度
現在都是在手機和另一台電腦打字存到隨身碟上的RRR
所以內文下收~
因為打得很爛所以有錯字歡迎指教(?

=====內文=====

　　我注視著蔚藍平靜的海洋，試圖放空，不去想剛才和克萊登……我說過我不要去想的。

　　海浪拍打著岸邊，將沙子捲起又放下，白色的浪花一遍又一遍地波動。

　　我就這樣盯了許久，表面平靜，但思緒混亂的不得了。

　　我要去哪？找誰？怎樣開始？

　　我忍不住嘶吼一聲，跌坐在沙地上。

　　然後莫名其妙又想到了克萊登。

　　他和其他人與犬是否還在隔壁的空間呢？

　　突然，一陣叫喊聲轉移了我的注意力。

　　那是類似爬蟲類的吼聲，我順著聲音往天空看去。兩個物體穿梭在空中，時而莫入雲內消失得無影無蹤，時而出現在無法預期的地方。

　　一個身體修長的像蛇，但是有著老鷹般的爪子和鹿角，沒有翅膀竟然也能飛；另一個有著布滿鱗片與棘角的壯碩身軀，蝙蝠般的翅翼揮打著空氣。

　　是在地球世界找不到的虛幻物種，龍。東方龍和西方龍。

　　沒有人知道龍是否存在，但這裡就是有。

　　牠們翻滾，互相追逐，不過吼叫聲聽不出氣憤，應該是在玩耍吧。

　　我看得正入迷，牠們卻開始離我越來越遠。

　　「等等……」我微弱的聲音牠們哪聽得到？於是我追了上去。

　　不過……這樣追當然也追不上。

　　我腦袋裡想的是什麼時候變成龍過。我可以變成龍。

　　想好了面貌架構，我開始變形。

　　西方龍與東方龍的某些特徵出現在我身上，接著我振了振翅，搧動著空氣上升，離地面愈來愈遠……。

　　我環視著四周，白雲白，藍天藍，但兩條龍的蹤影半點都沒有。

　　放棄尋找牠們，我反而開始享受空氣。

　　清新、乾淨，沒有汙染。我歡呼一聲，翻筋斗、做特技，任憑風在身邊吹拂。

　　一股氣流猛地而來，我決定張開翅膀，乘著氣流走，也不管會到哪裡。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　滑翔了將近兩小時，已經昏昏欲睡。

　　我又再度感到沮喪，而且我全然不知自己身在何處。

　　迎面直直撞上了牆壁，還被反彈回來，頓時感到一陣暈眩，再加上疲累的關係，我翅膀一收，直直墜落進海裡，啪唰地衝起一大波水花，震開了隨波而行的生物。

　　萬分幸運的是，右手數公分處就是陸地，我倉亂地游上岸，因冷而打起哆嗦。

　　定睛一看，似乎沒有什麼擋住我的去路。於是我伸手摸了摸前方，立刻感到有個透明無形的堅硬圍牆在我面前。

　　為什麼這裡會有一大片牆呢？

　　我再衝撞一次，這回刻意用力，卻只是被反彈的更遠。

　　我重新往天上直飛，每隔一段時間便輕碰牆壁，看看到底圍牆有多高，但一直沒有盡頭。

　　我喪氣地墜回地面，繞著牆壁踱步。明明可以換條路走，但有股力量吸引著我，要求我過了牆。

　　我邊想著剛才的兩龍，邊望著透明牆壁對面的景色。翠綠綠的寂靜荒野，我不意外。

　　「妳叫什麼名字？」突然，一個陌生、不男不女的聲音竄進我的思緒內。

　　「我叫……伊默兒，別名野魂。」我在心底說。

　　沒想到那聲音馬上就回應我了。「妳的專屬碼？」

　　「請問你在說什麼？」我對自己扮了一個鬼臉。

　　「妳的專屬碼？」他重複式地問。

　　我惱火地聯想著帳號與密碼，於是給他串密碼文字（這實在很奇怪，照理來說你並不會給別人密碼的）。

　　神奇的是，我猜對了。

　　「妳的舊鄉在哪？」他換下一個問題，我並不知道問了這些問題到底要做什麼，但我覺得很有趣，於是回答我和其他非你所想的靈魂種住的地方。

　　「妳有介紹人嗎？妳有時差問題嗎？妳接受管理員拜訪妳家鄉嗎？」他問，我答。

　　我回答完時，等著下一個問題，然而他竟沒了聲音。

　　我朝著無形圍牆的方向直走，在我認定應該碰上牆壁的地方也消失了。

　　這代表我通過了嗎？我跨過那條界線。

　　「歡迎來到狼之樂園。」我聽見那簌簌的風聲隱隱約約說出了這句話。

　　狼之樂園？我默念。

　　從天上突然憑空掉出一張紙，險些降落在我頭上。我拾起它，盯著上面的字。

　　「２０１５狼之樂園新手指南」。

　　我找個位子坐著閱讀。

　　內容不多（再說這是一張紙），只是簡介狼之樂園是動物、獸人與奇幻生物迷們相互交流以及分享作品的大型綜合性社群，並且建議新手們前往一個叫「肉球蓋印處」的地方，在那裏新手將會做報到手續，還有更加了解狼之樂園。

　　我翻到紙張背面，有個樂園地圖，點出肉球蓋印處的位置。

　　總而言之，我就是去報到就對了。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　我還記得數小時前，我是盯著地圖慢慢走來這個地方的，而現在到達時已經是傍晚了，可見我走多久。

　　要進去肉球蓋印處，必須先翻過一座險峻的高山，就算會飛，雲霧繚繞，天色又暗，看不清楚，再加上人生地不熟的，一不小心就迷路了。

　　我從爬山過來就換成狼型，因為龍型受不了寒溫。一路能聽見響亮的狼嗥不絕於耳，我不禁去想到底有多少狼住在狼之樂園。

　　當我好不容易站在肉球蓋印處前，正要闖進去報到，此時卻打住。

　　原本以為只是簡單的報個到而已，但感到一絲怯怕。

　　「肉球蓋印處」，字體帶著野外氣息的木製招牌掛在一棟木屋上，周圍沒有柵欄，我猜想是不是因為這裡都是動物，所以不喜歡形似被關起來的感受。

　　我盯著木屋，思考著要不要進門。

　　我走向前，敲敲門，沒有回應。

　　但我還是走了進去。

　　沒有人，一個櫃台，加上幾扇窗，幾張沙發幾張桌椅，除了正門外還有一道後門在對面，旁邊有個壁爐，看起來很久沒用。二月份這種冷天氣還沒用過壁爐實在是……怪異。

　　我抬頭望了望周圍，注意到一旁還有個樓梯，於是走向前。

　　階梯旁還貼張紙，「肉球蓋印處資料庫，歡迎各獸前來閱覽。」

　　走上階梯到樓上去，放滿資料夾的書架整齊排列，幾盞黃亮的燈光照明，不昏暗卻給人溫暖感，也不讓人感到擁擠。

　　其中一、兩排書架的分類都寫著「新獸報到文章」，按照發表時間排列，我順著今天的日期倒著查閱，到今天為止，最後一次報到文章是一月三十日。

　　我將各種資料夾抽出書架，每一位會員的自傳長度內容不同，有多有少，資料頁面下方還有其他人的回復。

　　雖然知道這些發表者都是獸，但沒有實際看見，還真的有點不相信。

　　我找了位置坐下來，把那疊報到文章讀了一遍又一遍，甚至還變出紙筆來擬稿。

　　很怕我太慢報到，但又不想倉促草率的自我介紹。

　　修修改改、改改修修，隨著時間一分一秒的過去，我可以從二樓的窗子望見天色暗的可以。

　　大概也過了二十分鐘了，報到文擬稿完畢，我擺好資料夾，走出房間，望了望一樓。

　　沒人，嘖，不知道大家都到哪去了。

　　我出了屋子，索性走進後方的森林。

　　愈是深入林內，樹林愈茂密，就更看不清楚，到最後都伸手不見五指。

　　我還是找不到人。

　　無妨，睡個覺也好。

　　我自己用爪子挖了一個地洞，蜷著身體鑽了進去。

　　然後沉沉入睡。

　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　。　　　

　　這一睡，又是睡到隔天中午。我真不知我有累到哪裡去。

　　我離開地洞，抖落了身上的一點塵土。

　　陽光刺眼，但因為是冬季，溫度適中而已。

　　說實在的，我其實不知道該怎麼做才能報到。

　　我叼著草稿跑進森林更深處。

　　嗯……

　　靈光乍現。那就引狼過來吧！

　　我仰天狼嗥，用最刺耳最大聲最奇異的聲音嚎叫。

　　「啊嗚嗚嗚嗚！！！這──裡──是──一──隻──新……新獸！啊嗚！吼嚕嚕嚕嘎喔喔喔喔吧啦吧啦吧啦嗚！！！」

　　「吵死了！在幹嘛呀？」不到一分鐘的時間就冒出一頭狼……我是說，一名狼人。

　　第一次看見活生生的狼人，我暗自吃驚。

　　他灰色的毛髮覆蓋在壯碩的身軀上，即使穿著長袖長褲和一條藍色領巾，還是可以看見腹肌的輪廓，左眼和右耳各有一道赤紅的傷疤，從外觀來看好像是三十五歲左右的，又不太像是。

　　他瞪著我好一會兒，才說：「是胚胎啊？」

　　「請問什麼是胚胎？」我小心翼翼地問，這狼看來很暴躁。

　　「就是發表文章小於十篇的獸！」他擺擺手。「不過妳看起來很陌生，所以妳也算是新獸吧！」

　　「是。」我說。「我想報到，但是不知道怎麼辦。」

　　「就是等妳被發現……」他似乎想到了什麼。「喔！所以妳才會亂叫亂叫的來吸引我們。」

　　「用不著那樣大驚小怪吧，銀芽。」從那狼人的身後突然出現一隻狼，懶散的語調透露出些許淡定。

　　對方的容貌也是在奇幻小說裡才能見到的。毛色黑白分明、藍色雙眼不說，倒是他眉上紫色的尖突還有那龐大的暗色鳥類翅膀才讓我驚奇。

　　「我是帕格薩斯，」他轉向我，點點頭。「你可以叫我帕格或啪嘰。」

　　「我是銀牙，可以叫我豆芽菜或是銀芽，芽菜的芽。」叫銀牙的狼人咧嘴笑道。

　　「以後看到『奇怪』的物種就該見怪不怪了。」啪嘰看著我吃驚的表情說。

　　「該換你自我介紹了吧，新獸。」銀芽道。

　　「這個嘛……」在他們面前，我覺得自己好渺小，不自覺地縮小形體，像幼狼一般。

　　「我是伊默兒，別名野魂，可以叫我野仔。」野仔這個暱稱兼簽名兼自稱是我刻意掰出來的。

　　「我原本只是個平凡的人類……」我嘰哩咕嚕地想把草稿念完。「……我的個人資料可能沒更新那麼快，還請見諒。最後希望我可以在狼之樂園混熟，並對這裡有貢獻。」

　　兩狼一臉認真地聽完。

　　「嗯……歡迎來到狼樂！一如我們所有的成員，妳要多多愛護版龜神獸。」銀芽擺擺尾巴。「妳想和大家混熟，就要到月明廣場去。」

　　啪格還嘆道：「現在的新獸都把自己交代的好詳細啊！妳也不用急著更新個人資料，慢慢來沒關係的。當然，祝妳在狼樂玩的愉快。」

　　他們眨眨眼，似乎在等我回應些什麼。

　　「呃……版龜神獸是能祭拜的東西嗎？」這問題很蠢，我知道。

　　「當然是！」銀芽頗有耐心的回答。「牠們可是除了樂園本身以外最被我們敬重的東西，神聖的不可冒犯呢！」

　　「通常新獸都會暫且居住在肉球蓋印處，直到他們認為自己已經不是新獸為止。」啪嘰說道。「這些談話內容已經紀錄在肉球蓋印處小屋內的資料室。」他掏出一張紙和一個印台。「吶，這是報到證書，妳自己要在上面蓋個爪印，才算完成報到手續。」

　　我盯著赤紅的印泥，把前掌弄得紅通後，重壓在證書上。紙上出現一個屬於狼種的肉墊印子。

　　「恭喜！」帕格發出一聲短促的嚎叫。

　　「謝謝。」我說。

　　「還有。送妳，」他拋給我一本厚重的書冊。「這是狼之樂園大全，看完以後──如果妳看的完的話──就算是徹底了解狼樂了。」

　　「不是說肉球蓋印處會有獸來帶你認識……」我有點納悶。

　　「這樣才方便呀，」啪嘰懶散的聲音又出現了。「總不可能每天動嘴說重複的話吧。」

　　「欸，妳肚子到底餓不餓？看起來好像千百年沒吃飯一樣！」銀芽瞅著我，轉移了我們的注意力。

　　這麼說來，我到現在的確什麼都沒吃。

　　「唉呀，我這狼就是刀子嘴豆腐心，妳可別見怪！」他拍了拍自己的腦袋，吐吐舌頭。「這是我自己的招牌菜，炒月光豆芽，妳品嘗看看。」

　　他不知從哪拿出了一大盤炒豆芽，狼不是肉食性動物嗎？不過肚子已經餓成這樣，也就別管那麼多吧。

　　「唔，」我嚐了一口，咀嚼著那股感覺。「很好吃！」

　　「那就全吃吧！」他笑嘻嘻地看著我三兩下就將它吃得一乾二淨。

　　「那麼，我們就先走了。」啪格把證留給我，就和銀牙沒入林內。

　　翌日，還有兩頭狼發現了我。

　　他們分別是路恩‧希格雷因和銀星。

　　路恩是隻渾身黑，帶著白色紋路，有血紅色雙眸的狼樂成員。「我是可以變化成半人獸的魔族。」他是這麼說的。

　　還有銀星，暱稱阿銀。他雪白的毛皮上有不少銀灰色的圖騰，虹膜的顏色是一灰一藍，而且他是隻翼狼，和帕格相同，有對大而美的鳥類翅翼。

　　「銀某可是肉球蓋印處的版主之一，負責維持這裡的秩序。順帶一提，」他自稱銀某。「妳的名字真特別！」

　　那時說著說著，他耳朵忽然豎了起來，樹林中看來有陣騷動。

　　「抱歉，那裡有另一隻新獸，我還有事，先走了。」他振振羽翼，像一陣風似地跑走。

　　也難怪，他是版主嘛。

　　我想到銀芽昨天告訴我有月明廣場這個場所。因為是狼之樂園四大交際場所第一名，所以被設置在樂園內偏中央處，其它三地則是林間幻境、競技場以及舔舔抱抱撲撲咬咬，圍繞在廣場四周。

　　傍晚時分，我有去廣場一次，獸不大多，也沒人去注意我，所以我獨自熟悉怎麼進去、出來等等。

　　現在也算是深夜了，從蓋印處就能聞見狼那清晰的嚎叫，偶爾還可以聽到不屬於狼的物種的叫聲，我料想著他們是否都喜歡在夜間出沒。

　　肉球蓋印處是巍峨峻山（就是我要報到時登上的那座山嶺）內所有設置區域的最高處，其目的是希望來報到的獸至少要證明自己有一定的能力登山。 

　　但是新獸每天要從肉球印處衝到月明廣場，再從山下衝回山上，為的就是和成員聚會，就算再怎麼強壯，久了也會吃不消吧。

　　我發現最近一直無法變回換算成人類十八歲少女的年齡，就卡在幼狼的型態，甚至想變成別的物種都沒有辦法，這讓我很擔心。

　　繞過蓋印處木屋，往下坡走，過沒多久轉為狂奔，風呼嘯而過，月色糊成一片銀暈，不過這短短的四肢要跑快還真是……有夠累。

　　就這樣衝下去，也不曉得自己跑多久，只知道到月明廣場的時候，喉嚨有陣帶點血腥味的乾渴。

　　根據帕格給我那偉大的「狼樂聖經」，聊天室廣大是廣大，但最多能容納２５名獸。

　　和巍峨峻山比起來，這裡空曠多了，月明廣場是一個凹地，稀稀疏疏的樹木長在滿地的青草上，因為沒有所謂的照明，這裡更可以看清明月，還有它身邊的每顆星星。

　　我站在進入廣場的邊緣，俯視凹地。

　　已經有不少獸在那兒了，我看見裡面有銀牙、銀星，還有幾位我不認識。

　　我走進凹地內，決定走向銀星和銀芽那兒，路過的獸不管認不認識、熟不熟，他們好像都會互相打招呼。有幾位知道我是新獸，還會多朝我搖尾幾下。
　　
　　「嗨！野魂。」左眼有疤的灰狼轉換成獸型了，不過他還圍著藍領巾。「妳今天很……幼齒。」

　　「嗨，」我很難拋開變型不了的困擾，尤其我現在還得忍受這稚嫩的嗓音。「是小問題而已，應該以後就好了。」

　　「不舒服要說唷！」銀星說道。「既然這樣，我們找新獸來互相認識怎麼樣？會開心點吧？」

　　他望了望四周，還飛了廣場一圈，只見遠處雪白的影子突然停滯在空中，接著往下俯衝，似乎抓住了什麼，然後他拍打著翅膀，有些吃力地拖動一個東西回來。

　　那坨白毛球在被拋向地面後及時站住腳步，原來是一頭雄性白狼，有著左黃右藍的雙目，藍綠色的鍊子掛在脖頸上，他似乎有些錯愕，但一股衝動的氣息隨之散發而來。

　　嗷嗷吼叫幾聲，他撲向銀星。

　　「小心！」我大喊。沒想到銀芽只是笑笑，要我好好坐著。

　　銀星在他撲上來時一個側步，巨翅搧了巴掌在其後腦勺，使他踉蹌了幾步。

　　白狼轉身，懊惱地瞪視銀星，不過他卻不攻擊了。

　　「好啦好啦銀某向你道歉！」阿銀有些不好意思地用前掌搔頭。「下次抓住你力道會更輕的！」

　　「那倒不用。」白狼翻翻白眼，不過聽得出來他其實並不是真的生氣。「果然還是當版主的強！」

　　「你知道我是版主？」銀星有些驚訝。

　　「對呀！雖然我沒去報到，好歹我也不是封閉的狼。」看來他們沒見過面，是阿銀剛才才看見的。

　　「我是龍太！是隻也剛加入沒幾天的獸。」他向我、銀芽和阿銀說。聲音充滿活力。

　　「你好。」銀芽微微點頭。

　　「我是野魂。」我坐挺了些，發現自己的音調沒那麼稚嫩了，好徵兆。

　　「最近的新獸報到率還滿高的。」阿銀算了算。「可能到下星期五每天都會有新獸吧！」

　　「喔，差點忘記。兩位，」他戳了戳我和龍太。「如果不嫌棄的話，過幾天後要不要來參加肉球蓋印處管理員舉辦的『新獸遊園之旅』？已經有幾位新獸參加了呢！」

　　「好哇！」龍太一口答應。

　　「有誰參加？」我問道。

　　「我想想……」銀星仰頭觀天。「有影月、冽嶽楓華、冽焱……跟帕格薩斯。」

　　「啪嘰？但他不是新獸！」

　　「啪嘰也是蓋印處的版主啊，他沒告訴你唷？」他眨眨眼。

　　「是沒有。」我回應。「好，那我也參加。」

　　「芽菜有空的話也來，怎麼樣？」銀星蹭了蹭身旁的魁梧灰狼。

　　「我那段時間還有事要做，巡邏狼樂之類的，你們知道啦，就是志願工作。」銀牙道。「不過應該多少能碰到你們。」

　　「那就這麼說定了！」銀星搖了搖尾巴。「確切的時間我以後會再通知各位，那現在我們就再去找別獸玩吧！」

=====廢話區地下室=====

一口氣出現那麼多獸是怎樣((爆炸
覺得真的寫不好啊((掩面
最近...應該是會更新的超慢了
一方面是學業、一方面是別的創作、一方面是工具因素......一方面是我開始發懶了(#
總之很謝謝關注野仔小說的獸:3
你們的按讚和回應是我的精神糧食<3((啃精神糧食

=====文獻、現實轉換小說模式解說區=====
小伊默蠢炸的報到文
‧二月五號乃野仔註冊狼樂的日子
‧一開始的東方西方龍是因為野仔上網，心血來潮找東西方龍的差異才找到狼樂的

----------


## 帝嵐

哇啊～～!銀某出現啦～!
而且戲份還滿多的耶～
不過前半段有一小部分還滿跳的......
看得出來野仔有意省略掉不重要的地方喔
銀某又更期待下一章了（不過可以慢慢來啦，畢竟學校重要）
加油喔！

----------


## 月光銀牙

喔喔喔喔喔喔 喔喔喔!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

終於出了，不費我天天等待，天天敲破小伊默的碗

出現了好多獸，想趕快看到打架畫面(?

好啦，我不太會說話，

以上，祝靈感源源不絕

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

新章出了~~

中間有點跳太快XD

期待蒼爺我的腳色登場

----------

